# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  لأجل الأخوة الـ تجمعنا ...،، (فاتحة تتجدد)

## دمعة على السطور

بسم رب الفلق.
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
السلام على من اتبع الهدى ... 
لأني تايهة بهاللحظات
ماشفت إلا أني اكتب هالموضوع ... 
لأجل احبة القلب (أم الحلوين وبناتها )ولذويهم..
ولأجل من هي لقلبي شقيقة ... 
مواساة ،، حشرجات صدر...
تسلية لقلوب طاهرة طالما كان العطاء عنوانها...
.
.
.
. 
عظيم الأجر لقلوبهم..
ورحمة الله على روحه المؤمنة ..
نقول ..،، وفد على ربٍ كريم ../ وقلوبنا مُعبأة بالحزن..
مشحونة أسى ...
لاشك عندي في أن المصطفى والآل استقبلوه محتضنين روحه 
فصبراً صبراً... 



لمن يرغب أن يقبض ثواباً بيمينه...
1/ الصدقة عن روحه الطيبة ..
2/ صلاة الوحشة فأثرها عظيم في أول يوم ...
3/ فاتحة لاتنقطع...
4/ أن نبعث لروحه ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد بعدد ماشاء الله...
تكون هدية إلى شرف النبي وآله وبالخصوص لمولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ..وإلى شرف السيدة ام البنين والسيدة زينب والسيد الجليل أبا الفضل العباس...
نيابة عن هذا الشاب السعيد.... 
5/ ختمة مفتوحة ...التي لأجلها ولأجل الصلوات بالخصوص فتحت هذا المتصفح.. 



ابدأ بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد...
1000 
أما الختمة ،، 

الجزء الأول(1)
دمعة على السطور.. 


رحم الله من قرأ وأعاد سورة الفاتحة مع الصلوات...
إلى روح فقيدنا الشاب السعيد...

----------

أمل الظهور (10-11-2010), 

ورده محمديه (10-19-2010), 

امنيات مجروحه (10-11-2010), 

الفراش الفاطمي (10-21-2010), 

رنيم الحب (10-11-2010)

----------


## أمل الظهور

*آه ياربي مو قادره اصدق هالخبر انا الى الحين* 


*احس نفسي مختنقه كثييير من سمعت فيه*

* الصباح راسله لي تقول لي ادعو لاخوي  والحين اسمع خبره* 


*ربي يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه ويصبر اهله ويمسح على قلوبهم* 


*بأخذ الجزء 2* 

*و1000 صلوات على محمد وآله والصدقه* 

*مشكوره الف شكر خيتو*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## أمل الظهور

صديقتي بنت الأجاويد بتقرأ الجزء 3

وبتشارك بـ1000 صلوات 

وصلاة الوحشه

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *آه ياربي مو قادره اصدق هالخبر انا الى الحين* 
> 
> 
> *احس نفسي مختنقه كثييير من سمعت فيه*
> 
> * الصباح راسله لي تقول لي ادعو لاخوي  والحين اسمع خبره* 
> 
> 
> *ربي يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه ويصبر اهله ويمسح على قلوبهم* 
> ...




*واني نفس حالش غناتي...
من سمعت واني والعبرة خانقتني...

البارحة اكمل كبرياء...وهي تقول لي ادعي له ..
حاولت اريحها...،، .ولو بمقدار بسيط....
صوتها خوفني...
كلامها ريحني..
وهالخبر هزني...

رحمة الله عليه...
وربي يعوض شبابه بالجنان ...
مع محمد وآله المطهرين...
تمسح على قلوبهم الزهرا أم الحسن...
وترزقهم العقيلة زينب من صبرها قطرا...


*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...



الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد إلى شرف النبي وآله ..
نيابة عن الفقيد الشاب السعيد
بلغت
3000



الختمة ..
1/ دمعة على السطور
2/ أمل الظهور
3/ (صديقة أمل) 
4/دمعة على السطور



رحم الله من قرأ وأعاد الفاتحة مع الصلوات ..
إلى شرف النبي وآله وإلى روح الشاب السعيد والمؤمنين..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم ..~



آسى قبضَ على رئتيْ منذ سماع هذا الخبر المؤلم 

أحزنني .. أفجعني ّ


أم الحلوين .. كبريائي الحبيبة جداً .. أميرة المرح 

تمسح السيدة زينبَ على رؤوسكم وتنآولكم كأس صبراً من عندهآ 

معظّمين الآجر 


رحمة من الله على روحه .. مع محمد وآله فلآ خوف .. إلى جنان النعيم 


دمـعة على السطور : الجزء السادس  .. 2000 الصلآة على محمد وآل محمد 

وإذا تعرفي وين بيكون مجلس التعزية؟

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد
وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
خببببببببببببر محزن يقطع نياااط القلب 
عظم الله لكم الاجر اختي الغاليه ام الحلوين والاخوات 
اميره وكبرياء
تمسح سيدتي فاطمة الزهراء وزينب الحوراء وام البنين
وابا الفضل العباس على قلوبكم الجريحه 
يستقبله نبيه محمدواهل بيته الطاهرين 
الى جنان الخلد ان شاء الله 
راح اقرأ الجزء 29و200من الصلاة على محمدوآله الاطهار
دمعه ياعمري عساك ع القوووه

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلام عليكم ..~
> 
> وإذا تعرفي وين بيكون مجلس التعزية؟



وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام والرحمة والاكرام..
فلتسمح لي الادارة إن كانت تجد ماسأكتب اختراق أو ماشابه..
ولكن من وجهتي أراه تأدية واجب لأخوة طيبي العشرة ...
فالوضع هنا مختلف..هذا شيئ قليل نقدمه..


مجلس العزاء في حسينية السادة بأم الحمام..


الفاتحة
يرحمكم الله..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

الختمة ..
 1/ دمعة على السطور
 2/ أمل الظهور
 3/ (صديقة أمل) 
 4/دمعة على السطور
 5/ دمعة على السطور
6/روح وريحان
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/
28/
29/فرح
30/


ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..
1300


وبالاضافة إلى ماسبق..يبلغ العدد
6500
لشرف النبي والآل الكرام ..نيابة عن الشاب السعيد...



*لاتنسوا الفاتحة*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

صديقتي شوق المحبة عند السيدة سلام الله عليها ..
سائها الخبر كثيراً..
وهي تعظم أجر الفاقدات ..
وتسأل الله لهم بالصبر.
وبالرحمة للمؤمن السعيد ..
وبأن تكون آخر الأحزان على قلوبهم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..

ستزور السيدة وتهب الزيارة للشاب السعيد...
فرحم الله والديها ..ووالديكم ..
وجزيتم كل الخير ..
في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله ..
تجدوه عند مليك مُقتدر..

وَ هنيئاً لروحه المؤمنة ...
شرف الزيارة الطاهرة ،،
وشرف هذه الأنفاس الطاهرة المُهدى له..
عسى أن يحضره النبي وآله فيسلوا روحه في كل حين ..



الفاتحة لروحه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(الحمد لله رب العالمين . الرحمن الرحيم .مالك يوم الدين .إياك نعبدُ وإياك نستعين.اهدنا الصراط المستقيم
صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوبِ عليهم.ولاالضالين .)
صدق الله العلي العظيم..



الختمة ..
 1/ دمعة على السطور
 2/ أمل الظهور
 3/ (صديقة أمل) 
 4/دمعة على السطور
 5/ دمعة على السطور
6/روح وريحان
7/دمعة على السطور
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/
28/
29/فرح
30/

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-11-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنة 
سبقتيني خيه 

هذا اقل ما نقدمه لأخوات طالما احتضنتنا وجمعتنا به شبكتنا الغالية
مسح الله على قلوبهن بحق العقيلة زينبا 

الجزء 8
100 الصلاة على النبي واله الكرام 
تهدى الى روحه الطاهرة*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(الحمد لله رب العالمين . الرحمن الرحيم .مالك يوم الدين .إياك نعبدُ وإياك نستعين.اهدنا الصراط المستقيم
صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوبِ عليهم.ولاالضالين .)
صدق الله العلي العظيم..



الختمة ..
1/ دمعة على السطور
2/ أمل الظهور
3/ (صديقة أمل) 
4/دمعة على السطور
5/ دمعة على السطور
6/روح وريحان
7/دمعة على السطور
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/
28/
29/فرح
30/فـــــــــرح
300 صلاة على النبي محمدوآله الطاهرين
للشاب السعيد..

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## نبراس،،،

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
خبر محزن جدا 
الله يرحمة ويسكنه فسيح جناته مع محمد وال محمد
عظم الله اجوركم اختي ام الحلوين 
اميرة المرح و كبرياء
الله يمسح على قلوبكم بالصبر والسلوان 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(الحمد لله رب العالمين . الرحمن الرحيم .مالك يوم الدين .إياك نعبدُ وإياك نستعين.اهدنا الصراط المستقيم
صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوبِ عليهم.ولاالضالين .)
صدق الله العلي العظيم..



الختمة ..
1/ دمعة على السطور
2/ أمل الظهور
3/ (صديقة أمل) 
4/دمعة على السطور
5/ دمعة على السطور
6/روح وريحان
7/دمعة على السطور
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/
28/ نبراس،،،
29/فرح
30/فـــــــــرح
100صلاة على النبي محمدوآله الطاهرين

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجناا بهم يا الله ..~*

*تألمتُ كثيرآآ لهذآ الخبر* 
*رحم الله هذآ الشـــــــــآآب وأسكنه فسيح جنآآته* 

*..أم الحلوين .. أميرة المرح..كبريآء..* 
*عظم الله أجوركم* 
*ومسح الله على قلوبكم بالصبر والســــلوآآن*الختمة  ..1/ دمعة على السطور
2/ أمل الظهور
3/ (صديقة أمل) 
4/دمعة على السطور
5/ دمعة على السطور
6/روح وريحان
7/دمعة على السطور
8/رنيم الحب 
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/
28/ نبراس،،،
29/فرح
30/فـــــــــرح
100صلاة على النبي محمدوآله الطاهرين

*غــــآليتي ..* 
*~*دمعـــــــــة*~*
*جزآآك الله خيرآ على موآسآتك تلك القلوب الفآقدة* 
*وليس غريبآ أن أرآآكِ في مقدمة الموآسين*
*وهنيئـآ لكل من يتصل برووحك الطـآآهرة* 
*موفقة لكل خير .. ومقضية حوآئجك بمحمد وآله الأطهـآآر ..*
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## علي pt

جزاكم الله خير أختي دمعة

بعون الله تعالى سأقرء الجزء الــ 26 وعدد من الصلاة على محمد وآا محمد ..

نتمنى المشاركة بأكثر ..

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## علي pt

*اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار .
اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله .
اللـهـم اجزه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً. 
اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته , وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته .
اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب .
اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته. 
اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين .
اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا .
اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار .
اللـهـم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة .
اللـهـم اعذه من عذاب القبر ,وجاف ِالارض عن جنبيها .
اللـهـم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور. 
اللـهـم إنه فى ذمتك وحبل جوارك فقه فتنة الفبر وعذاب النار , وانت أهل الوفاء والحق فاغفر له وارحمه انك انت الغفور الرحيم. 
اللـهـم انه عبدك وابن عبدك خرج من الدنيا وسعته ومحبوبيه وأحبائه إلي ظلمة القبر وماهو لاقته .
اللـهـم انه كان يشهد أنك لا إله الا انت وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك وانت اعلم به. 
اللهم ثبته عند السؤال
اللهم انا نتوسل بك اليك ونقسم بك عليك ان ترحمه ولا تعذبه
اللـهـم انه نَزَل بك وأنت خير منزول به واصبح فقير الي رحمتك وأنت غني عن عذابه .
اللـهـم اّته برحمتك ورضاك وقه فتنه القبر وعذابه و أّته برحمتك الامن من عذابك حتي تبعثه إلي جنتك يا أرحم الراحمين .
اللـهـم انقله من مواطن الدود وضيق اللحود إلي جنات الخلود .
اللـهـم إحمه تحت الارض واستره يوم العرض ولا تخزه يوم يبعثون "يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إالا من أتي الله بقلب سليم"
اللـهـم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وثقل بالحسنات ميزانه وثبت علي الصراط اقدامه واسكنه في اعلي الجنات بجوار حبيبك ومصطفاك (صلي الله عليه وآله وسلم) .
اللـهـم اّمنه من فزع يوم القيامة ومن هول يوم القيامة وأجعل نفسه أّمنة مطمئنة ولقنه حجته .
اللـهـم اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئن وعند قيام الاشهاد أمن وبجود رضوانك واثق وإلي أعلي درجاتك سابق .
اللـهـم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتي تبعثه اّمنً مطمئن في نور من نورك .
اللـهـم انظر اليه نظرة رضا فإن من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه ابداً 
اللـهـم أسكنه فسيح الجنان واغفر له يارحمن وارحم يارحيم وتجاوز عما تعلم ياعليم .
اللـهـم اعفو عنه فإنك القائل "ويعفو عن كثير" 
اللـهـم انه جاء ببابك وأناخ بجنابك فَجْد عليه بعفوك وإكرامك وجود إحسانك .
اللـهـم إن رحمتك وسعت كل شيء فارحمه رحمة تطمئن بها نفسه وتقر به عينه .
اللـهـم احشره مع المتقين إلي الرحمن وفداً .
اللـهـم احشره مع اصحاب اليمين واجعل تحيته سلام لك من أصحاب اليمين .
اللـهـم بشره بقولك "كلوا واشربوا هنئياً بما أسلفتم في الايام الخالية" .
اللـهـم اجعله من الذين سعدوا في الجنة خالدين فيها مادامت السموات والارض .
اللـهـم لا نزكيه عليك ولكنا نحسبه انه اّمن وعمل صالحاً فاجعل له جنتين ذواتي أفنان بحق قولك: 
"ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان" 
اللـهـم شفع فيه نبينا ومصطفاك واحشره تحت لوائه واسقه من يده الشريفة شربة هنيئة لا يظمأ بعدها ابداُُ .
اللـهـم اجعله في جنة الخلد التي وعد المتقون كانت جزاءً ومصيراُ لهم ما يشاءون وكان علي ربك وعداُ ومسئولاً .
اللـهـم إنه صبر علي البلاء فلم يجزع فامنحه درجة الصابرين الذين يوفون اجورهم بغير حساب
فإنك القائل " إنما يوفي الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب " 
اللـهـم انه كان مصلي لك ,فثبنه علي الصراط يوم تزل الاقدام .
اللـهـم انه كان صائم لك , فأدخله الجنة من باب الريان. 
اللـهـم انه كان لكتابك تالي وسامع فشفع فيه القراّن وارحمه من النيران ,واجعله يارحمن 
يرتقي في الجنة إلي اّخر اّية قرأها أو سمعها وأخر حرف تلاه 
اللـهـم ارزقه بكل حرف في القراّن حلاوة , وبكل كلمة كرامة وبكل اّية سعادة وبكل سورة سلامة وبكل جْزءٍ جَزاءً .
اللـهـم ارحمه فانه كان مسلم واغفر له فانه كان مؤمنً.
وادخله الجنه فانه كان بنبيك مصدقً وسامحه فانه كان لكتابك مرتل.
اللـهـم اغفر لحينا وميتنا وشاهدنا وغائبنا وصغيرنا وكبيرنا وذَكّرنَا وأنثانا .
اللـهـم من أحييته منا فأحيه علي الاسلام ومن توفيته منا فتوفه علي الايمان .
اللـهـم لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تضللنا بعده .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا اتانا اليقين ,وعرق منا الجبين ,كشر الانين والحنين 
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا يئس منا الطبيب ,وبكي علينا الحبيب وتخلي عنا القريب والغريب 
وارتفع النشيج والنحيب .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا اشتدت الكربات وتوالت الحسرات واطبقت الروعات وفاضت العبرات ,
وتكشفت العورات وتعطلت القوي والقدرات .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا بلغت التراقي وقيل من راق وتأكدت فجيعة الفراق للأهل والفراق
وقد حَمً القضاء فليس من واق 
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا حملنا علي الاعناق ألي ربك يومئذ المساق وداعا ابديا للدور الاسواق والاقلام
والاوراق الي من تذل له الجباه والاعناق .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا ورينا التراب وغلقت القبور والابواب وانقض الاهل والاحباب فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا فارقنا النعيم وانقطع النسيم وقيل ماغرك بربك الكريم 
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا أقمنا للسؤال وخاننا المقال ولم ينفع جاه ولامال ولا عيال وقد حال الحال وليس الا فضل الكبير المتعال .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا نَسي اسمنا ودَرس رسمنا وأحاط بنا قسمنا ووسعنا .
اللـهـم ارحما اذا اَهملنا فلم يزرنا زائر ولم يذكرنا ذاكر ومالنا من قوة ولا ناصر فلا امل الا في القاهر القادر الغافر يامن اذا وعد وفي , واذا توعد عفا , وشفع يارب فينا حبيبنا المصطفي واجعلنا ممن صفا ووفا وبالله إكتفي يا ارحم الراحمين ياحي يا قيوم يا بديع السموات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام .
اللـهـم انه عبدك و ابن عبدك و ابن امتك مات و هو يشهد لك بالوحدانية و لرسولك بالشهادة فأغفر له إنك انت الغفار.
اللـهـم لا تحرمنا اجره ولا تفتنا بعده و اغفر لنا و له و اجمعنا معه في جنات النعيم يا رب العالمين .
اللـهـم انزل علي اهله الصبر والسلوان و ارضهم بقضائك.
اللـهـم ثبتهم علي القول الثابت في الحياه الدنيا وفي الاخره ويوم يقوم الاشهاد.
اللـهـم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم إلي يوم الدين
*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله* 



*قمت بتلاوة سورة الفاتحه 20 مره* 


*و1000 صلاه على محمد وآله* 





*الختمة ..*
*1/ دمعة على السطور
2/ أمل الظهور
3/ (صديقة أمل) 
4/دمعة على السطور
5/ دمعة على السطور
6/روح وريحان
7/دمعة على السطور
8/رنيم الحب 
9/أمل الظهور
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/
28/ نبراس،،،
29/فرح
30/فـــــــــرح*




* 

**
*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


هكذا كان الظن بقلوبكم ...
رحم الله والديكم..
جزيتم كل الخير....تجدوها مكتوبة عند الكريم..صغيرها وكبيرها ...
 لااراكم الله مكروهاً...وصبَّر الله قلوبهم الفاقدة .. بحق المفجوعتين (بالزهراء وابنتها )وبأم البنين الفاقدة ..




ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
 لشرف النبي وآله وخصوصاً لشرف مولانا صاحب الأمر...
وروح السادات الأطايب (السيدة زينب، السيدة أم البنين ، السيد الشريف..أبا الفضل العباس..)صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين ..

 نيابة عن روح الفقيد الشاب السعيد..
*8100*



*الختمة للمصطفى والآل..ولروحه المؤمنة ..ولارواح المؤمنين ..

**1/ دمعة على السطور*
* 2/ أمل الظهور*
* 3/ (صديقة أمل)* 
* 4/دمعة على السطور*
* 5/ دمعة على السطور*
* 6/روح وريحان*
* 7/دمعة على السطور*
* 8/عفاف الهدى /رنيم الحب* 
* 9/أمل الظهور*
* 10/دمعة على السطور*
* 11/*
* 12/*
* 13/*
* 14/*
* 15/*
* 16/*
* 17/*
* 18/*
* 19/*
* 20/*
* 21/*
* 22/*
* 23/*
* 24/*
* 25/*
* 26/علي pt*
* 27/*
* 28/ نبراس،،،*
* 29/فرح*
* 30/فـــــــــرح*



رحمه الله وأسكنة أوسع الجنان..
مع أقدس الخلق وأطهرهم عنده
وزوّجه من الحور الحسان ...
 




 منا جميعاً..
فاتحة لاتنقطع ...

----------

احلام ضائعه (10-11-2010)

----------


## احلام ضائعه

مشكوه الغاليه دمعه 
ورحم الله والديش ومثابه ان شاء الله
القلوب الفاقده ..كان الله في عونهم وصبرهم على مصابهم 
بحق قلب الزهراء عليها السلام وحزنها على اولادها 
تمسح على قلوب الفاقدين بيدها الرحيمه 
ان شاء الله راح اقرأ دعاء التوسل واهدي ثوابه الى روح الشاب السعيد

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف وأنصرهم على أعدائهم يا كريم* 
*.*
*خبر مؤلم جداً ألمَ بقلوبنا* 
*لهذه الفجيعة* 
*وجرحت أحاسيسنا* 
*أختي الغالية : أم الحلوين* 
*والغاليات : أميره وكبرياء* 
*عظم الله لكم الأجر جميعاً*
*ومسح على قلوبكم الجريحة بصبر عقيلة الطالبين* 
*ورحمه الله برحمته وأسكنه فسيح جنته وألهمكم الصبر والسلوان* 
*وربي يعوض شبابه بالجنة* 
*بحق العترة الطاهرة*
*.*
*الغالية : دمعه* 
*جزآكِ الله كل خير* 
*ويعطيكِ العافيه*
*موفقين* 


*الختمة للمصطفى والآل..ولروحه المؤمنة ..ولارواح المؤمنين ..*
*1/ دمعة على السطور*
*2/ أمل الظهور*
*3/ (صديقة أمل)* 
*4/دمعة على السطور*
*5/ دمعة على السطور*
*6/روح وريحان*
*7/دمعة على السطور*
*8/عفاف الهدى /رنيم الحب* 
*9/أمل الظهور*
*10/دمعة على السطور*
*11/*
*12/*
*13/*
*14/*
*15/*
*16/*
*17/*
*18/*
*19/*
*20/ أمنيات مجروحه* 
*21/*
*22/*
*23/*
*24/*
*25/*
*26/علي pt*
*27/*
*28/ نبراس،،،*
*29/فرح*
*30/فـــــــــرح*


*الجزء العشرون + 200 صلوات*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


أكثروا الدعاء احبتي ...
لأجلهِ ، لأجلهم ..

.

.

.

.


ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد بلغت
8300
بالاضافة إلى ماستجود به العزيزة أُخرى 
1000
ومن جهتي أقدم 1000

كلها لشرف النبي وآله وللطهر الأطايب ..
نيابةً عن روح الشاب السعيد..

هنا تبلغ الصلوات
*10300*


الختمة ....
هبة للمصطفى والآل...والطهر الأطايب..
وإلى روح الفقيد الشاب السعيد..والمؤمنين..

 *1/ دمعة على السطور*
 *2/ أمل الظهور*
 *3/ (صديقة أمل)* 
 *4/دمعة على السطور*
 *5/ دمعة على السطور*
 *6/روح وريحان*
 *7/دمعة على السطور*
 *8/عفاف الهدى /رنيم الحب* 
 *9/أمل الظهور*
 *10/دمعة على السطور*
 *11/*دمعة على السطور
 *12/*دمعة على السطور
 *13/*
 *14/*
 *15/*
 *16/*
 *17/*
 *18/*
 *19/*
 *20/ أمنيات مجروحه* 
 *21/*
 *22/*
 *23/*
 *24/*
 *25/*أُخرى 
 *26/علي pt*
* أُخرى27/*
 *28/ نبراس،،،*
 *29/فرح*
 *30/فـــــــــرح*


*أثابكم الله وأثقل موازينكم بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد...*

أحلام ..
مثابة حبابة ....
مثل هذه الادعية عظيم جداً ..لاشك إنها وصلت بإذن الله..
فهنيئاً للفقيد السعيد...ولكِ
من شاء منكم الا يتقيد بما وضعت ..وينحرف عن سُور الصلوات ، الختمة ..
بأدعية وزيارات ..حتى ولو شاء ألا يضعها هنا...
ولو شاء وضعها ، فذاك لاينفي أبداً إخلاص نيته وصدق أخوته...
الأخوة هي دافعنا الأول..والثواب به نبدأ وبه نختم.....
إنما وضعنا هذا العمل ،، تعبيراً عن حداد...،، وقائدنا القلوب..
مقضية حوائجكم أجمعين.....




الصبر الصبر..
مطراً أستسقيه قلوبهم الفاقدة ..
بحق الزهراء وأولادها
......الفاتحة

----------


## أمل الظهور

*1/ دمعة على السطور*
*2/ أمل الظهور*
*3/ (صديقة أمل)* 
*4/دمعة على السطور*
*5/ دمعة على السطور*
*6/روح وريحان*
*7/دمعة على السطور*
*8/عفاف الهدى /رنيم الحب* 
*9/أمل الظهور*
*10/دمعة على السطور*
*11/*دمعة على السطور
*12/*دمعة على السطور
*13/(صديقة أمل )*
*14/*
*15/*
*16/*
*17/*
*18/*
*19/*
*20/ أمنيات مجروحه* 
*21/*
*22/*
*23/*
*24/*
*25/*أُخرى 
*26/علي pt*
*أُخرى27/*
*28/ نبراس،،،*
*29/فرح*
*30/فـــــــــرح*




*واخذت هي 1000 صلاه على محمد وآله*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## أمل الظهور

*قمت بعمل 1000 صلاه على محمد وآله*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

جئتُ لأُلقي الفاتحة 
لـِ أَسـِدَّ بها ثغور أوجاعهم ،، 
أشـِدَّ بها جراحهم
وَ....أزمُ بها قوى...،، قد تداعت...


يارب الفاتحة .،، اسألك بالفاتحة ، بأسرار الفاتحة ، 
أسقهم صبرا..
وأسقي فقيدهم رحمة ومغفرة ...ورضوان ..ياأيها الرحمن



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(الحمد لله رب العالمين . الرحمن الرحيم .مالك يوم الدين .إياك نعبدُ وإياك نستعين.اهدنا الصراط المستقيم
صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوبِ عليهم.ولاالضالين .)
صدق الله العلي العظيم..







ألقوا الفاتحة على رأس الوجع...
لـِ يبرأ

----------

علي pt (10-12-2010)

----------


## علي pt

بمشيئة الله سأقرأ الجزء الـــ 23

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## زهور الامل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(الحمد لله رب العالمين . الرحمن الرحيم .مالك يوم الدين .إياك نعبدُ وإياك نستعين.اهدنا الصراط المستقيم
صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوبِ عليهم.ولاالضالين .)
صدق الله العلي العظيم.. 
الخاله العزيزه ام الحلوين 
والاخوات الغاليات اميرة المرح وكبرياء
عظم الله اجوركم وآخر الاحزان ان شاءالله 
وربي يتغمده بالرحمه والمغفره 
ومسح الله على قلوبكم بحق صبر الحورى زينب عليها السلام وبحق ام البنين

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*عظيم الاجر للخاله الغالية ام الحلوين*
*واخواتي العزيزات اميرة وكبرياء* 
*مصابكم جلل .. ألم قلوبنا..*
*رحم الله فقيدكم برحمته الواسعه..*
*واسكنه الاله واسع جنانه مع محمد وآله ..*
*ربي يمسح على قلوبهم ويصبرهم بحق زينب بنت الآمير ..*


*سأقوم بـ 1000 صلاة على النبي محمد وآله*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

جُزيتم خيراً كثيراً...عن الربِ ورسوله صل الله عليه وآله..



أضيف لشرف المصطفى والآل.. 1000 صلاة من الرب عليهم ..
فيبلغ العدد.. *14300*
أجر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
نبلغه شرف النبي وآله وإلى روح وضريح الأطهار(زينب الكبرى ، أم البنين ، أبا الفضل العباس)
وإلى روح كل عظيم عند الرب العظيم..لاسيما الأنبياء والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين والعلماء ..
ومن مات على ولاية أمير المؤمنين ..
*نيابة ً عن روح الشاب السعيد...*


الختمة النورانية ..
لشرف الرسول الأعظم وآله ...
ولروح وضريح الشاب السعيد ، المؤمنين..

 *1/ دمعة على السطور*
 *2/ أمل الظهور*
 *3/ (صديقة أمل)* 
 *4/دمعة على السطور*
 *5/ دمعة على السطور*
 *6/روح وريحان*
 *7/دمعة على السطور*
 *8/عفاف الهدى /رنيم الحب* 
 *9/أمل الظهور*
 *10/دمعة على السطور*
 *11/*دمعة على السطور
 *12/*دمعة على السطور
 *13/(صديقة أمل )*
 *14/*دمعة على السطور
 *15/*
 *16/*
 *17/*
 *18/*
 *19/*
 *20/ أمنيات مجروحه* 
 *21/*
 *22/*
 *23/*علي
 *24/*
 *25/*أُخرى 
 *26/علي pt*
 *أُخرى27/*
 *28/ نبراس،،،*
 *29/فرح*
 *30/فـــــــــرح*

نُعظم أجر فاطمة الزهراء لمصابها المُتجدد على أولادها المظلومين قبل كل شيئ
لتكون تعزيتنا لها تسلية لها ولكل فاقد..

ثم نجدد العزاء لأصحاب العزاء..

أم الحلوين
أميرة المرح
كبرياء
جنون من سكون
أمولة
أنين القلب
وردة محمدية
عاشقة المستحيل
وكل من يلوذ بهم...
أسقط الله على قلوبهم صبرا..وأنالهم أجرا ..
ورحم الله فقيدهم المؤمن بواسع رحمته..
وأسكنه مع النبي وآله ..
جعل الله المصطفى والآل له شفعاء...
وسهل الله عليه الحساب...بحقهم..




*فاتحة تتجدد..*

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد
وعجل فرجهم والعن ظالميهم من الاولين والاخرين
عظم الله اجر سيدتي فاطمة الزهراء وكعبة الاحزان الحوراء زينب
وام البنين .ولاانسى بابي وامي 
الامام الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهره
ام الحلوين اختي الغاليه 
والغاليات الفاقدات 
مأجورين وجعله الله آخر الاحزان وربي يرحمه بواسع رحمته
وحشره مع نبيه واهل البيت عليهم السلام 
سأقرأ حديث الكساء وزيارة الامام الحسين عليه السلام
وجعلنا الله واياه ممن ينالون شرف الشفاعه
دموووع ياقلبي 
رحم الله والديك وقضى ربي حوائجك بحق الآل الاطهار

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله* 


*ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه جميعا* 


*1000 صلاه على محمد وآله*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
 الله يرحمه ويغمدروحه الجنه يااارب ,, الله يصبر قلب ام الحلوين واميرة وكبرياء ..
 بجد توني اادري بالخبر .. 

::  راح اهدي ثواب 300 الصلاه على محمدوال محمد .. 

موفقين جميع الي عمل الخير

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسمه تعالى   *****














*صدق الله العلي العظيم ****




*في جنان الخلد أيها الشاب السعيد* 

*يا كوكباً ما كان اقصر عمره   ****   وكذا تكون كواكب الأسحار* 

*جاورت أعدائي وجاور ربه    ****    شتان بين جواره وجواري* 


*ألهم الله ذويه الصبر والسلوان* 
*وليربط على قلوبهم بعصاة السكينة ...*

*وتلك الفاتحة إلى روحه المحلقة* 
*مع الملائكة ..*
*إلى جا نب .. {{  1000 }الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

*وختمة الجزء  { الخامس عشر }*

*إن شاء الله ...*

*وأرجو إبلاغ سلامينا وتعازينا القلبية* 
*لتلك العائلة المفجوعة* 
*في فقد ذلك الشاب السعيد*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

رحم الله أمواتنا وأمواتهم وتغمد فقيدهم
الشاب السعيد بوافر رحمته ..
مسح الله على قلوبهم بحق سيدتنا الحوراء
أم المصائب ..
سأقوم بقراءة الجزء 22
دمووعة رحم الله والديك وجعلنا الله وإياكم من شفعاء
النبي وأهل بيته الأطهار ..

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون*
*اقدم احر التعازي لأخواتي ام الحلوين وبناتها* 
*وربي يجعل مثواه الجنة يارب*
*ربي يصبركم ويمسح على قلوبكم يااارب*

*سوف اقرأ الجزئين 18 و 19*
*وثواب 1000 صلاة*
*ومشكورة غناتي دموع على الطرح*
*وربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب*
*لكم خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
*رحم الله والديكم ..وأثابكم خيراً كثيراً..*
جسدتم معاني الأخوة ....،  تجدوا كل ذاك عند ربٍ كريم ...
مقضية حوائجكم للدنيا والآخرة بـ المصطفى وآله الزواكي..





هم أحياء..
بارواحنا نجدهم ..
وبها نتحسسهم ...،، 
أعني الأحبة ..
وإن انسلخت أوراقهم من شجرة الحياة ..
لم يزالوا هم الأحياء...
لستُ أهذي.....
بقلوبنا تجولُ أطيافهم ..
فتخلق بنا اطمئنان ...
أليس ذاك وحده...مبعثة للتنفس من جديد!!
*~*

حين نصارع الفقد
بـ دمعة ، حسرة ، صبر ، دعاء ،
مانحنُ إلا غُرباء ...، نُرتل فاتحة ...،، 
تزفرها قلوبنا ..لأجلهم..
فالدمعة بحد ذاتها فاتحة ..
لم تكن الدموعُ يوماً تمثالاً ملعوناً...،،
بل هي كما قال أمير المؤمنين صلوات الله عليه ( سلاح ..)
نغسل بها أعضاءنا المفقودة..
وما الصبرُ إلا فاتحة تجوبُ طود الأحزان ..
وبالدعاء تتنزل الفاتحة ..
ومادامت بقلوبنا حسرة ..
دعونا نُجري الفاتحة ..

.

.

.

.




المعنى العميق من فاتحة المواساة !!
هو أن نشاطر الأحبة ألف فاتحة وفاتحة تتجدد..
نغشـْيِّهم بدثار المواساة ..
أملنا أن يقبضوا من طرفه صبرا...





أبعث 1000 صلاة على محمد وآل محمد...
إلى مقام محمد وآل محمد...

هنا أجر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..
بلغ *18600*
هبة لمحمد وآل محمد ولكل من يعز على محمد وآل محمد..
نيابة عن روح الفقيد الشاب السعيد 
اسأل الله بمحمد وآل محمد ..أن يُرزق هذا المؤمن 
 شفاعة محمد وآل بيت محمد الأبرين المطهرين ..



 الختمة هدية للرسول الأعظم وآله 
ولهذه الروح الطاهرة ..والمؤمنين..

*1/ دمعة على السطور*
 *2/ أمل الظهور*
 *3/ (صديقة أمل)* 
 *4/دمعة على السطور*
 *5/ دمعة على السطور*
 *6/روح وريحان*
 *7/دمعة على السطور*
 *8/عفاف الهدى /رنيم الحب* 
 *9/أمل الظهور*
 *10/دمعة على السطور*
 *11/*دمعة على السطور
 *12/*دمعة على السطور
 *13/(صديقة أمل )*
 *14/*دمعة على السطور
 *15/موالية حيدر*
 *16/دمعة على السطور*
 *17/*
 *18/صفاء الروح*
 *19/صفاء الروح*
 *20/ أمنيات مجروحه* 
 *21/*
 *22/نسيم الذكريات*
 *23/*علي
 *24/*
 *25/*أُخرى 
 *26/علي pt*
 *أُخرى27/*
 *28/ نبراس،،،*
 *29/فرح*
 *30/فـــــــــرح


*


ولأنهم لنا أحبة 
فلنطعمهم قرص فاتحة..
 ولاتنسوا الفاتحة
 لفقيدهم ، المؤمنين

----------


## علي pt

المعذرة من الجميع
ومن الأخت صفاء الروح بالخصوص
بدأت بقراءة الجزء الـ18 قبل ان أخبركم هنا ..
اذا في امكانية تغيرين الجزء - رحم الله والديكم
واثابكم الله جميعا

وإن كنتم قد قرأتموه فلا بأس وسيصل ثوابه للمرحوم بإذن الله

أحد يطمنا عن أسرة الفقيد ..

سلامي ودعائي للجميع
الأقل/ علي

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم ابعث ثواب ماقرأناه الى روح الشاب المرحوم*
*احشره مع محمد وآله الاطهار*
*وامسح على أهله بالصبر والسلوان* 




*سوف اقوم بصلوات محمدية ـ300 مره* 
*هدية واصله للمرحوم ان شاء الله*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

مساءكم رضا ...


أهل المُصاب ،، 
محتزمين بالصبر ...مُحتسيبن ذلك عند الله تعالى..
ساعد الله قلوبهم الصابرة ، بحق الزهراء الطاهرة ..(صلوات الله عليها)
أكثروا الدعاء لأجلهم ، لأجله.
ولكم من الله أجراً كثيرا ...


أخوي علي..بالنسبة للجزء لو قرأته صفاء مافي مشكلة 
بل شاء الرب أن تكون رحمة مضاعفة منه لروح السعيد..
..بس لو ماتمت قراءته إن شاء الله بنعطيها خبر عشان تغير....

حالياً راح ادمج (لـِ كليكما )نرفعه هبة ليستقبله المصطفى والآل ...
 ...حد مايثبت غير كذا ...!
مثابين إن شاء الله ...
مقضيي الحوائج جميعاً بحق الرضا المُرتضى 
الراضي بقضاء الله وقدره ...


الختمة ...هدية لمقام محمد وآل محمد..
وإلى روح الفقيد السعيد ، المؤمنين ..
 *1/ دمعة على السطور*
 *2/ أمل الظهور*
 *3/ (صديقة أمل)* 
 *4/دمعة على السطور*
 *5/ دمعة على السطور*
 *6/روح وريحان*
 *7/دمعة على السطور*
 *8/عفاف الهدى /رنيم الحب* 
 *9/أمل الظهور*
 *10/دمعة على السطور*
 *11/*دمعة على السطور
 *12/*دمعة على السطور
 *13/(صديقة أمل )*
 *14/*دمعة على السطور
 *15/موالية حيدر*
 *16/دمعة على السطور*
 *17/دمعة على السطور*
 *18/صفاء الروح / علي * 
 *19/صفاء الروح*
 *20/ أمنيات مجروحه* 
 *21/*
 *22/نسيم الذكريات*
 *23/*علي
 *24/*
 *25/*أُخرى 
 *26/علي pt*
 *أُخرى27/*
 *28/ نبراس،،،*
 *29/فرح*
 *30/فـــــــــرح
*

باقي عندنا الجزء (21 ، 24 )




أما ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ..
طهراً لقلبي أن أضيف لنور الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 1000 صلاة 
فيبلغ
*18900*
هبة لشرف النبي وآله 
وللأطهار( السيدة زينب، السيدة أم البنين ، السيد الجليل أبا الفضل العباس) صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين..
وإلى روح كل عظيم عند العظيم...
نبعثها نيابة عن روح الفقيد الشاب السعيد...


اسأل الله أن تكونا له نوراً..وَ..سرورا...
وَ جنة ً وحريرا ...

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد
وعجل فرجهم ياكريم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(الحمد لله رب العالمين . الرحمن الرحيم .مالك يوم الدين .إياك نعبدُ وإياك نستعين.اهدنا الصراط المستقيم
صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوبِ عليهم.ولاالضالين .)
صدق الله العلي العظيم..

و200 من الصلاة على محمدوآل محمدالطيبين الطاهرين
الى شرف النبي واهل بيته الاطهار
والى روح الشاب السعيد..
بعد قلبي دمووع .
كلماااتك تدخل الى القلب فتداااويه
في ميزان اعمااالك ياااعمري 
الجميييع قضى الله حوااائجكم للدنيا والاخره ..

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ عى محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجناا بهم ياكريم ..~* 
*مسآؤكم رحمة ومغفرة ونور يضيء قلوبكم المفعمة بالإيمـــــآآن ..~*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*(الحمد لله رب العالمين . الرحمن الرحيم .مالك يوم الدين .إياك نعبدُ وإياك نستعين.اهدنا الصراط المستقيم*
*صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوبِ عليهم.ولاالضالين .)*
*صدق الله العلي العظيم..*

*و200 من الصلاة على محمدوآل محمدالطيبين الطاهرين*
*الى شرف النبي واهل بيته الاطهار*

الختمة ...هدية لمقام محمد وآل محمد..
وإلى روح الفقيد السعيد ، المؤمنين ..
*1/ دمعة على السطور*
*2/ أمل الظهور*
*3/ (صديقة أمل)* 
*4/دمعة على السطور*
*5/ دمعة على السطور*
*6/روح وريحان*
*7/دمعة على السطور*
*8/عفاف الهدى /رنيم الحب* 
*9/أمل الظهور*
*10/دمعة على السطور*
*11/*دمعة على السطور
*12/*دمعة على السطور
*13/(صديقة أمل )*
*14/*دمعة على السطور
*15/موالية حيدر*
*16/دمعة على السطور*
*17/دمعة على السطور*
*18/صفاء الروح / علي* 
*19/صفاء الروح*
*20/ أمنيات مجروحه* 
*21/*
*22/نسيم الذكريات*
*23/*علي
*24/رنيم احب*
*25/*أُخرى 
*26/علي pt*
*أُخرى27/*
*28/ نبراس،،،*
*29/فرح*
*30/فـــــــــرح***~دمعة الغــــــــآلية*~* 
*لكماتك وقع يريح النفس ويبعث الحيآة في القلوب المتعبة* 
*فأجرك على الله أيتها الأخت العظيمة* 

*وصبرآآ جميــــلآ لكل القلوب الفآقدة* 

*تحيـــــــآآتي..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
.
.
تعجز الحروف وتتوقف الكلمات
حين نسمع عن خبر يفجع قلوبنا
تآلمنا مع حبيبة قلبي دمعة على السطور
وها هو الالم يتجدد من جديد
في حضرة آم الحلوين والعزيزات آميرة وكبرياء
فعند تلك الاخبار المفجعة تتوقف القلوب
وتتمنى آن يكون ماسمعته مجرد حلم
وآستيقظت من لعالم يخلو من هذه الالآم
ولكن ما تلبث الا وقد تآكدت إن ماسمعته آكيداً
.
.
ساعد الله قلوبكم آحبتي
ومسح عليها بالصبر والسلوان
وآجركم في مصابكم خير الجزاء ..
ولكِ من عمق قلبي حبيبتي دمعة
جزيل الشكر على ماقدمته في هذا العمل
وقضى الله حوائجكي للدنيا وآلاخرة ..
موفقة حبيبتي ...
.
.
*1/ دمعة على السطور
2/ أمل الظهور*
*3/ (صديقة أمل)* 
*4/دمعة على السطور*
*5/ دمعة على السطور*
*6/روح وريحان*
*7/دمعة على السطور*
*8/عفاف الهدى /رنيم الحب* 
*9/أمل الظهور*
*10/دمعة على السطور*
*11/*دمعة على السطور
*12/*دمعة على السطور
*13/(صديقة أمل )*
*14/*دمعة على السطور
*15/موالية حيدر*
*16/دمعة على السطور*
*17/دمعة على السطور*
*18/صفاء الروح / علي* 
*19/صفاء الروح*
*20/ أمنيات مجروحه* 
*21/ همس الصمت*
*22/نسيم الذكريات*
*23/*علي
*24/رنيم احب*
*25/*أُخرى 
*26/علي pt*
*أُخرى27/*
*28/ نبراس،،،*
*29/فرح*
*30/فـــــــــرح*
*و 1000 من الصلوات تهدى لروحة ..*
*رحمه الله ورحم موتانا وموتاكم*
*وموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..*
*موفقين لكل خير ..*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-14-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

صباحكم صبر ، رضا
جعلكم الله من المثابين المأجورين إن شاء الله ..
احبتي ..
كنتم ولازلتم نعما المواسين ..هنيئاً لقلوب سكنتم 
أنالكم الله أجر الدنيا والآخرة ..وبلغكم كل حاجة بحق من تواليتم بهم..


اعتذر لخطأ في آخر حسابي للصلوات على محمد وآل محمد..للتو ألحظه..
كان من المفترض أن يكون 19900

ومع إضافتكم النورانية ..يبلغ
*21300*


لشرف النبي وآله وللطهر الأطايب أجمعين..
نيابة عن روح الفقيد الشاب السعيد ، المؤمنين



أما الختمة فالحمد لله تمت هبتها كاملة 
إلى شرف النبي وآله وإلى الأطهار وإلى كل عظيم عند العظيم
وإلى روح الفقيد الشاب السعيد ، المؤمنين 


رحم الله والديكم وجزاكم ثواباً جزيلا..



لازلنا مع موكب المواسين ..
نحمل فاتحة لاتُغلق..

----------

فرح (10-14-2010)

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد
وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
ان شاء الله سأقرأعاء كميل  و200 من الصلاة على محمدوآل محمد
الى شرف النبي وآله وام البنين وقمر بني هاشم العباس عليهم السلام
والى روح الشاب السعيد ...
دموووع يابعد عمري 
فديت قلبك المرهف بالاحساس 
في ميزان اعمالك ان شاء الله 
الجميع مثابين بحق الصلاة على محمدوآله الطاهرين

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-15-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
وجُمعة جديدة تُزكي القلوب..
دعائي أن تكون على الجميع / مُباركة ...

فرووحة .،، رحم الله والديك غناتي مثابة ومأجورة إن شاء الله ..
ربي يخليك ..
أفداك حبيبتي وأفدى قلبك الطهر..
مقضية حوائجكم بالجُمعة ..
اسأل الله أن يتقبل أعمالنا وإياكم وأن يجعل هذا العمل للفقيد رحمة ونورا..
ولقلوب ذويه تسلية وحبورا ،،



أضم 1000 صلاة على محمد وآل محمد بنية شرح صدور الفاقدين..
ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد لشرف النبي وآله وإلى روح وضريح السادة الأطهار
(السيدة الطاهرة زينب، السيدة الجليلة أم البنين ، السيد الجليل أبا الفضل العباس)
وإلى ارواح النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين والعلماء وإلى روح كل من مات على ولاية أمير المؤمنين
الصلوات التي قد بلغت 
*22500*
نيابة عن روح الفقيد الشاب السعيد..
اسأل الله بحق الجمعة أن تكون في قبره نوراً..وسرورا


سورة يس...لروح السيدة الطاهرة الزهراء صلوات الله عليها ..
نيابة عن روح الفقيد ، المؤمنين ..
زيارة الحسين صلوات الله عليه في ليلة الجمعة 
إلى ارواح محمد وآل محمد وإلى الفقيد السعيد ، المؤمنين..
زيارة الحسين الـ بها استشفع ..

فبالحسين يارب الحسين 
ألهمهم صبراً...، وحوِل قبر فقيدهم قصرا...(في الجنة )
بالحسين يارب..
ادخل السرور على أهل القبور..
بالحسين يارب..
ارح قلب الفاقدات ..
واربط عليها ..بالحسين يارب الحسين سألتك...
فأعطني..





رحم الله 
من قرأ وأعاد الفاتحة مع تحفة الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## أُخرىْ

اللهم صَلِ على مُحمد وآل مُحمد الطاهرين وَعجل فرجهم وإلعن أعداءهم ياكريم

مَسح الله على قُلوبهم بالصبر ورزقهم من صبر زينب عليها السلام

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )*

*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )*

*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-16-2010)

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد
وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين الى قيام يوم الدين
ان شاء الله سأقرأدعاء السمات
الى شرف النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين
والى سيدتي الصديقه فاطمة الزهراء والى ابنتها كعبة الرزايا والمحن 
الحوراء زينب وام البنين وقمر بني هاشم العباس عليهم السلام 
والى الشاب السعيد... وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
وسورة يس ، و200من الصلاة على محمدوآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
الى قلوب الفاقدين تمسح على قلوبهم الجريحه بحق من تجرعت الحزن
بأابي وامي ونفسي 
على اهلها من على صغر سنها سيدتي العقيله زينب عليها السلام 
دموع ياقلبي ..
شهادتي بكِ مجروحه ليس ثناء ع ماتقدميه 
لانه جزاك عند رب العالمين
لكن كلما قرأت حروووفك انتابني شي من الراحه 
كلامك كالشهد ياعمري 
ربي يريح قلبك وجعل الائمه الطاهره لكِ والى قلوب الفاقده والحزينه 
 سلووه وجعلها آخر الاحزان لنا ولهم 
اتمنى من القلب لكِ كل السعاده وقضاء حوائجك 
بحق النبي محمدوالائمه الطاهره .
نسألكم الدعاء بحق هذا اليوم الجمعه وفضله عند رب العالمين ..

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-16-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجناا بهم يا الله ..~* 

*جمعة مبآآركة لقلوبكم وأروآآحكم ..~* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )*

*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )*


*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )*
*و1000 صلآة على محمد وآل محمد إلى روح النبي وفآطمة الزهرآء*
*والأئمة الأطهار* 
*وروح الفقيد السعيد* 



*هنــــــآ وجدت طهرآآ ونقآءآآ* 
*فأرى قلوبآآ تهوي لتقديم الهدآيا الروحــآنية* 
*وتهبها مغلفة بالصلوآت إلى أروآح فارقت الحيآة* 
*وهي اليوم في أمس الحـآجة لتلك الهدآيـــــآ* 
*فجعلها الله نورآآ وضيآءآ لقبره* 
*وسلوة لقلوب الفآقدآآت* 

**~دمعة الحبيبة~**
*أي قلبٍ تمتلكين .. وأي عطـآء تقدمين..؟؟*
*هنيئـآآ ..هنيئـآآ لقلبك الطهر* 
*وأعلم أن كل ماتقدمينه مكتوب عند الرب العظيم* 
*الذي لآيترك صغيرة ولآكبيرة الآ أحصـــآهاا*
*ودعوآآتـــــي ..* 
*بحق الجمعة المبآآركة .. وصآحب الزمـــآآن عجل الله فرجه* 
*أن ييسر أمورك ويقضي حوآآئجك ويمسح على قلبك* 
*كما أنتِ تخففين على قلوب الفآآقدآت* 

*موفقة لكل خير ..* 
*تحيـآآتي الفلبية ..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-16-2010)

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسمه تعالى ....*







*نجدد العزاء لأختنا الغالية* 
*ام الحلوين وبناتها ..*
*وليربط الله على قلوب الجميع* 

*وأعلمكم أني قد انهيت الجزء المخصص والصلوات  المحددة* 
*وتم غهدا ثوابها لرةح المرحوم* 
*الشاب السعيد ..*

*وجعله الله آخر ا
الأحزان  إن شاء الله* 

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ...*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-16-2010)

----------


## علي pt

سْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )

إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )


صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )

الى روح المرحوم الشاب عبد العزيز والى روح والد دمعة على السطور
والى ارواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-16-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
آجركم الله ، أثابكم ..وَ أوردكم الجنان
 بيمينكم تتلقون الجزاء يوم الورود...
 دعائي لأجلكم يربو كل شيئ...




صبرٌ يولد ...
وَ ..زُمرة أوجاع تتبدد...
دعائنا لقلوب فاقدة..


أجر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..
مسبحتي تُهدي 600 صلاة لمقام محمد وآل محمد...

هنا يبلغ ثواب الصلاة عليهم ..
*24300*

نُسجلها في دفتر محمد وآل محمد..هدية لارواحهم الطهر..
نيابة ً عن الفقيد الشاب السعيد ، المؤمنين..


زيارة الحسين صلوات الله عليه..
تُحفة مُكللة بالقداسة ..
لشرف النبي وعترته النجباء 
وإلى روح الفقيد السعيد ، المؤمنين..

فليمدد له الحسين كفه ُ السخية 
ويتلقاه ُ فيبلغه مأمنه ُ من الجنة ..
ويسقيه من كوثرهم ...
هوَ والمؤمنين ...



لازلنا نتقاطر
 فاتحة..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

إن شئنا أن ينشر مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان (عجل الله فرجه الشريف) 
على قبورهم رحمة..
فلنقل لأجلهم 

(اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آباءه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة ولياً وحافظا وقائداً وناصرا 
ودليلاً وعينا ، حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعاً وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين )
وصل الله على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين...

ياصاحب الزمان ... 
أنا من تضرعتُ باكياً مُجدداً عهداً بكِ ، مُستيقناً غيبتك..مُتأملاً ظهورك 
سيدي 
أنا من دعوت الاله خاشعاً لتعجيل فرجك..
فعجل يامولاي فرج موتانا واحبائنا الـ تحت التراب....برحمةٍ منك
ولاسيما الفقيد السعيد..
ألح على الامام ..وهو الكريم الـ لايردك صفرا ..





 ألقوا الفاتحة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..



هاجس الفقد 
كيف أزجره....!!!



ردد ..
آية الكرسي واحدة
الإخلاص ثلاثاً..
واعلم أنها رحمة ً على أهل القبور..
رددها معي الآن..
ثم هبها للمصطفى وعترته الزواكي
للفقيد ، المؤمنين ..


ثم اسأل الرب أن تكون له ، لهم... نوراً
وفسحةً وسرورا..
ولاتنسوا الفاقدين ، بالدعاء..






جددوا بالفاتحة ٍ عهداً..
الفاتحة تسبقها الصلوات..لروح الفقيد ، المؤمنين..

----------


## Princess

كانت اياما عصيبه الا انها عدت ببركات ربة الصبر زينب سلام الله عليها
فلا مصاب يخط بالقلب مجرى عميقا نازفا كمصابها ..
ولا صبر كصبرها.. 
مسحت علينا بالصبر .. فأصبحنا ببركة الله وبركاتها وبركات جدها وامها وابيها واخوتها وابناء اخيها المعصومين بخير...


لقلوب.. احتوت حزننا هنا و شاطرتنا الألم
و لأحبة افخر بوجودهم في حياتي دائما
هم سلوة الروح و دواء لقلوبنا المكلومة الثاكله..
لا قصور عليهم .. لا حرمني الهي منهم 
اجركم وثوابكم عند الله على الزهراء وابيها وبعلها وبنيها ..
سلمتم من كل مكروه
و لا اراكم الله حزنا 
..
دمعة... لا كلام يوفيكِ .. تاج على رأسي واخت افخر بوجودها في حياتي 
كذلك أمل الظهور .. لم تقصر هنا وفي انحاء اخرى 
وللجميع دعائي وامتناني لكم..

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-19-2010)

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد
وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
اميره حبيبتي ..الحمدلله ان لنا سلوه نتسلى بهم في وقت المنا
ومصابنا ولاشك بأنهم لايخذلون شيعتهم المواليه لهم 
يحضرون معنا ويمسحون على قلوبنا المثكله بالحزن 
ليخف ويتلاشى شيئا فشئ
نحن تلقينا العزاء وكان الاهل والاحباب من حولنا 
يسلون قلوبنا 
ساعد الله من لم تنال من يساعدها وانما زاد لها الحزن والالم 
نسأل الله ونتوجه اليه بأحب الخلق اليه النبي محمدوعترته الطاهره
يمسحون بكفوفهم الرحيمه ع القلوب الحزينه الفاقده.
الحمدلله تمت قراءة سورة الرحمن 
واهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي وآله 
والى الشاب المرحوم السعيد
و100 مره من الصلاة على محمدوآله الطاهرين .

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-19-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
فروح رحم الله والديك تجديه في ميزان حسناتكِ عند الله ورسوله وآل بيت المصطفى صلوات الله عليهم...

أميرة ..
بل أخوتنا..هي التاج على رأسكِ ورأسي...أليس كذلك!
لم أفعل إلا كل مايُملي عليَّ واجب الأخوة المُقدس ..
خذي قلبي أخية ..
معكِ ، يواسيكم...
آخر الأحزان إن شاء الله ...
ولاأوجع الله قلوبكم الطهر...
*إلا* على مصائب محمد وآل محمد..مواساة لسيدة نساء العالمين صلوات الله عليها..
همسة لقلبك:
اطمئن قلبي لعروجكِ هنا..
أراح الله فؤادكِ من كل هم...
وأبدل حزنكم فرح لآل محمد...بحق الرضا المرتضى الراضي بقضاء الله وقدره...




أُُقدم لمقام محمد وآل محمد
1000 صلاة عليهم..
وزيارة سيد الشهداء..

فيبلغ عدد الصلوات ..
25400
كلها لشرف النبي وآله 
نيابة ً عن تلك الروح المؤمنة ، المؤمنين ..



سائلةً من الله أن تكون له نوراً 
وأُقسم على الحسين بكل عظيم..
إلا ماحضر له وأنهى غربته ..
وقبض على يمينه صكاً يبلغهُ مأمنه..هو والمؤمنين أجمع..
بحق غربة الحسين العظيم ..


دعواتي...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بسم الله الرحمـــن الرحيـــم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

دمعه الغاليــــــــــه
رحم الله والديك عن النار والعذاب
احسنت وفي ميــزان حسناتك يارب
حوائجك مقضيه بحق محمد ةآل محمـــد

اخواتي 
ورده محمديه
ام الحلــــويــن
كبــــرياء
اميرة المرح
امـــوله
انين القلب
عاشقة المستحيــل

عظم الله اجوركم ومسح الله عى قلوبكم
بحق قلب سيدتي زينب الصبور

ورحمه الله فقيدكم والهمكم الصبر والســـلوان

ونقله الله من ضيق اللحود القبور الى سعة الدور والقصور مع الذين انعمت عليهم من الصديقين والصالحين والشهداء
مع شباب محمد وآل محمد


بدايتـــي الصلاه على محمد وآل محمد 1000 مره

واسفه على التاخير والقصير لظروفي الخاصه...
اخر السوء يارب
تحياتي*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-19-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
1200
اهدي ثوايها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-19-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*للهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
2000
اهدي ثوايها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-19-2010)

----------


## محبة لاهل البيت

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(الحمد لله رب العالمين . الرحمن الرحيم .مالك يوم الدين .إياك نعبدُ وإياك نستعين.اهدنا الصراط المستقيم
صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوبِ عليهم.ولاالضالين .)
صدق الله العلي العظيم..

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-19-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

ثقلُ الدعاء أُشيده بقلبي لكل من دنا من هنا..
رحم الله والديكم ..وجزاكم خيراً وفيرا...بحق الميامين
لكل من ذكر بدعاءه الفقيد السعيد ، المؤمنين ، 
ولكل من ذكر (والدي الغالي) بدعاءه
له بقلبي دعاءً لايزول..


قدِمْتُ وأملي أن تشفى صدورهم من كل حزن..
بحق الرضا..


أجددُ عهداً بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..
فأبعث 1000 
ليبلغ صندوق الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد
*30600*
لشرف النبي وآله وإلى روح الفقيد الشاب السعيد
، المؤمنين..
ولاأنسى أن ألح على سيد الشهداء..بأن يحضر
 له ، للمؤمنين..
بحق هذه الأيام الفضيلة ..
وذاك بزيارته العظيمة...
وادخرها هبة للرسول الأعظم وعترته..، ولروح الفقيد الشاب ..
المؤمنين...

عسى أن نلقى نحنُ وإياكم جزاءً من رب الحسين ...
دمتم بقلوبكم الطهر....





خلدوا الفاتحة وطهروا بها القلوب 
والأفواه....

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
500
اهدي ثوايها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-19-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
1000
اهدي ثوايها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-19-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (10-19-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*

سبـــــحان الله
1000
اهدي ثوايها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-19-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
1000
اهدي ثوايها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-19-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

ليلة الغد..
ليلة الرضا..
ليلة الرحمة
فيها تَنَزَّل البركات ..
وببركتها تُجلى الأحزان..


فلنستغلها
ولنُجري فيها نهر الدعاء..
لأجل الفقيد الشاب السعيد..
ولأجل موتى المؤمنين..

من هنا ..حتى ليلة الغد..
2000 صلاة على محمد وآل محمد..
وزيارة الحسين لتكون لهم رحمةً ونورا..




وأنتم ياأحبة قلبي..
ابتسموا ، افرحوا لفرح آل محمد..
دعائي أن تكون لكم هذه الولادة ..
فرج ، صبر ، أمل
ببركة الامام الرؤوف..
أنتم بعين الله وبعين الامام...وهو الكفيل بفقيدكم وله خير شفيع ..
مجلية أحزانكم بالرضا 
سألحُ بالدعاء على السيدة تكتم أم الامام ..صلوات الله عليهما
أن تضع يدها على قلوبكم وعلى قلب كل فاقد ..فتبرؤه ..بحق جنينها الغالي...





*ثقل الفاتحة ..*

----------

دمعة طفله يتيمه (10-19-2010), 

رنيم الحب (10-19-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (10-19-2010), 

فرح (10-19-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
باسم الامام غريب الغرباء وبعيد المدى
ابن الامام باب الحوائج موسى بن جعفــــــر
اسالك ياالله بحقك وبحقهم وبحق محمد وآل محمد ان تتقبل مني هذا القليل
وتسمح بيدك الكريم على قلوب احبتي بالصبر والســـلوان
وتجعله اخر البلاء وان تدخل الفرح والسرور الى قلــوبهم
بحق فــــرحت الزهراء بولدها ضامن الجنان علـــي ابن موسى عليه الســـلام
وتقضي حوائــــجهم في الدنيا والاخره


اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
1000
اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب 
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-19-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*(إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ)
100

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب 
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-20-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اليـــــــــــــوم يوم سيدي ومولاي الامام علي ابن موسى عليه الســـلام
ياليت كل وحده تدخل تاخد عمل من هذه الاعمال المباركه
وتهدي ثوابها الى مقام سيــدي ومولاي الامام علي ابن موسى نيآبه عن
 السعيد الشباب عبد العزيز
وجزاكم الله خيــــــرا وفي ميـــــزان حسناتكم

الاعمال المطلـــوبه هي
 صلوآت محمديه بأي عدد 
- زيآرة آلإمآم آلحسين نيآبه عن آلإمآم آلرضا
- صدقه بأسم آلإمآم آلرضا 
- زيآرة الإمآم آلرضآ
- جزء من آلقرآن 
- دعآء آلتوسل
- ركعتين للإمآم آلرضا

رحم الله والديكـــم عن النار والعذاب
*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-20-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اني باخد الاعمـــال هذي
 صلوآت محمديه بأي عدد 
- زيآرة آلإمآم آلحسين نيآبه عن آلإمآم آلرضا
- صدقه بأسم آلإمآم آلرضا 
- زيآرة الإمآم آلرضآ

وياليت الي تقدر تاخد الباقي وعذراً على التقصير ....*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-20-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الدمعين 
الي عالسطور واليتيمة 

بوركتم 
وفي ميزان اعمالكم

راح اسوي المقدور عليه
والله يصبر حبايبنا على مصابهم

ومرحوم هالشباب

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-20-2010)

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد
وعجل فرجهم ياكريم 
300او اكثر  من الصلاة على محمدوآل محمد
الى شرف النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين والى روح الشاب السعيد
وصدقه ..عن الامام الحجه والى روح والداي وروح الشاب السعيد
وجميع من مات من قراااباتي 
 اختي الغاليه ام الحلوين والاخواات الغاليااات .
في هذه الليله المباركه بولادة الامام .تمسح السيده الجليله ع قلوبكم بالصبر 
ولنتبتهل جميعا بالدعاء له بالرحمه والغفران 
وجعله ممن يكون في ضيافة الامام هذه الليله المباركه 
دموووع يااابعد قلبي . كلماااات الشكر لايوجد لها مكااان في قاموسي 
سوووووى الدعاااء لك بقضاء حوااائجك بحق الائمه الطاهره 
الجميييع لكم تحياااتي ودعااائي..

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-20-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (1)* *الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2)**الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*(3)مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4)**إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5)*
*اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ (6)* *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7)*

*والصلواآت المحمدية ان شاء الله بعدد 1000*
*هدية الى شرف النبي وآله والى روح والديَ والى روح السيد والد دمعة والى روح الشاب ..*
*رحمهم الله وأسكنهم جنان الخلد مع محمد وآل محمد ..*

*والله يمسح على قلوب كل فاقد بحق الامام علي بن موسى الرضا شفيع مشفع لكل شيعة أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام والى روح الموتى الغاليين ..*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-20-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*(انا اعطيناك الكوثر)

100

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب 
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-20-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
10000
اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-20-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياعلــــــــــي
500
اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-20-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*لاإله الا الله
500
اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور*

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-20-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
500
اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنآآ بهم يا الله ..~*
*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (1) الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2)الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*(3)مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4)**إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5)*
*اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ (6)* *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7)*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد (500) مرة* 
*وزيآرة عـــــــــــآشورآء* 
*وأهدي ثوآبهما إلى شرف النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 
*والأئمة الأطهـــآآر عليهم السلآم* 
*وإلى روح الفقيد السعيد ووآلد دمعة* 

*ودعــــــوآآتي بحق هذه الليلة المبآآركة أن ينزل على قبور موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنآآت* 
*ضيآءآآ ونورآآ وفسحة وسرورآ* 
*وأن يلهم قلوب ذويهم صبرآآ .. وينزل عليهم الرحمة والمغفرة* 
*ببركآت ليلة الجمعة .. وبحق الإمآآم الرضآآ عليه السلآم* 

*كونو بخير أيها الأحبة ..* 
*تحيــــــآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
3000
اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
وخصوصاً
الامام الصادق والامام الكاظم والامام الرضا عليهم والسلام
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*دعاء العهد 

اللهم رب النور العظيم ورب الكرسي الرفيع ورب البحر المسجور ومنزل التوراة والإنجيل والزبور ورب الظل والحرور ومنزل القرآن العظيم ورب الملائكة المقربين والأنبياء والمرسلين ، اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الكريم وبنور وجهك المنير وملكك القديم يا حي يا قيوم أسألك باسمك الذي أشرقت به السماوات والأرضون وباسمك الذي يصلح به الأولون والآخرون يا حياً قبل كل حي ويا حياً بعد كل حي ويا حياً حين لا حي يا محيي الموتى ومميت الأحياء يا حي لا إله إلا أنت ، اللهم بلغ مولانا الإمام الهادي المهدي القائم بأمرك صلوات الله عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها سهلها وجبلها وبرها وبحرها وعني وعن والدي من الصلوات زنة عرش الله ومداد كلماته وما أحصاه علمه وأحاط به كتابه ، اللهم إني أجدد له في صبيحة يومي هذا وما عشت من أيامي عهداً وعقداً وبيعةً له في عنقي لا أحول عنها ولا أزول أبدا ، اللهم اجعلني من أنصاره وأعوانه والذابين عنه والمسارعين إليه في قضاء حوائجه والممتثلين لأوامره والمحامين عنه والسابقين إلى إرادته والمستشهدين بين يديه ، اللهم إن حال بيني وبينه الموت الذي جعلته على عبادك حتماً مقضياً فأخرجني من قبري مؤتزراً كفني شاهراً سيفي مجرداً قناتي ملبياً دعوة الداعي في الحاضر والبادي ، اللهم أرني الطلعة الرشيدة والغرة الحميدة واكحل ناظري بنظرة مني إليه وعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه وأوسع منهجه واسلك بي محجته وأنفذ أمره واشدد أزره واعمر اللهم به بلادك وأحي به عبادك فإنك قلت وقولك الحق ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس فأظهر اللهم لنا وليك وابن بنت نبيك المسمى باسم رسولك صلى الله عليه وآله حتى لا يظفر بشيء من الباطل إلا مزقه ويحق الحق ويحققه واجعله اللهم مفزعاً لمظلوم عبادك وناصراً لمن لا يجد له ناصراً غيرك ومجدداً لما عطل من أحكام كتابك ومشيداً لما ورد من أعلام دينك وسنن نبيك صلى الله عليه وآله واجعله اللهم ممن حصنته من بأس المعتدين اللهم وسر نبيك محمداً صلى الله عليه وآله برؤيته ومن تبعه على دعوته وارحم استكانتنا بعده ، اللهم اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الأمة بحضوره وعجل لنا ظهوره إنهم يرونه بعيداً ونراه قريباً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*زيارة ام البـــنين 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أشهد أن لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له* وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله*السلام عليك يارسول الله* السلام عليك يا أمير المؤمنين* السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء سيدة نساء العالمين* السلام على الحسن والحسين سيدي شباب أهل الجنة* السلام عليكِ يازوجة وصي رسول الله* السلام عليكِ ياعزيزة الزهراء* السلام عليك يا أم البدور السواطع* فاطمة بنت مزاحم الكلابية الملقبة بأم البنين وباب الحوائج* أشهد الله ورسوله انكِ جاهدت في سبيل الله* إذ ضحيت باولادك دون الحسين بن بنت رسول الله وعبدت الله مخلصة له الدين بولائك للائمة المعصومين* وصبرت على تلك الرزية العظيمة واحتسبت ذلك عند الله رب العالمين*وازرت الإمام علياًَ في المحن والشدائد والمصائب وكنت في قمة الطاعة والوفاء* وانك أحسنت الكفالة* وأديت الأمانة الكبرى*في حفظ وديعتي الزهراء البتول* الحسن والحسين* وبالغت واثرت ورعيت حجج الله الميامين ورغبت في صلة ابناء رسول رب العالمين* عارفة بحقهم* مؤمنة بصدقهم مشفقة عليهم*مؤثرة هواهم وحبهم على أولادك السعداء فسلام الله عليك ياسيدتي يا أم البنين مادجى الليل وغسق واضاء النهار وأشرق وسقاك الله من رحيق مختوم يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون* فصرت قدوة للمؤمنات الصالحات لانك كريمة الخلائق* عالمة معلمة نقية زكية فرضي الله عنك وارضاك ولقد أعطاكِ الله من الكرامات الباهرات* حتى أصبحت بطاعتك لله ولوصي الأوصياء وحبك لسيدة النساء الزهراء* وفدائك أولادك الأربعة لسيد الشهداء*** بابا للحوائج***فاشفعي لي عند الله بغفران ذنوبي* وكشف ضري*وقضاء حوائجي* فان لك عند الله شاناً وجاهاً محموداً* والسلام على أولادك الشهداء العباس قمر بني هاشم وباب الحوائج وعبد الله وعثمان وجعفر الذين أستشهدوا في نصرة الحسين بكربلاء والسلام على ابنتك الدرة الزاهرة الطاهرة الرضية خديجة فجزاك الله وجزاهم الله** جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها**
وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
دعاء العهد 

اللهم رب النور العظيم ورب الكرسي الرفيع ورب البحر المسجور ومنزل التوراة والإنجيل والزبور ورب الظل والحرور ومنزل القرآن العظيم ورب الملائكة المقربين والأنبياء والمرسلين ، اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الكريم وبنور وجهك المنير وملكك القديم يا حي يا قيوم أسألك باسمك الذي أشرقت به السماوات والأرضون وباسمك الذي يصلح به الأولون والآخرون يا حياً قبل كل حي ويا حياً بعد كل حي ويا حياً حين لا حي يا محيي الموتى ومميت الأحياء يا حي لا إله إلا أنت ، اللهم بلغ مولانا الإمام الهادي المهدي القائم بأمرك صلوات الله عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها سهلها وجبلها وبرها وبحرها وعني وعن والدي من الصلوات زنة عرش الله ومداد كلماته وما أحصاه علمه وأحاط به كتابه ، اللهم إني أجدد له في صبيحة يومي هذا وما عشت من أيامي عهداً وعقداً وبيعةً له في عنقي لا أحول عنها ولا أزول أبدا ، اللهم اجعلني من أنصاره وأعوانه والذابين عنه والمسارعين إليه في قضاء حوائجه والممتثلين لأوامره والمحامين عنه والسابقين إلى إرادته والمستشهدين بين يديه ، اللهم إن حال بيني وبينه الموت الذي جعلته على عبادك حتماً مقضياً فأخرجني من قبري مؤتزراً كفني شاهراً سيفي مجرداً قناتي ملبياً دعوة الداعي في الحاضر والبادي ، اللهم أرني الطلعة الرشيدة والغرة الحميدة واكحل ناظري بنظرة مني إليه وعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه وأوسع منهجه واسلك بي محجته وأنفذ أمره واشدد أزره واعمر اللهم به بلادك وأحي به عبادك فإنك قلت وقولك الحق ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس فأظهر اللهم لنا وليك وابن بنت نبيك المسمى باسم رسولك صلى الله عليه وآله حتى لا يظفر بشيء من الباطل إلا مزقه ويحق الحق ويحققه واجعله اللهم مفزعاً لمظلوم عبادك وناصراً لمن لا يجد له ناصراً غيرك ومجدداً لما عطل من أحكام كتابك ومشيداً لما ورد من أعلام دينك وسنن نبيك صلى الله عليه وآله واجعله اللهم ممن حصنته من بأس المعتدين اللهم وسر نبيك محمداً صلى الله عليه وآله برؤيته ومن تبعه على دعوته وارحم استكانتنا بعده ، اللهم اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الأمة بحضوره وعجل لنا ظهوره إنهم يرونه بعيداً ونراه قريباً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
زيارة ام البـــنين 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أشهد أن لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له* وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله*السلام عليك يارسول الله* السلام عليك يا أمير المؤمنين* السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء سيدة نساء العالمين* السلام على الحسن والحسين سيدي شباب أهل الجنة* السلام عليكِ يازوجة وصي رسول الله* السلام عليكِ ياعزيزة الزهراء* السلام عليك يا أم البدور السواطع* فاطمة بنت مزاحم الكلابية الملقبة بأم البنين وباب الحوائج* أشهد الله ورسوله انكِ جاهدت في سبيل الله* إذ ضحيت باولادك دون الحسين بن بنت رسول الله وعبدت الله مخلصة له الدين بولائك للائمة المعصومين* وصبرت على تلك الرزية العظيمة واحتسبت ذلك عند الله رب العالمين*وازرت الإمام علياًَ في المحن والشدائد والمصائب وكنت في قمة الطاعة والوفاء* وانك أحسنت الكفالة* وأديت الأمانة الكبرى*في حفظ وديعتي الزهراء البتول* الحسن والحسين* وبالغت واثرت ورعيت حجج الله الميامين ورغبت في صلة ابناء رسول رب العالمين* عارفة بحقهم* مؤمنة بصدقهم مشفقة عليهم*مؤثرة هواهم وحبهم على أولادك السعداء فسلام الله عليك ياسيدتي يا أم البنين مادجى الليل وغسق واضاء النهار وأشرق وسقاك الله من رحيق مختوم يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون* فصرت قدوة للمؤمنات الصالحات لانك كريمة الخلائق* عالمة معلمة نقية زكية فرضي الله عنك وارضاك ولقد أعطاكِ الله من الكرامات الباهرات* حتى أصبحت بطاعتك لله ولوصي الأوصياء وحبك لسيدة النساء الزهراء* وفدائك أولادك الأربعة لسيد الشهداء*** بابا للحوائج***فاشفعي لي عند الله بغفران ذنوبي* وكشف ضري*وقضاء حوائجي* فان لك عند الله شاناً وجاهاً محموداً* والسلام على أولادك الشهداء العباس قمر بني هاشم وباب الحوائج وعبد الله وعثمان وجعفر الذين أستشهدوا في نصرة الحسين بكربلاء والسلام على ابنتك الدرة الزاهرة الطاهرة الرضية خديجة فجزاك الله وجزاهم الله** جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها**
وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*عاء العهد 

اللهم رب النور العظيم ورب الكرسي الرفيع ورب البحر المسجور ومنزل التوراة والإنجيل والزبور ورب الظل والحرور ومنزل القرآن العظيم ورب الملائكة المقربين والأنبياء والمرسلين ، اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الكريم وبنور وجهك المنير وملكك القديم يا حي يا قيوم أسألك باسمك الذي أشرقت به السماوات والأرضون وباسمك الذي يصلح به الأولون والآخرون يا حياً قبل كل حي ويا حياً بعد كل حي ويا حياً حين لا حي يا محيي الموتى ومميت الأحياء يا حي لا إله إلا أنت ، اللهم بلغ مولانا الإمام الهادي المهدي القائم بأمرك صلوات الله عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها سهلها وجبلها وبرها وبحرها وعني وعن والدي من الصلوات زنة عرش الله ومداد كلماته وما أحصاه علمه وأحاط به كتابه ، اللهم إني أجدد له في صبيحة يومي هذا وما عشت من أيامي عهداً وعقداً وبيعةً له في عنقي لا أحول عنها ولا أزول أبدا ، اللهم اجعلني من أنصاره وأعوانه والذابين عنه والمسارعين إليه في قضاء حوائجه والممتثلين لأوامره والمحامين عنه والسابقين إلى إرادته والمستشهدين بين يديه ، اللهم إن حال بيني وبينه الموت الذي جعلته على عبادك حتماً مقضياً فأخرجني من قبري مؤتزراً كفني شاهراً سيفي مجرداً قناتي ملبياً دعوة الداعي في الحاضر والبادي ، اللهم أرني الطلعة الرشيدة والغرة الحميدة واكحل ناظري بنظرة مني إليه وعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه وأوسع منهجه واسلك بي محجته وأنفذ أمره واشدد أزره واعمر اللهم به بلادك وأحي به عبادك فإنك قلت وقولك الحق ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس فأظهر اللهم لنا وليك وابن بنت نبيك المسمى باسم رسولك صلى الله عليه وآله حتى لا يظفر بشيء من الباطل إلا مزقه ويحق الحق ويحققه واجعله اللهم مفزعاً لمظلوم عبادك وناصراً لمن لا يجد له ناصراً غيرك ومجدداً لما عطل من أحكام كتابك ومشيداً لما ورد من أعلام دينك وسنن نبيك صلى الله عليه وآله واجعله اللهم ممن حصنته من بأس المعتدين اللهم وسر نبيك محمداً صلى الله عليه وآله برؤيته ومن تبعه على دعوته وارحم استكانتنا بعده ، اللهم اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الأمة بحضوره وعجل لنا ظهوره إنهم يرونه بعيداً ونراه قريباً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*زيارة ام البـــنين 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أشهد أن لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له* وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله*السلام عليك يارسول الله* السلام عليك يا أمير المؤمنين* السلام عليكِ يافاطمة الزهراء سيدة نساء العالمين* السلام على الحسن والحسين سيدي شباب أهل الجنة* السلام عليكِ يازوجة وصي رسول الله* السلام عليكِ ياعزيزة الزهراء* السلام عليك يا أم البدور السواطع* فاطمة بنت مزاحم الكلابية الملقبة بأم البنين وباب الحوائج* أشهد الله ورسوله انكِ جاهدت في سبيل الله* إذ ضحيت باولادك دون الحسين بن بنت رسول الله وعبدت الله مخلصة له الدين بولائك للائمة المعصومين* وصبرت على تلك الرزية العظيمة واحتسبت ذلك عند الله رب العالمين*وازرت الإمام علياًَ في المحن والشدائد والمصائب وكنت في قمة الطاعة والوفاء* وانك أحسنت الكفالة* وأديت الأمانة الكبرى*في حفظ وديعتي الزهراء البتول* الحسن والحسين* وبالغت واثرت ورعيت حجج الله الميامين ورغبت في صلة ابناء رسول رب العالمين* عارفة بحقهم* مؤمنة بصدقهم مشفقة عليهم*مؤثرة هواهم وحبهم على أولادك السعداء فسلام الله عليك ياسيدتي يا أم البنين مادجى الليل وغسق واضاء النهار وأشرق وسقاك الله من رحيق مختوم يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون* فصرت قدوة للمؤمنات الصالحات لانك كريمة الخلائق* عالمة معلمة نقية زكية فرضي الله عنك وارضاك ولقد أعطاكِ الله من الكرامات الباهرات* حتى أصبحت بطاعتك لله ولوصي الأوصياء وحبك لسيدة النساء الزهراء* وفدائك أولادك الأربعة لسيد الشهداء*** بابا للحوائج***فاشفعي لي عند الله بغفران ذنوبي* وكشف ضري*وقضاء حوائجي* فان لك عند الله شاناً وجاهاً محموداً* والسلام على أولادك الشهداء العباس قمر بني هاشم وباب الحوائج وعبد الله وعثمان وجعفر الذين أستشهدوا في نصرة الحسين بكربلاء والسلام على ابنتك الدرة الزاهرة الطاهرة الرضية خديجة فجزاك الله وجزاهم الله** جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها**
وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور*

----------


## نور الهدى

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (1) الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2)الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
(3)مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4)إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5)*
*اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ (6)* *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7)*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*دعاء العهد 

اللهم رب النور العظيم ورب الكرسي الرفيع ورب البحر المسجور ومنزل التوراة والإنجيل والزبور ورب الظل والحرور ومنزل القرآن العظيم ورب الملائكة المقربين والأنبياء والمرسلين ، اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الكريم وبنور وجهك المنير وملكك القديم يا حي يا قيوم أسألك باسمك الذي أشرقت به السماوات والأرضون وباسمك الذي يصلح به الأولون والآخرون يا حياً قبل كل حي ويا حياً بعد كل حي ويا حياً حين لا حي يا محيي الموتى ومميت الأحياء يا حي لا إله إلا أنت ، اللهم بلغ مولانا الإمام الهادي المهدي القائم بأمرك صلوات الله عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها سهلها وجبلها وبرها وبحرها وعني وعن والدي من الصلوات زنة عرش الله ومداد كلماته وما أحصاه علمه وأحاط به كتابه ، اللهم إني أجدد له في صبيحة يومي هذا وما عشت من أيامي عهداً وعقداً وبيعةً له في عنقي لا أحول عنها ولا أزول أبدا ، اللهم اجعلني من أنصاره وأعوانه والذابين عنه والمسارعين إليه في قضاء حوائجه والممتثلين لأوامره والمحامين عنه والسابقين إلى إرادته والمستشهدين بين يديه ، اللهم إن حال بيني وبينه الموت الذي جعلته على عبادك حتماً مقضياً فأخرجني من قبري مؤتزراً كفني شاهراً سيفي مجرداً قناتي ملبياً دعوة الداعي في الحاضر والبادي ، اللهم أرني الطلعة الرشيدة والغرة الحميدة واكحل ناظري بنظرة مني إليه وعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه وأوسع منهجه واسلك بي محجته وأنفذ أمره واشدد أزره واعمر اللهم به بلادك وأحي به عبادك فإنك قلت وقولك الحق ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس فأظهر اللهم لنا وليك وابن بنت نبيك المسمى باسم رسولك صلى الله عليه وآله حتى لا يظفر بشيء من الباطل إلا مزقه ويحق الحق ويحققه واجعله اللهم مفزعاً لمظلوم عبادك وناصراً لمن لا يجد له ناصراً غيرك ومجدداً لما عطل من أحكام كتابك ومشيداً لما ورد من أعلام دينك وسنن نبيك صلى الله عليه وآله واجعله اللهم ممن حصنته من بأس المعتدين اللهم وسر نبيك محمداً صلى الله عليه وآله برؤيته ومن تبعه على دعوته وارحم استكانتنا بعده ، اللهم اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الأمة بحضوره وعجل لنا ظهوره إنهم يرونه بعيداً ونراه قريباً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور*

----------


## علي pt

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنآآ بهم يا الله ..~
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (1) الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2)الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
(3)مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4)إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5)
اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7)

الليلة جمعة - رحم الله من أعاد الفاتحة ..
ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنآآ بهم يا الله ..~
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (1) الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2)الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
(3)مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4)إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5)
اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (1) الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2)الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
(3)مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4)إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5)
اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7)*

----------


## قـصر الشوق

عظم الله لكم الأجر ..

أعتذر لقلة دخولي المنتدى فلي ظرف تحكمني 

أتمنى تفهمكم ..

أهدى إلى النبي وآلـه 
والشاب السعيد 
الصلاة على محمد وآله 
500
والفاتحه 
وزيارة عاشوراء 
رحم الله موتانا وموتاكم جميعاً

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*دعاء العهد 

اللهم رب النور العظيم ورب الكرسي الرفيع ورب البحر المسجور ومنزل التوراة والإنجيل والزبور ورب الظل والحرور ومنزل القرآن العظيم ورب الملائكة المقربين والأنبياء والمرسلين ، اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الكريم وبنور وجهك المنير وملكك القديم يا حي يا قيوم أسألك باسمك الذي أشرقت به السماوات والأرضون وباسمك الذي يصلح به الأولون والآخرون يا حياً قبل كل حي ويا حياً بعد كل حي ويا حياً حين لا حي يا محيي الموتى ومميت الأحياء يا حي لا إله إلا أنت ، اللهم بلغ مولانا الإمام الهادي المهدي القائم بأمرك صلوات الله عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها سهلها وجبلها وبرها وبحرها وعني وعن والدي من الصلوات زنة عرش الله ومداد كلماته وما أحصاه علمه وأحاط به كتابه ، اللهم إني أجدد له في صبيحة يومي هذا وما عشت من أيامي عهداً وعقداً وبيعةً له في عنقي لا أحول عنها ولا أزول أبدا ، اللهم اجعلني من أنصاره وأعوانه والذابين عنه والمسارعين إليه في قضاء حوائجه والممتثلين لأوامره والمحامين عنه والسابقين إلى إرادته والمستشهدين بين يديه ، اللهم إن حال بيني وبينه الموت الذي جعلته على عبادك حتماً مقضياً فأخرجني من قبري مؤتزراً كفني شاهراً سيفي مجرداً قناتي ملبياً دعوة الداعي في الحاضر والبادي ، اللهم أرني الطلعة الرشيدة والغرة الحميدة واكحل ناظري بنظرة مني إليه وعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه وأوسع منهجه واسلك بي محجته وأنفذ أمره واشدد أزره واعمر اللهم به بلادك وأحي به عبادك فإنك قلت وقولك الحق ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس فأظهر اللهم لنا وليك وابن بنت نبيك المسمى باسم رسولك صلى الله عليه وآله حتى لا يظفر بشيء من الباطل إلا مزقه ويحق الحق ويحققه واجعله اللهم مفزعاً لمظلوم عبادك وناصراً لمن لا يجد له ناصراً غيرك ومجدداً لما عطل من أحكام كتابك ومشيداً لما ورد من أعلام دينك وسنن نبيك صلى الله عليه وآله واجعله اللهم ممن حصنته من بأس المعتدين اللهم وسر نبيك محمداً صلى الله عليه وآله برؤيته ومن تبعه على دعوته وارحم استكانتنا بعده ، اللهم اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الأمة بحضوره وعجل لنا ظهوره إنهم يرونه بعيداً ونراه قريباً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
والى روح زوج عمـــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

طه

مَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لِتَشْقَى

إِلَّا تَذْكِرَةً لِّمَن يَخْشَى

تَنزِيلًا مِّمَّنْ خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ وَالسَّمَاوَاتِ الْعُلَى

الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى

لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَمَا تَحْتَ الثَّرَى

وَإِن تَجْهَرْ بِالْقَوْلِ فَإِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ وَأَخْفَى

اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى

وَهَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَى

إِذْ رَأَى نَارًا فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى

فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِي يَا مُوسَى

إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى

وَأَنَا اخْتَرْتُكَ فَاسْتَمِعْ لِمَا يُوحَى

إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ لِذِكْرِي

إِنَّ السَّاعَةَ ءاَتِيَةٌ أَكَادُ أُخْفِيهَا لِتُجْزَى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا تَسْعَى

فَلاَ يَصُدَّنَّكَ عَنْهَا مَنْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِهَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَتَرْدَى

وَمَا تِلْكَ بِيَمِينِكَ يَا مُوسَى

قَالَ هِيَ عَصَايَ أَتَوَكَّأُ عَلَيْهَا وَأَهُشُّ بِهَا عَلَى غَنَمِي وَلِيَ فِيهَا مَآرِبُ أُخْرَى

قَالَ أَلْقِهَا يَا مُوسَى

فَأَلْقَاهَا فَإِذَا هِيَ حَيَّةٌ تَسْعَى

قَالَ خُذْهَا وَلَا تَخَفْ سَنُعِيدُهَا سِيرَتَهَا الْأُولَى

وَاضْمُمْ يَدَكَ إِلَى جَنَاحِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاء مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ آيَةً أُخْرَى

لِنُرِيَكَ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا الْكُبْرَى

اذْهَبْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى

قَالَ رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي

وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي

وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي

يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي

وَاجْعَل لِّي وَزِيرًا مِّنْ أَهْلِي

هَارُونَ أَخِي

اشْدُدْ بِهِ أَزْرِي

وَأَشْرِكْهُ فِي أَمْرِي

كَيْ نُسَبِّحَكَ كَثِيرًا

وَنَذْكُرَكَ كَثِيرًا

إِنَّكَ كُنتَ بِنَا بَصِيرًا

قَالَ قَدْ أُوتِيتَ سُؤْلَكَ يَا مُوسَى

وَلَقَدْ مَنَنَّا عَلَيْكَ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى

إِذْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّكَ مَا يُوحَى

أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِّي وَعَدُوٌّ لَّهُ وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِّنِّي وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى عَيْنِي

إِذْ تَمْشِي أُخْتُكَ فَتَقُولُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى مَن يَكْفُلُهُ فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَى أُمِّكَ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلَا تَحْزَنَ وَقَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا فَنَجَّيْنَاكَ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَفَتَنَّاكَ فُتُونًا فَلَبِثْتَ سِنِينَ فِي أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ ثُمَّ جِئْتَ عَلَى قَدَرٍ يَا مُوسَى

وَاصْطَنَعْتُكَ لِنَفْسِي

اذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَأَخُوكَ بِآيَاتِي وَلَا تَنِيَا فِي ذِكْرِي

اذْهَبَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى

فَقُولَا لَهُ قَوْلًا لَّيِّنًا لَّعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى

قَالَا رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا نَخَافُ أَن يَفْرُطَ عَلَيْنَا أَوْ أَن يَطْغَى

قَالَ لَا تَخَافَا إِنَّنِي مَعَكُمَا أَسْمَعُ وَأَرَى

فَأْتِيَاهُ فَقُولَا إِنَّا رَسُولَا رَبِّكَ فَأَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَا تُعَذِّبْهُمْ قَدْ جِئْنَاكَ بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكَ وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَى مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الْهُدَى

إِنَّا قَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْنَا أَنَّ الْعَذَابَ عَلَى مَن كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّى

قَالَ فَمَن رَّبُّكُمَا يَا مُوسَى

قَالَ رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى

قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى

قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى

الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ مَهْدًا وَسَلَكَ لَكُمْ فِيهَا سُبُلًا وَأَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِّن نَّبَاتٍ شَتَّى

كُلُوا وَارْعَوْا أَنْعَامَكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّأُوْلِي النُّهَى

مِنْهَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ وَفِيهَا نُعِيدُكُمْ وَمِنْهَا نُخْرِجُكُمْ تَارَةً أُخْرَى

وَلَقَدْ أَرَيْنَاهُ آيَاتِنَا كُلَّهَا فَكَذَّبَ وَأَبَى

قَالَ أَجِئْتَنَا لِتُخْرِجَنَا مِنْ أَرْضِنَا بِسِحْرِكَ يَا مُوسَى

فَلَنَأْتِيَنَّكَ بِسِحْرٍ مِّثْلِهِ فَاجْعَلْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَّا نُخْلِفُهُ نَحْنُ وَلَا أَنتَ مَكَانًا سُوًى

قَالَ مَوْعِدُكُمْ يَوْمُ الزِّينَةِ وَأَن يُحْشَرَ النَّاسُ ضُحًى

فَتَوَلَّى فِرْعَوْنُ فَجَمَعَ كَيْدَهُ ثُمَّ أَتَى

قَالَ لَهُم مُّوسَى وَيْلَكُمْ لَا تَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا فَيُسْحِتَكُمْ بِعَذَابٍ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنِ افْتَرَى

فَتَنَازَعُوا أَمْرَهُم بَيْنَهُمْ وَأَسَرُّوا النَّجْوَى

قَالُوا إِنْ هَذَانِ لَسَاحِرَانِ يُرِيدَانِ أَن يُخْرِجَاكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِكُم بِسِحْرِهِمَا وَيَذْهَبَا بِطَرِيقَتِكُمُ الْمُثْلَى

فَأَجْمِعُوا كَيْدَكُمْ ثُمَّ ائْتُوا صَفًّا وَقَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْيَوْمَ مَنِ اسْتَعْلَى

قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِمَّا أَن تُلْقِيَ وَإِمَّا أَن نَّكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ أَلْقَى

قَالَ بَلْ أَلْقُوا فَإِذَا حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيُّهُمْ يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ مِن سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا تَسْعَى

فَأَوْجَسَ فِي نَفْسِهِ خِيفَةً مُّوسَى

قُلْنَا لَا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْأَعْلَى

وَأَلْقِ مَا فِي يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُوا إِنَّمَا صَنَعُوا كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ وَلَا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَى

فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سُجَّدًا قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ هَارُونَ وَمُوسَى

قَالَ آمَنتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْرَ فَلَأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُم مِّنْ خِلَافٍ وَلَأُصَلِّبَنَّكُمْ فِي جُذُوعِ النَّخْلِ وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ أَيُّنَا أَشَدُّ عَذَابًا وَأَبْقَى

قَالُوا لَن نُّؤْثِرَكَ عَلَى مَا جَاءنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالَّذِي فَطَرَنَا فَاقْضِ مَا أَنتَ قَاضٍ إِنَّمَا تَقْضِي هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا

إِنَّا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّنَا لِيَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَمَا أَكْرَهْتَنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنَ السِّحْرِ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى

إِنَّهُ مَن يَأْتِ رَبَّهُ مُجْرِمًا فَإِنَّ لَهُ جَهَنَّمَ لَا يَمُوتُ فِيهَا وَلَا يَحْيى

وَمَنْ يَأْتِهِ مُؤْمِنًا قَدْ عَمِلَ الصَّالِحَاتِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الدَّرَجَاتُ الْعُلَى

جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاء مَن تَزَكَّى

وَلَقَدْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي فَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ طَرِيقًا فِي الْبَحْرِ يَبَسًا لَّا تَخَافُ دَرَكًا وَلَا تَخْشَى

فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ بِجُنُودِهِ فَغَشِيَهُم مِّنَ الْيَمِّ مَا غَشِيَهُمْ

وَأَضَلَّ فِرْعَوْنُ قَوْمَهُ وَمَا هَدَى

يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ أَنجَيْنَاكُم مِّنْ عَدُوِّكُمْ وَوَاعَدْنَاكُمْ جَانِبَ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنَ وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى

كُلُوا مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَلَا تَطْغَوْا فِيهِ فَيَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبِي وَمَن يَحْلِلْ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبِي فَقَدْ هَوَى

وَإِنِّي لَغَفَّارٌ لِّمَن تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا ثُمَّ اهْتَدَى

وَمَا أَعْجَلَكَ عَن قَوْمِكَ يَا مُوسَى

قَالَ هُمْ أُولَاء عَلَى أَثَرِي وَعَجِلْتُ إِلَيْكَ رَبِّ لِتَرْضَى

قَالَ فَإِنَّا قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِن بَعْدِكَ وَأَضَلَّهُمُ السَّامِرِيُّ

فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَمْ يَعِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ وَعْدًا حَسَنًا أَفَطَالَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْعَهْدُ أَمْ أَرَدتُّمْ أَن يَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ فَأَخْلَفْتُم مَّوْعِدِي

قَالُوا مَا أَخْلَفْنَا مَوْعِدَكَ بِمَلْكِنَا وَلَكِنَّا حُمِّلْنَا أَوْزَارًا مِّن زِينَةِ الْقَوْمِ فَقَذَفْنَاهَا فَكَذَلِكَ أَلْقَى السَّامِرِيُّ

فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا لَهُ خُوَارٌ فَقَالُوا هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى فَنَسِيَ

أَفَلَا يَرَوْنَ أَلَّا يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَوْلًا وَلَا يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا

وَلَقَدْ قَالَ لَهُمْ هَارُونُ مِن قَبْلُ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّمَا فُتِنتُم بِهِ وَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ الرَّحْمَنُ فَاتَّبِعُونِي وَأَطِيعُوا أَمْرِي

قَالُوا لَن نَّبْرَحَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفِينَ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْنَا مُوسَى

قَالَ يَا هَارُونُ مَا مَنَعَكَ إِذْ رَأَيْتَهُمْ ضَلُّوا

أَلَّا تَتَّبِعَنِ أَفَعَصَيْتَ أَمْرِي

قَالَ يَا ابْنَ أُمَّ لَا تَأْخُذْ بِلِحْيَتِي وَلَا بِرَأْسِي إِنِّي خَشِيتُ أَن تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَمْ تَرْقُبْ قَوْلِي

قَالَ فَمَا خَطْبُكَ يَا سَامِرِيُّ

قَالَ بَصُرْتُ بِمَا لَمْ يَبْصُرُوا بِهِ فَقَبَضْتُ قَبْضَةً مِّنْ أَثَرِ الرَّسُولِ فَنَبَذْتُهَا وَكَذَلِكَ سَوَّلَتْ لِي نَفْسِي

قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَن تَقُولَ لَا مِسَاسَ وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَّنْ تُخْلَفَهُ وَانظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا لَّنُحَرِّقَنَّهُ ثُمَّ لَنَنسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا

إِنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَسِعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا

كَذَلِكَ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنبَاء مَا قَدْ سَبَقَ وَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ مِن لَّدُنَّا ذِكْرًا

مَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ يَحْمِلُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وِزْرًا

خَالِدِينَ فِيهِ وَسَاء لَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ حِمْلًا

يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ وَنَحْشُرُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ يَوْمَئِذٍ زُرْقًا

يَتَخَافَتُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ إِلَّا عَشْرًا

نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ إِذْ يَقُولُ أَمْثَلُهُمْ طَرِيقَةً إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ إِلَّا يَوْمًا

وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْجِبَالِ فَقُلْ يَنسِفُهَا رَبِّي نَسْفًا

فَيَذَرُهَا قَاعًا صَفْصَفًا

لَا تَرَى فِيهَا عِوَجًا وَلَا أَمْتًا

يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَّبِعُونَ الدَّاعِيَ لَا عِوَجَ لَهُ وَخَشَعَت الْأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ فَلَا تَسْمَعُ إِلَّا هَمْسًا

يَوْمَئِذٍ لَّا تَنفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ وَرَضِيَ لَهُ قَوْلًا

يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِهِ عِلْمًا

وَعَنَتِ الْوُجُوهُ لِلْحَيِّ الْقَيُّومِ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ حَمَلَ ظُلْمًا

وَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَا يَخَافُ ظُلْمًا وَلَا هَضْمًا

وَكَذَلِكَ أَنزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا وَصَرَّفْنَا فِيهِ مِنَ الْوَعِيدِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ أَوْ يُحْدِثُ لَهُمْ ذِكْرًا

فَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ الْمَلِكُ الْحَقُّ وَلَا تَعْجَلْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يُقْضَى إِلَيْكَ وَحْيُهُ وَقُل رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا

وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِن قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْمًا

وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى

فَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ إِنَّ هَذَا عَدُوٌّ لَّكَ وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلَا يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَا مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَى

إِنَّ لَكَ أَلَّا تَجُوعَ فِيهَا وَلَا تَعْرَى

وَأَنَّكَ لَا تَظْمَأُ فِيهَا وَلَا تَضْحَى

فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَانُ قَالَ يَا آدَمُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لَّا يَبْلَى

فَأَكَلَا مِنْهَا فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى

ثُمَّ اجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى

قَالَ اهْبِطَا مِنْهَا جَمِيعًا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُم مِّنِّي هُدًى فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلَا يَضِلُّ وَلَا يَشْقَى

وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى

قَالَ رَبِّ لِمَ حَشَرْتَنِي أَعْمَى وَقَدْ كُنتُ بَصِيرًا

قَالَ كَذَلِكَ أَتَتْكَ آيَاتُنَا فَنَسِيتَهَا وَكَذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ تُنسَى

وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي مَنْ أَسْرَفَ وَلَمْ يُؤْمِن بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِ وَلَعَذَابُ الْآخِرَةِ أَشَدُّ وَأَبْقَى

أَفَلَمْ يَهْدِ لَهُمْ كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّنَ الْقُرُونِ يَمْشُونَ فِي مَسَاكِنِهِمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّأُوْلِي النُّهَى

وَلَوْلَا كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِن رَّبِّكَ لَكَانَ لِزَامًا وَأَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى

فَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ قَبْلَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ وَقَبْلَ غُرُوبِهَا وَمِنْ آنَاء اللَّيْلِ فَسَبِّحْ وَأَطْرَافَ النَّهَارِ لَعَلَّكَ تَرْضَى

وَلَا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِّنْهُمْ زَهْرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنيَا لِنَفْتِنَهُمْ فِيهِ وَرِزْقُ رَبِّكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى

وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بِالصَّلَاةِ وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا لَا نَسْأَلُكَ رِزْقًا نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكَ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلتَّقْوَى

وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا يَأْتِينَا بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّهِ أَوَلَمْ تَأْتِهِم بَيِّنَةُ مَا فِي الصُّحُفِ الْأُولَى

وَلَوْ أَنَّا أَهْلَكْنَاهُم بِعَذَابٍ مِّن قَبْلِهِ لَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا لَوْلَا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولًا فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ مِن قَبْلِ أَن نَّذِلَّ وَنَخْزَى

قُلْ كُلٌّ مُّتَرَبِّصٌ فَتَرَبَّصُوا فَسَتَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ أَصْحَابُ الصِّرَاطِ السَّوِيِّ وَمَنِ اهْتَدَى


اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
والى روح زوج عمـــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*دعاء الندبة

   و هو من الأدعية العظيمة التي تعد من ضمن أعمال سرداب صاحب الزمان عجل الله عالى فرجه الشريف 

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
والى روح زوج عمـــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*دعاء العهد 

اللهم رب النور العظيم ورب الكرسي الرفيع ورب البحر المسجور ومنزل التوراة والإنجيل والزبور ورب الظل والحرور ومنزل القرآن العظيم ورب الملائكة المقربين والأنبياء والمرسلين ، اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الكريم وبنور وجهك المنير وملكك القديم يا حي يا قيوم أسألك باسمك الذي أشرقت به السماوات والأرضون وباسمك الذي يصلح به الأولون والآخرون يا حياً قبل كل حي ويا حياً بعد كل حي ويا حياً حين لا حي يا محيي الموتى ومميت الأحياء يا حي لا إله إلا أنت ، اللهم بلغ مولانا الإمام الهادي المهدي القائم بأمرك صلوات الله عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها سهلها وجبلها وبرها وبحرها وعني وعن والدي من الصلوات زنة عرش الله ومداد كلماته وما أحصاه علمه وأحاط به كتابه ، اللهم إني أجدد له في صبيحة يومي هذا وما عشت من أيامي عهداً وعقداً وبيعةً له في عنقي لا أحول عنها ولا أزول أبدا ، اللهم اجعلني من أنصاره وأعوانه والذابين عنه والمسارعين إليه في قضاء حوائجه والممتثلين لأوامره والمحامين عنه والسابقين إلى إرادته والمستشهدين بين يديه ، اللهم إن حال بيني وبينه الموت الذي جعلته على عبادك حتماً مقضياً فأخرجني من قبري مؤتزراً كفني شاهراً سيفي مجرداً قناتي ملبياً دعوة الداعي في الحاضر والبادي ، اللهم أرني الطلعة الرشيدة والغرة الحميدة واكحل ناظري بنظرة مني إليه وعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه وأوسع منهجه واسلك بي محجته وأنفذ أمره واشدد أزره واعمر اللهم به بلادك وأحي به عبادك فإنك قلت وقولك الحق ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس فأظهر اللهم لنا وليك وابن بنت نبيك المسمى باسم رسولك صلى الله عليه وآله حتى لا يظفر بشيء من الباطل إلا مزقه ويحق الحق ويحققه واجعله اللهم مفزعاً لمظلوم عبادك وناصراً لمن لا يجد له ناصراً غيرك ومجدداً لما عطل من أحكام كتابك ومشيداً لما ورد من أعلام دينك وسنن نبيك صلى الله عليه وآله واجعله اللهم ممن حصنته من بأس المعتدين اللهم وسر نبيك محمداً صلى الله عليه وآله برؤيته ومن تبعه على دعوته وارحم استكانتنا بعده ، اللهم اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الأمة بحضوره وعجل لنا ظهوره إنهم يرونه بعيداً ونراه قريباً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
والى روح زوج عمـــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

طه

مَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لِتَشْقَى

إِلَّا تَذْكِرَةً لِّمَن يَخْشَى

تَنزِيلًا مِّمَّنْ خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ وَالسَّمَاوَاتِ الْعُلَى

الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى

لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَمَا تَحْتَ الثَّرَى

وَإِن تَجْهَرْ بِالْقَوْلِ فَإِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ وَأَخْفَى

اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى

وَهَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَى

إِذْ رَأَى نَارًا فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى

فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِي يَا مُوسَى

إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى

وَأَنَا اخْتَرْتُكَ فَاسْتَمِعْ لِمَا يُوحَى

إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ لِذِكْرِي

إِنَّ السَّاعَةَ ءاَتِيَةٌ أَكَادُ أُخْفِيهَا لِتُجْزَى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا تَسْعَى

فَلاَ يَصُدَّنَّكَ عَنْهَا مَنْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِهَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَتَرْدَى

وَمَا تِلْكَ بِيَمِينِكَ يَا مُوسَى

قَالَ هِيَ عَصَايَ أَتَوَكَّأُ عَلَيْهَا وَأَهُشُّ بِهَا عَلَى غَنَمِي وَلِيَ فِيهَا مَآرِبُ أُخْرَى

قَالَ أَلْقِهَا يَا مُوسَى

فَأَلْقَاهَا فَإِذَا هِيَ حَيَّةٌ تَسْعَى

قَالَ خُذْهَا وَلَا تَخَفْ سَنُعِيدُهَا سِيرَتَهَا الْأُولَى

وَاضْمُمْ يَدَكَ إِلَى جَنَاحِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاء مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ آيَةً أُخْرَى

لِنُرِيَكَ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا الْكُبْرَى

اذْهَبْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى

قَالَ رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي

وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي

وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي

يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي

وَاجْعَل لِّي وَزِيرًا مِّنْ أَهْلِي

هَارُونَ أَخِي

اشْدُدْ بِهِ أَزْرِي

وَأَشْرِكْهُ فِي أَمْرِي

كَيْ نُسَبِّحَكَ كَثِيرًا

وَنَذْكُرَكَ كَثِيرًا

إِنَّكَ كُنتَ بِنَا بَصِيرًا

قَالَ قَدْ أُوتِيتَ سُؤْلَكَ يَا مُوسَى

وَلَقَدْ مَنَنَّا عَلَيْكَ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى

إِذْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّكَ مَا يُوحَى

أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِّي وَعَدُوٌّ لَّهُ وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِّنِّي وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى عَيْنِي

إِذْ تَمْشِي أُخْتُكَ فَتَقُولُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى مَن يَكْفُلُهُ فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَى أُمِّكَ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلَا تَحْزَنَ وَقَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا فَنَجَّيْنَاكَ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَفَتَنَّاكَ فُتُونًا فَلَبِثْتَ سِنِينَ فِي أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ ثُمَّ جِئْتَ عَلَى قَدَرٍ يَا مُوسَى

وَاصْطَنَعْتُكَ لِنَفْسِي

اذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَأَخُوكَ بِآيَاتِي وَلَا تَنِيَا فِي ذِكْرِي

اذْهَبَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى

فَقُولَا لَهُ قَوْلًا لَّيِّنًا لَّعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى

قَالَا رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا نَخَافُ أَن يَفْرُطَ عَلَيْنَا أَوْ أَن يَطْغَى

قَالَ لَا تَخَافَا إِنَّنِي مَعَكُمَا أَسْمَعُ وَأَرَى

فَأْتِيَاهُ فَقُولَا إِنَّا رَسُولَا رَبِّكَ فَأَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَا تُعَذِّبْهُمْ قَدْ جِئْنَاكَ بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكَ وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَى مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الْهُدَى

إِنَّا قَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْنَا أَنَّ الْعَذَابَ عَلَى مَن كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّى

قَالَ فَمَن رَّبُّكُمَا يَا مُوسَى

قَالَ رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى

قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى

قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى

الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ مَهْدًا وَسَلَكَ لَكُمْ فِيهَا سُبُلًا وَأَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِّن نَّبَاتٍ شَتَّى

كُلُوا وَارْعَوْا أَنْعَامَكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّأُوْلِي النُّهَى

مِنْهَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ وَفِيهَا نُعِيدُكُمْ وَمِنْهَا نُخْرِجُكُمْ تَارَةً أُخْرَى

وَلَقَدْ أَرَيْنَاهُ آيَاتِنَا كُلَّهَا فَكَذَّبَ وَأَبَى

قَالَ أَجِئْتَنَا لِتُخْرِجَنَا مِنْ أَرْضِنَا بِسِحْرِكَ يَا مُوسَى

فَلَنَأْتِيَنَّكَ بِسِحْرٍ مِّثْلِهِ فَاجْعَلْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَّا نُخْلِفُهُ نَحْنُ وَلَا أَنتَ مَكَانًا سُوًى

قَالَ مَوْعِدُكُمْ يَوْمُ الزِّينَةِ وَأَن يُحْشَرَ النَّاسُ ضُحًى

فَتَوَلَّى فِرْعَوْنُ فَجَمَعَ كَيْدَهُ ثُمَّ أَتَى

قَالَ لَهُم مُّوسَى وَيْلَكُمْ لَا تَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا فَيُسْحِتَكُمْ بِعَذَابٍ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنِ افْتَرَى

فَتَنَازَعُوا أَمْرَهُم بَيْنَهُمْ وَأَسَرُّوا النَّجْوَى

قَالُوا إِنْ هَذَانِ لَسَاحِرَانِ يُرِيدَانِ أَن يُخْرِجَاكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِكُم بِسِحْرِهِمَا وَيَذْهَبَا بِطَرِيقَتِكُمُ الْمُثْلَى

فَأَجْمِعُوا كَيْدَكُمْ ثُمَّ ائْتُوا صَفًّا وَقَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْيَوْمَ مَنِ اسْتَعْلَى

قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِمَّا أَن تُلْقِيَ وَإِمَّا أَن نَّكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ أَلْقَى

قَالَ بَلْ أَلْقُوا فَإِذَا حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيُّهُمْ يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ مِن سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا تَسْعَى

فَأَوْجَسَ فِي نَفْسِهِ خِيفَةً مُّوسَى

قُلْنَا لَا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْأَعْلَى

وَأَلْقِ مَا فِي يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُوا إِنَّمَا صَنَعُوا كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ وَلَا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَى

فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سُجَّدًا قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ هَارُونَ وَمُوسَى

قَالَ آمَنتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْرَ فَلَأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُم مِّنْ خِلَافٍ وَلَأُصَلِّبَنَّكُمْ فِي جُذُوعِ النَّخْلِ وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ أَيُّنَا أَشَدُّ عَذَابًا وَأَبْقَى

قَالُوا لَن نُّؤْثِرَكَ عَلَى مَا جَاءنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالَّذِي فَطَرَنَا فَاقْضِ مَا أَنتَ قَاضٍ إِنَّمَا تَقْضِي هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا

إِنَّا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّنَا لِيَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَمَا أَكْرَهْتَنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنَ السِّحْرِ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى

إِنَّهُ مَن يَأْتِ رَبَّهُ مُجْرِمًا فَإِنَّ لَهُ جَهَنَّمَ لَا يَمُوتُ فِيهَا وَلَا يَحْيى

وَمَنْ يَأْتِهِ مُؤْمِنًا قَدْ عَمِلَ الصَّالِحَاتِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الدَّرَجَاتُ الْعُلَى

جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاء مَن تَزَكَّى

وَلَقَدْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي فَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ طَرِيقًا فِي الْبَحْرِ يَبَسًا لَّا تَخَافُ دَرَكًا وَلَا تَخْشَى

فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ بِجُنُودِهِ فَغَشِيَهُم مِّنَ الْيَمِّ مَا غَشِيَهُمْ

وَأَضَلَّ فِرْعَوْنُ قَوْمَهُ وَمَا هَدَى

يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ أَنجَيْنَاكُم مِّنْ عَدُوِّكُمْ وَوَاعَدْنَاكُمْ جَانِبَ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنَ وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى

كُلُوا مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَلَا تَطْغَوْا فِيهِ فَيَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبِي وَمَن يَحْلِلْ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبِي فَقَدْ هَوَى

وَإِنِّي لَغَفَّارٌ لِّمَن تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا ثُمَّ اهْتَدَى

وَمَا أَعْجَلَكَ عَن قَوْمِكَ يَا مُوسَى

قَالَ هُمْ أُولَاء عَلَى أَثَرِي وَعَجِلْتُ إِلَيْكَ رَبِّ لِتَرْضَى

قَالَ فَإِنَّا قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِن بَعْدِكَ وَأَضَلَّهُمُ السَّامِرِيُّ

فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَمْ يَعِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ وَعْدًا حَسَنًا أَفَطَالَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْعَهْدُ أَمْ أَرَدتُّمْ أَن يَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ فَأَخْلَفْتُم مَّوْعِدِي

قَالُوا مَا أَخْلَفْنَا مَوْعِدَكَ بِمَلْكِنَا وَلَكِنَّا حُمِّلْنَا أَوْزَارًا مِّن زِينَةِ الْقَوْمِ فَقَذَفْنَاهَا فَكَذَلِكَ أَلْقَى السَّامِرِيُّ

فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا لَهُ خُوَارٌ فَقَالُوا هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى فَنَسِيَ

أَفَلَا يَرَوْنَ أَلَّا يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَوْلًا وَلَا يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا

وَلَقَدْ قَالَ لَهُمْ هَارُونُ مِن قَبْلُ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّمَا فُتِنتُم بِهِ وَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ الرَّحْمَنُ فَاتَّبِعُونِي وَأَطِيعُوا أَمْرِي

قَالُوا لَن نَّبْرَحَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفِينَ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْنَا مُوسَى

قَالَ يَا هَارُونُ مَا مَنَعَكَ إِذْ رَأَيْتَهُمْ ضَلُّوا

أَلَّا تَتَّبِعَنِ أَفَعَصَيْتَ أَمْرِي

قَالَ يَا ابْنَ أُمَّ لَا تَأْخُذْ بِلِحْيَتِي وَلَا بِرَأْسِي إِنِّي خَشِيتُ أَن تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَمْ تَرْقُبْ قَوْلِي

قَالَ فَمَا خَطْبُكَ يَا سَامِرِيُّ

قَالَ بَصُرْتُ بِمَا لَمْ يَبْصُرُوا بِهِ فَقَبَضْتُ قَبْضَةً مِّنْ أَثَرِ الرَّسُولِ فَنَبَذْتُهَا وَكَذَلِكَ سَوَّلَتْ لِي نَفْسِي

قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَن تَقُولَ لَا مِسَاسَ وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَّنْ تُخْلَفَهُ وَانظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا لَّنُحَرِّقَنَّهُ ثُمَّ لَنَنسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا

إِنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَسِعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا

كَذَلِكَ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنبَاء مَا قَدْ سَبَقَ وَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ مِن لَّدُنَّا ذِكْرًا

مَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ يَحْمِلُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وِزْرًا

خَالِدِينَ فِيهِ وَسَاء لَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ حِمْلًا

يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ وَنَحْشُرُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ يَوْمَئِذٍ زُرْقًا

يَتَخَافَتُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ إِلَّا عَشْرًا

نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ إِذْ يَقُولُ أَمْثَلُهُمْ طَرِيقَةً إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ إِلَّا يَوْمًا

وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْجِبَالِ فَقُلْ يَنسِفُهَا رَبِّي نَسْفًا

فَيَذَرُهَا قَاعًا صَفْصَفًا

لَا تَرَى فِيهَا عِوَجًا وَلَا أَمْتًا

يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَّبِعُونَ الدَّاعِيَ لَا عِوَجَ لَهُ وَخَشَعَت الْأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ فَلَا تَسْمَعُ إِلَّا هَمْسًا

يَوْمَئِذٍ لَّا تَنفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ وَرَضِيَ لَهُ قَوْلًا

يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِهِ عِلْمًا

وَعَنَتِ الْوُجُوهُ لِلْحَيِّ الْقَيُّومِ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ حَمَلَ ظُلْمًا

وَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَا يَخَافُ ظُلْمًا وَلَا هَضْمًا

وَكَذَلِكَ أَنزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا وَصَرَّفْنَا فِيهِ مِنَ الْوَعِيدِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ أَوْ يُحْدِثُ لَهُمْ ذِكْرًا

فَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ الْمَلِكُ الْحَقُّ وَلَا تَعْجَلْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يُقْضَى إِلَيْكَ وَحْيُهُ وَقُل رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا

وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِن قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْمًا

وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى

فَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ إِنَّ هَذَا عَدُوٌّ لَّكَ وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلَا يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَا مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَى

إِنَّ لَكَ أَلَّا تَجُوعَ فِيهَا وَلَا تَعْرَى

وَأَنَّكَ لَا تَظْمَأُ فِيهَا وَلَا تَضْحَى

فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَانُ قَالَ يَا آدَمُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لَّا يَبْلَى

فَأَكَلَا مِنْهَا فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى

ثُمَّ اجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى

قَالَ اهْبِطَا مِنْهَا جَمِيعًا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُم مِّنِّي هُدًى فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلَا يَضِلُّ وَلَا يَشْقَى

وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى

قَالَ رَبِّ لِمَ حَشَرْتَنِي أَعْمَى وَقَدْ كُنتُ بَصِيرًا

قَالَ كَذَلِكَ أَتَتْكَ آيَاتُنَا فَنَسِيتَهَا وَكَذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ تُنسَى

وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي مَنْ أَسْرَفَ وَلَمْ يُؤْمِن بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِ وَلَعَذَابُ الْآخِرَةِ أَشَدُّ وَأَبْقَى

أَفَلَمْ يَهْدِ لَهُمْ كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّنَ الْقُرُونِ يَمْشُونَ فِي مَسَاكِنِهِمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّأُوْلِي النُّهَى

وَلَوْلَا كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِن رَّبِّكَ لَكَانَ لِزَامًا وَأَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى

فَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ قَبْلَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ وَقَبْلَ غُرُوبِهَا وَمِنْ آنَاء اللَّيْلِ فَسَبِّحْ وَأَطْرَافَ النَّهَارِ لَعَلَّكَ تَرْضَى

وَلَا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِّنْهُمْ زَهْرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنيَا لِنَفْتِنَهُمْ فِيهِ وَرِزْقُ رَبِّكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى

وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بِالصَّلَاةِ وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا لَا نَسْأَلُكَ رِزْقًا نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكَ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلتَّقْوَى

وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا يَأْتِينَا بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّهِ أَوَلَمْ تَأْتِهِم بَيِّنَةُ مَا فِي الصُّحُفِ الْأُولَى

وَلَوْ أَنَّا أَهْلَكْنَاهُم بِعَذَابٍ مِّن قَبْلِهِ لَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا لَوْلَا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولًا فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ مِن قَبْلِ أَن نَّذِلَّ وَنَخْزَى

قُلْ كُلٌّ مُّتَرَبِّصٌ فَتَرَبَّصُوا فَسَتَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ أَصْحَابُ الصِّرَاطِ السَّوِيِّ وَمَنِ اهْتَدَى


اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
والى روح زوج عمـــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
دعاء الندبة

و هو من الأدعية العظيمة التي تعد من ضمن أعمال سرداب صاحب الزمان عجل الله عالى فرجه الشريف 

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
والى روح زوج عمـــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (1) الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2)الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
(3)مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4)إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5)
اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7)*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*دعاء العهد 

اللهم رب النور العظيم ورب الكرسي الرفيع ورب البحر المسجور ومنزل التوراة والإنجيل والزبور ورب الظل والحرور ومنزل القرآن العظيم ورب الملائكة المقربين والأنبياء والمرسلين ، اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الكريم وبنور وجهك المنير وملكك القديم يا حي يا قيوم أسألك باسمك الذي أشرقت به السماوات والأرضون وباسمك الذي يصلح به الأولون والآخرون يا حياً قبل كل حي ويا حياً بعد كل حي ويا حياً حين لا حي يا محيي الموتى ومميت الأحياء يا حي لا إله إلا أنت ، اللهم بلغ مولانا الإمام الهادي المهدي القائم بأمرك صلوات الله عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها سهلها وجبلها وبرها وبحرها وعني وعن والدي من الصلوات زنة عرش الله ومداد كلماته وما أحصاه علمه وأحاط به كتابه ، اللهم إني أجدد له في صبيحة يومي هذا وما عشت من أيامي عهداً وعقداً وبيعةً له في عنقي لا أحول عنها ولا أزول أبدا ، اللهم اجعلني من أنصاره وأعوانه والذابين عنه والمسارعين إليه في قضاء حوائجه والممتثلين لأوامره والمحامين عنه والسابقين إلى إرادته والمستشهدين بين يديه ، اللهم إن حال بيني وبينه الموت الذي جعلته على عبادك حتماً مقضياً فأخرجني من قبري مؤتزراً كفني شاهراً سيفي مجرداً قناتي ملبياً دعوة الداعي في الحاضر والبادي ، اللهم أرني الطلعة الرشيدة والغرة الحميدة واكحل ناظري بنظرة مني إليه وعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه وأوسع منهجه واسلك بي محجته وأنفذ أمره واشدد أزره واعمر اللهم به بلادك وأحي به عبادك فإنك قلت وقولك الحق ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس فأظهر اللهم لنا وليك وابن بنت نبيك المسمى باسم رسولك صلى الله عليه وآله حتى لا يظفر بشيء من الباطل إلا مزقه ويحق الحق ويحققه واجعله اللهم مفزعاً لمظلوم عبادك وناصراً لمن لا يجد له ناصراً غيرك ومجدداً لما عطل من أحكام كتابك ومشيداً لما ورد من أعلام دينك وسنن نبيك صلى الله عليه وآله واجعله اللهم ممن حصنته من بأس المعتدين اللهم وسر نبيك محمداً صلى الله عليه وآله برؤيته ومن تبعه على دعوته وارحم استكانتنا بعده ، اللهم اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الأمة بحضوره وعجل لنا ظهوره إنهم يرونه بعيداً ونراه قريباً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
والى روح زوج عمـــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*دعاء العهد 

اللهم رب النور العظيم ورب الكرسي الرفيع ورب البحر المسجور ومنزل التوراة والإنجيل والزبور ورب الظل والحرور ومنزل القرآن العظيم ورب الملائكة المقربين والأنبياء والمرسلين ، اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الكريم وبنور وجهك المنير وملكك القديم يا حي يا قيوم أسألك باسمك الذي أشرقت به السماوات والأرضون وباسمك الذي يصلح به الأولون والآخرون يا حياً قبل كل حي ويا حياً بعد كل حي ويا حياً حين لا حي يا محيي الموتى ومميت الأحياء يا حي لا إله إلا أنت ، اللهم بلغ مولانا الإمام الهادي المهدي القائم بأمرك صلوات الله عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها سهلها وجبلها وبرها وبحرها وعني وعن والدي من الصلوات زنة عرش الله ومداد كلماته وما أحصاه علمه وأحاط به كتابه ، اللهم إني أجدد له في صبيحة يومي هذا وما عشت من أيامي عهداً وعقداً وبيعةً له في عنقي لا أحول عنها ولا أزول أبدا ، اللهم اجعلني من أنصاره وأعوانه والذابين عنه والمسارعين إليه في قضاء حوائجه والممتثلين لأوامره والمحامين عنه والسابقين إلى إرادته والمستشهدين بين يديه ، اللهم إن حال بيني وبينه الموت الذي جعلته على عبادك حتماً مقضياً فأخرجني من قبري مؤتزراً كفني شاهراً سيفي مجرداً قناتي ملبياً دعوة الداعي في الحاضر والبادي ، اللهم أرني الطلعة الرشيدة والغرة الحميدة واكحل ناظري بنظرة مني إليه وعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه وأوسع منهجه واسلك بي محجته وأنفذ أمره واشدد أزره واعمر اللهم به بلادك وأحي به عبادك فإنك قلت وقولك الحق ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس فأظهر اللهم لنا وليك وابن بنت نبيك المسمى باسم رسولك صلى الله عليه وآله حتى لا يظفر بشيء من الباطل إلا مزقه ويحق الحق ويحققه واجعله اللهم مفزعاً لمظلوم عبادك وناصراً لمن لا يجد له ناصراً غيرك ومجدداً لما عطل من أحكام كتابك ومشيداً لما ورد من أعلام دينك وسنن نبيك صلى الله عليه وآله واجعله اللهم ممن حصنته من بأس المعتدين اللهم وسر نبيك محمداً صلى الله عليه وآله برؤيته ومن تبعه على دعوته وارحم استكانتنا بعده ، اللهم اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الأمة بحضوره وعجل لنا ظهوره إنهم يرونه بعيداً ونراه قريباً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
والى روح زوج عمـــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

طه

مَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لِتَشْقَى

إِلَّا تَذْكِرَةً لِّمَن يَخْشَى

تَنزِيلًا مِّمَّنْ خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ وَالسَّمَاوَاتِ الْعُلَى

الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى

لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَمَا تَحْتَ الثَّرَى

وَإِن تَجْهَرْ بِالْقَوْلِ فَإِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ وَأَخْفَى

اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى

وَهَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَى

إِذْ رَأَى نَارًا فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى

فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِي يَا مُوسَى

إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى

وَأَنَا اخْتَرْتُكَ فَاسْتَمِعْ لِمَا يُوحَى

إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ لِذِكْرِي

إِنَّ السَّاعَةَ ءاَتِيَةٌ أَكَادُ أُخْفِيهَا لِتُجْزَى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا تَسْعَى

فَلاَ يَصُدَّنَّكَ عَنْهَا مَنْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِهَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَتَرْدَى

وَمَا تِلْكَ بِيَمِينِكَ يَا مُوسَى

قَالَ هِيَ عَصَايَ أَتَوَكَّأُ عَلَيْهَا وَأَهُشُّ بِهَا عَلَى غَنَمِي وَلِيَ فِيهَا مَآرِبُ أُخْرَى

قَالَ أَلْقِهَا يَا مُوسَى

فَأَلْقَاهَا فَإِذَا هِيَ حَيَّةٌ تَسْعَى

قَالَ خُذْهَا وَلَا تَخَفْ سَنُعِيدُهَا سِيرَتَهَا الْأُولَى

وَاضْمُمْ يَدَكَ إِلَى جَنَاحِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاء مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ آيَةً أُخْرَى

لِنُرِيَكَ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا الْكُبْرَى

اذْهَبْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى

قَالَ رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي

وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي

وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي

يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي

وَاجْعَل لِّي وَزِيرًا مِّنْ أَهْلِي

هَارُونَ أَخِي

اشْدُدْ بِهِ أَزْرِي

وَأَشْرِكْهُ فِي أَمْرِي

كَيْ نُسَبِّحَكَ كَثِيرًا

وَنَذْكُرَكَ كَثِيرًا

إِنَّكَ كُنتَ بِنَا بَصِيرًا

قَالَ قَدْ أُوتِيتَ سُؤْلَكَ يَا مُوسَى

وَلَقَدْ مَنَنَّا عَلَيْكَ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى

إِذْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّكَ مَا يُوحَى

أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِّي وَعَدُوٌّ لَّهُ وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِّنِّي وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى عَيْنِي

إِذْ تَمْشِي أُخْتُكَ فَتَقُولُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى مَن يَكْفُلُهُ فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَى أُمِّكَ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلَا تَحْزَنَ وَقَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا فَنَجَّيْنَاكَ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَفَتَنَّاكَ فُتُونًا فَلَبِثْتَ سِنِينَ فِي أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ ثُمَّ جِئْتَ عَلَى قَدَرٍ يَا مُوسَى

وَاصْطَنَعْتُكَ لِنَفْسِي

اذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَأَخُوكَ بِآيَاتِي وَلَا تَنِيَا فِي ذِكْرِي

اذْهَبَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى

فَقُولَا لَهُ قَوْلًا لَّيِّنًا لَّعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى

قَالَا رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا نَخَافُ أَن يَفْرُطَ عَلَيْنَا أَوْ أَن يَطْغَى

قَالَ لَا تَخَافَا إِنَّنِي مَعَكُمَا أَسْمَعُ وَأَرَى

فَأْتِيَاهُ فَقُولَا إِنَّا رَسُولَا رَبِّكَ فَأَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَا تُعَذِّبْهُمْ قَدْ جِئْنَاكَ بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكَ وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَى مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الْهُدَى

إِنَّا قَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْنَا أَنَّ الْعَذَابَ عَلَى مَن كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّى

قَالَ فَمَن رَّبُّكُمَا يَا مُوسَى

قَالَ رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى

قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى

قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى

الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ مَهْدًا وَسَلَكَ لَكُمْ فِيهَا سُبُلًا وَأَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِّن نَّبَاتٍ شَتَّى

كُلُوا وَارْعَوْا أَنْعَامَكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّأُوْلِي النُّهَى

مِنْهَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ وَفِيهَا نُعِيدُكُمْ وَمِنْهَا نُخْرِجُكُمْ تَارَةً أُخْرَى

وَلَقَدْ أَرَيْنَاهُ آيَاتِنَا كُلَّهَا فَكَذَّبَ وَأَبَى

قَالَ أَجِئْتَنَا لِتُخْرِجَنَا مِنْ أَرْضِنَا بِسِحْرِكَ يَا مُوسَى

فَلَنَأْتِيَنَّكَ بِسِحْرٍ مِّثْلِهِ فَاجْعَلْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَّا نُخْلِفُهُ نَحْنُ وَلَا أَنتَ مَكَانًا سُوًى

قَالَ مَوْعِدُكُمْ يَوْمُ الزِّينَةِ وَأَن يُحْشَرَ النَّاسُ ضُحًى

فَتَوَلَّى فِرْعَوْنُ فَجَمَعَ كَيْدَهُ ثُمَّ أَتَى

قَالَ لَهُم مُّوسَى وَيْلَكُمْ لَا تَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا فَيُسْحِتَكُمْ بِعَذَابٍ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنِ افْتَرَى

فَتَنَازَعُوا أَمْرَهُم بَيْنَهُمْ وَأَسَرُّوا النَّجْوَى

قَالُوا إِنْ هَذَانِ لَسَاحِرَانِ يُرِيدَانِ أَن يُخْرِجَاكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِكُم بِسِحْرِهِمَا وَيَذْهَبَا بِطَرِيقَتِكُمُ الْمُثْلَى

فَأَجْمِعُوا كَيْدَكُمْ ثُمَّ ائْتُوا صَفًّا وَقَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْيَوْمَ مَنِ اسْتَعْلَى

قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِمَّا أَن تُلْقِيَ وَإِمَّا أَن نَّكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ أَلْقَى

قَالَ بَلْ أَلْقُوا فَإِذَا حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيُّهُمْ يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ مِن سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا تَسْعَى

فَأَوْجَسَ فِي نَفْسِهِ خِيفَةً مُّوسَى

قُلْنَا لَا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْأَعْلَى

وَأَلْقِ مَا فِي يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُوا إِنَّمَا صَنَعُوا كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ وَلَا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَى

فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سُجَّدًا قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ هَارُونَ وَمُوسَى

قَالَ آمَنتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْرَ فَلَأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُم مِّنْ خِلَافٍ وَلَأُصَلِّبَنَّكُمْ فِي جُذُوعِ النَّخْلِ وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ أَيُّنَا أَشَدُّ عَذَابًا وَأَبْقَى

قَالُوا لَن نُّؤْثِرَكَ عَلَى مَا جَاءنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالَّذِي فَطَرَنَا فَاقْضِ مَا أَنتَ قَاضٍ إِنَّمَا تَقْضِي هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا

إِنَّا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّنَا لِيَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَمَا أَكْرَهْتَنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنَ السِّحْرِ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى

إِنَّهُ مَن يَأْتِ رَبَّهُ مُجْرِمًا فَإِنَّ لَهُ جَهَنَّمَ لَا يَمُوتُ فِيهَا وَلَا يَحْيى

وَمَنْ يَأْتِهِ مُؤْمِنًا قَدْ عَمِلَ الصَّالِحَاتِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الدَّرَجَاتُ الْعُلَى

جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاء مَن تَزَكَّى

وَلَقَدْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي فَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ طَرِيقًا فِي الْبَحْرِ يَبَسًا لَّا تَخَافُ دَرَكًا وَلَا تَخْشَى

فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ بِجُنُودِهِ فَغَشِيَهُم مِّنَ الْيَمِّ مَا غَشِيَهُمْ

وَأَضَلَّ فِرْعَوْنُ قَوْمَهُ وَمَا هَدَى

يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ أَنجَيْنَاكُم مِّنْ عَدُوِّكُمْ وَوَاعَدْنَاكُمْ جَانِبَ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنَ وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى

كُلُوا مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَلَا تَطْغَوْا فِيهِ فَيَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبِي وَمَن يَحْلِلْ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبِي فَقَدْ هَوَى

وَإِنِّي لَغَفَّارٌ لِّمَن تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا ثُمَّ اهْتَدَى

وَمَا أَعْجَلَكَ عَن قَوْمِكَ يَا مُوسَى

قَالَ هُمْ أُولَاء عَلَى أَثَرِي وَعَجِلْتُ إِلَيْكَ رَبِّ لِتَرْضَى

قَالَ فَإِنَّا قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِن بَعْدِكَ وَأَضَلَّهُمُ السَّامِرِيُّ

فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَمْ يَعِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ وَعْدًا حَسَنًا أَفَطَالَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْعَهْدُ أَمْ أَرَدتُّمْ أَن يَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ فَأَخْلَفْتُم مَّوْعِدِي

قَالُوا مَا أَخْلَفْنَا مَوْعِدَكَ بِمَلْكِنَا وَلَكِنَّا حُمِّلْنَا أَوْزَارًا مِّن زِينَةِ الْقَوْمِ فَقَذَفْنَاهَا فَكَذَلِكَ أَلْقَى السَّامِرِيُّ

فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا لَهُ خُوَارٌ فَقَالُوا هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى فَنَسِيَ

أَفَلَا يَرَوْنَ أَلَّا يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَوْلًا وَلَا يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا

وَلَقَدْ قَالَ لَهُمْ هَارُونُ مِن قَبْلُ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّمَا فُتِنتُم بِهِ وَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ الرَّحْمَنُ فَاتَّبِعُونِي وَأَطِيعُوا أَمْرِي

قَالُوا لَن نَّبْرَحَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفِينَ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْنَا مُوسَى

قَالَ يَا هَارُونُ مَا مَنَعَكَ إِذْ رَأَيْتَهُمْ ضَلُّوا

أَلَّا تَتَّبِعَنِ أَفَعَصَيْتَ أَمْرِي

قَالَ يَا ابْنَ أُمَّ لَا تَأْخُذْ بِلِحْيَتِي وَلَا بِرَأْسِي إِنِّي خَشِيتُ أَن تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَمْ تَرْقُبْ قَوْلِي

قَالَ فَمَا خَطْبُكَ يَا سَامِرِيُّ

قَالَ بَصُرْتُ بِمَا لَمْ يَبْصُرُوا بِهِ فَقَبَضْتُ قَبْضَةً مِّنْ أَثَرِ الرَّسُولِ فَنَبَذْتُهَا وَكَذَلِكَ سَوَّلَتْ لِي نَفْسِي

قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَن تَقُولَ لَا مِسَاسَ وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَّنْ تُخْلَفَهُ وَانظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا لَّنُحَرِّقَنَّهُ ثُمَّ لَنَنسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا

إِنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَسِعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا

كَذَلِكَ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنبَاء مَا قَدْ سَبَقَ وَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ مِن لَّدُنَّا ذِكْرًا

مَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ يَحْمِلُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وِزْرًا

خَالِدِينَ فِيهِ وَسَاء لَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ حِمْلًا

يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ وَنَحْشُرُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ يَوْمَئِذٍ زُرْقًا

يَتَخَافَتُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ إِلَّا عَشْرًا

نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ إِذْ يَقُولُ أَمْثَلُهُمْ طَرِيقَةً إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ إِلَّا يَوْمًا

وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْجِبَالِ فَقُلْ يَنسِفُهَا رَبِّي نَسْفًا

فَيَذَرُهَا قَاعًا صَفْصَفًا

لَا تَرَى فِيهَا عِوَجًا وَلَا أَمْتًا

يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَّبِعُونَ الدَّاعِيَ لَا عِوَجَ لَهُ وَخَشَعَت الْأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ فَلَا تَسْمَعُ إِلَّا هَمْسًا

يَوْمَئِذٍ لَّا تَنفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ وَرَضِيَ لَهُ قَوْلًا

يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِهِ عِلْمًا

وَعَنَتِ الْوُجُوهُ لِلْحَيِّ الْقَيُّومِ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ حَمَلَ ظُلْمًا

وَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَا يَخَافُ ظُلْمًا وَلَا هَضْمًا

وَكَذَلِكَ أَنزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا وَصَرَّفْنَا فِيهِ مِنَ الْوَعِيدِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ أَوْ يُحْدِثُ لَهُمْ ذِكْرًا

فَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ الْمَلِكُ الْحَقُّ وَلَا تَعْجَلْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يُقْضَى إِلَيْكَ وَحْيُهُ وَقُل رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا

وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِن قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْمًا

وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى

فَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ إِنَّ هَذَا عَدُوٌّ لَّكَ وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلَا يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَا مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَى

إِنَّ لَكَ أَلَّا تَجُوعَ فِيهَا وَلَا تَعْرَى

وَأَنَّكَ لَا تَظْمَأُ فِيهَا وَلَا تَضْحَى

فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَانُ قَالَ يَا آدَمُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لَّا يَبْلَى

فَأَكَلَا مِنْهَا فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى

ثُمَّ اجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى

قَالَ اهْبِطَا مِنْهَا جَمِيعًا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُم مِّنِّي هُدًى فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلَا يَضِلُّ وَلَا يَشْقَى

وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى

قَالَ رَبِّ لِمَ حَشَرْتَنِي أَعْمَى وَقَدْ كُنتُ بَصِيرًا

قَالَ كَذَلِكَ أَتَتْكَ آيَاتُنَا فَنَسِيتَهَا وَكَذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ تُنسَى

وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي مَنْ أَسْرَفَ وَلَمْ يُؤْمِن بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِ وَلَعَذَابُ الْآخِرَةِ أَشَدُّ وَأَبْقَى

أَفَلَمْ يَهْدِ لَهُمْ كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّنَ الْقُرُونِ يَمْشُونَ فِي مَسَاكِنِهِمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّأُوْلِي النُّهَى

وَلَوْلَا كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِن رَّبِّكَ لَكَانَ لِزَامًا وَأَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى

فَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ قَبْلَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ وَقَبْلَ غُرُوبِهَا وَمِنْ آنَاء اللَّيْلِ فَسَبِّحْ وَأَطْرَافَ النَّهَارِ لَعَلَّكَ تَرْضَى

وَلَا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِّنْهُمْ زَهْرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنيَا لِنَفْتِنَهُمْ فِيهِ وَرِزْقُ رَبِّكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى

وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بِالصَّلَاةِ وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا لَا نَسْأَلُكَ رِزْقًا نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكَ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلتَّقْوَى

وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا يَأْتِينَا بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّهِ أَوَلَمْ تَأْتِهِم بَيِّنَةُ مَا فِي الصُّحُفِ الْأُولَى

وَلَوْ أَنَّا أَهْلَكْنَاهُم بِعَذَابٍ مِّن قَبْلِهِ لَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا لَوْلَا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولًا فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ مِن قَبْلِ أَن نَّذِلَّ وَنَخْزَى

قُلْ كُلٌّ مُّتَرَبِّصٌ فَتَرَبَّصُوا فَسَتَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ أَصْحَابُ الصِّرَاطِ السَّوِيِّ وَمَنِ اهْتَدَى


اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
والى روح زوج عمـــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
دعاء الندبة

و هو من الأدعية العظيمة التي تعد من ضمن أعمال سرداب صاحب الزمان عجل الله عالى فرجه الشريف 

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
والى روح زوج عمـــــــتي*

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنآآ بهم يا الله ..~
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (1) الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2)الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
(3)مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4)إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5)
اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*دعاء العهد 

اللهم رب النور العظيم ورب الكرسي الرفيع ورب البحر المسجور ومنزل التوراة والإنجيل والزبور ورب الظل والحرور ومنزل القرآن العظيم ورب الملائكة المقربين والأنبياء والمرسلين ، اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الكريم وبنور وجهك المنير وملكك القديم يا حي يا قيوم أسألك باسمك الذي أشرقت به السماوات والأرضون وباسمك الذي يصلح به الأولون والآخرون يا حياً قبل كل حي ويا حياً بعد كل حي ويا حياً حين لا حي يا محيي الموتى ومميت الأحياء يا حي لا إله إلا أنت ، اللهم بلغ مولانا الإمام الهادي المهدي القائم بأمرك صلوات الله عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها سهلها وجبلها وبرها وبحرها وعني وعن والدي من الصلوات زنة عرش الله ومداد كلماته وما أحصاه علمه وأحاط به كتابه ، اللهم إني أجدد له في صبيحة يومي هذا وما عشت من أيامي عهداً وعقداً وبيعةً له في عنقي لا أحول عنها ولا أزول أبدا ، اللهم اجعلني من أنصاره وأعوانه والذابين عنه والمسارعين إليه في قضاء حوائجه والممتثلين لأوامره والمحامين عنه والسابقين إلى إرادته والمستشهدين بين يديه ، اللهم إن حال بيني وبينه الموت الذي جعلته على عبادك حتماً مقضياً فأخرجني من قبري مؤتزراً كفني شاهراً سيفي مجرداً قناتي ملبياً دعوة الداعي في الحاضر والبادي ، اللهم أرني الطلعة الرشيدة والغرة الحميدة واكحل ناظري بنظرة مني إليه وعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه وأوسع منهجه واسلك بي محجته وأنفذ أمره واشدد أزره واعمر اللهم به بلادك وأحي به عبادك فإنك قلت وقولك الحق ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس فأظهر اللهم لنا وليك وابن بنت نبيك المسمى باسم رسولك صلى الله عليه وآله حتى لا يظفر بشيء من الباطل إلا مزقه ويحق الحق ويحققه واجعله اللهم مفزعاً لمظلوم عبادك وناصراً لمن لا يجد له ناصراً غيرك ومجدداً لما عطل من أحكام كتابك ومشيداً لما ورد من أعلام دينك وسنن نبيك صلى الله عليه وآله واجعله اللهم ممن حصنته من بأس المعتدين اللهم وسر نبيك محمداً صلى الله عليه وآله برؤيته ومن تبعه على دعوته وارحم استكانتنا بعده ، اللهم اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الأمة بحضوره وعجل لنا ظهوره إنهم يرونه بعيداً ونراه قريباً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
والى روح زوج عمـــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

طه

مَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لِتَشْقَى

إِلَّا تَذْكِرَةً لِّمَن يَخْشَى

تَنزِيلًا مِّمَّنْ خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ وَالسَّمَاوَاتِ الْعُلَى

الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى

لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَمَا تَحْتَ الثَّرَى

وَإِن تَجْهَرْ بِالْقَوْلِ فَإِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ وَأَخْفَى

اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى

وَهَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَى

إِذْ رَأَى نَارًا فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى

فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِي يَا مُوسَى

إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى

وَأَنَا اخْتَرْتُكَ فَاسْتَمِعْ لِمَا يُوحَى

إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ لِذِكْرِي

إِنَّ السَّاعَةَ ءاَتِيَةٌ أَكَادُ أُخْفِيهَا لِتُجْزَى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا تَسْعَى

فَلاَ يَصُدَّنَّكَ عَنْهَا مَنْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِهَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَتَرْدَى

وَمَا تِلْكَ بِيَمِينِكَ يَا مُوسَى

قَالَ هِيَ عَصَايَ أَتَوَكَّأُ عَلَيْهَا وَأَهُشُّ بِهَا عَلَى غَنَمِي وَلِيَ فِيهَا مَآرِبُ أُخْرَى

قَالَ أَلْقِهَا يَا مُوسَى

فَأَلْقَاهَا فَإِذَا هِيَ حَيَّةٌ تَسْعَى

قَالَ خُذْهَا وَلَا تَخَفْ سَنُعِيدُهَا سِيرَتَهَا الْأُولَى

وَاضْمُمْ يَدَكَ إِلَى جَنَاحِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاء مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ آيَةً أُخْرَى

لِنُرِيَكَ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا الْكُبْرَى

اذْهَبْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى

قَالَ رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي

وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي

وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي

يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي

وَاجْعَل لِّي وَزِيرًا مِّنْ أَهْلِي

هَارُونَ أَخِي

اشْدُدْ بِهِ أَزْرِي

وَأَشْرِكْهُ فِي أَمْرِي

كَيْ نُسَبِّحَكَ كَثِيرًا

وَنَذْكُرَكَ كَثِيرًا

إِنَّكَ كُنتَ بِنَا بَصِيرًا

قَالَ قَدْ أُوتِيتَ سُؤْلَكَ يَا مُوسَى

وَلَقَدْ مَنَنَّا عَلَيْكَ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى

إِذْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّكَ مَا يُوحَى

أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِّي وَعَدُوٌّ لَّهُ وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِّنِّي وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى عَيْنِي

إِذْ تَمْشِي أُخْتُكَ فَتَقُولُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى مَن يَكْفُلُهُ فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَى أُمِّكَ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلَا تَحْزَنَ وَقَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا فَنَجَّيْنَاكَ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَفَتَنَّاكَ فُتُونًا فَلَبِثْتَ سِنِينَ فِي أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ ثُمَّ جِئْتَ عَلَى قَدَرٍ يَا مُوسَى

وَاصْطَنَعْتُكَ لِنَفْسِي

اذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَأَخُوكَ بِآيَاتِي وَلَا تَنِيَا فِي ذِكْرِي

اذْهَبَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى

فَقُولَا لَهُ قَوْلًا لَّيِّنًا لَّعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى

قَالَا رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا نَخَافُ أَن يَفْرُطَ عَلَيْنَا أَوْ أَن يَطْغَى

قَالَ لَا تَخَافَا إِنَّنِي مَعَكُمَا أَسْمَعُ وَأَرَى

فَأْتِيَاهُ فَقُولَا إِنَّا رَسُولَا رَبِّكَ فَأَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَا تُعَذِّبْهُمْ قَدْ جِئْنَاكَ بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكَ وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَى مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الْهُدَى

إِنَّا قَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْنَا أَنَّ الْعَذَابَ عَلَى مَن كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّى

قَالَ فَمَن رَّبُّكُمَا يَا مُوسَى

قَالَ رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى

قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى

قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى

الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ مَهْدًا وَسَلَكَ لَكُمْ فِيهَا سُبُلًا وَأَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِّن نَّبَاتٍ شَتَّى

كُلُوا وَارْعَوْا أَنْعَامَكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّأُوْلِي النُّهَى

مِنْهَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ وَفِيهَا نُعِيدُكُمْ وَمِنْهَا نُخْرِجُكُمْ تَارَةً أُخْرَى

وَلَقَدْ أَرَيْنَاهُ آيَاتِنَا كُلَّهَا فَكَذَّبَ وَأَبَى

قَالَ أَجِئْتَنَا لِتُخْرِجَنَا مِنْ أَرْضِنَا بِسِحْرِكَ يَا مُوسَى

فَلَنَأْتِيَنَّكَ بِسِحْرٍ مِّثْلِهِ فَاجْعَلْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَّا نُخْلِفُهُ نَحْنُ وَلَا أَنتَ مَكَانًا سُوًى

قَالَ مَوْعِدُكُمْ يَوْمُ الزِّينَةِ وَأَن يُحْشَرَ النَّاسُ ضُحًى

فَتَوَلَّى فِرْعَوْنُ فَجَمَعَ كَيْدَهُ ثُمَّ أَتَى

قَالَ لَهُم مُّوسَى وَيْلَكُمْ لَا تَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا فَيُسْحِتَكُمْ بِعَذَابٍ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنِ افْتَرَى

فَتَنَازَعُوا أَمْرَهُم بَيْنَهُمْ وَأَسَرُّوا النَّجْوَى

قَالُوا إِنْ هَذَانِ لَسَاحِرَانِ يُرِيدَانِ أَن يُخْرِجَاكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِكُم بِسِحْرِهِمَا وَيَذْهَبَا بِطَرِيقَتِكُمُ الْمُثْلَى

فَأَجْمِعُوا كَيْدَكُمْ ثُمَّ ائْتُوا صَفًّا وَقَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْيَوْمَ مَنِ اسْتَعْلَى

قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِمَّا أَن تُلْقِيَ وَإِمَّا أَن نَّكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ أَلْقَى

قَالَ بَلْ أَلْقُوا فَإِذَا حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيُّهُمْ يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ مِن سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا تَسْعَى

فَأَوْجَسَ فِي نَفْسِهِ خِيفَةً مُّوسَى

قُلْنَا لَا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْأَعْلَى

وَأَلْقِ مَا فِي يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُوا إِنَّمَا صَنَعُوا كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ وَلَا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَى

فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سُجَّدًا قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ هَارُونَ وَمُوسَى

قَالَ آمَنتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْرَ فَلَأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُم مِّنْ خِلَافٍ وَلَأُصَلِّبَنَّكُمْ فِي جُذُوعِ النَّخْلِ وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ أَيُّنَا أَشَدُّ عَذَابًا وَأَبْقَى

قَالُوا لَن نُّؤْثِرَكَ عَلَى مَا جَاءنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالَّذِي فَطَرَنَا فَاقْضِ مَا أَنتَ قَاضٍ إِنَّمَا تَقْضِي هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا

إِنَّا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّنَا لِيَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَمَا أَكْرَهْتَنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنَ السِّحْرِ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى

إِنَّهُ مَن يَأْتِ رَبَّهُ مُجْرِمًا فَإِنَّ لَهُ جَهَنَّمَ لَا يَمُوتُ فِيهَا وَلَا يَحْيى

وَمَنْ يَأْتِهِ مُؤْمِنًا قَدْ عَمِلَ الصَّالِحَاتِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الدَّرَجَاتُ الْعُلَى

جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاء مَن تَزَكَّى

وَلَقَدْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي فَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ طَرِيقًا فِي الْبَحْرِ يَبَسًا لَّا تَخَافُ دَرَكًا وَلَا تَخْشَى

فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ بِجُنُودِهِ فَغَشِيَهُم مِّنَ الْيَمِّ مَا غَشِيَهُمْ

وَأَضَلَّ فِرْعَوْنُ قَوْمَهُ وَمَا هَدَى

يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ أَنجَيْنَاكُم مِّنْ عَدُوِّكُمْ وَوَاعَدْنَاكُمْ جَانِبَ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنَ وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى

كُلُوا مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَلَا تَطْغَوْا فِيهِ فَيَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبِي وَمَن يَحْلِلْ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبِي فَقَدْ هَوَى

وَإِنِّي لَغَفَّارٌ لِّمَن تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا ثُمَّ اهْتَدَى

وَمَا أَعْجَلَكَ عَن قَوْمِكَ يَا مُوسَى

قَالَ هُمْ أُولَاء عَلَى أَثَرِي وَعَجِلْتُ إِلَيْكَ رَبِّ لِتَرْضَى

قَالَ فَإِنَّا قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِن بَعْدِكَ وَأَضَلَّهُمُ السَّامِرِيُّ

فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَمْ يَعِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ وَعْدًا حَسَنًا أَفَطَالَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْعَهْدُ أَمْ أَرَدتُّمْ أَن يَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ فَأَخْلَفْتُم مَّوْعِدِي

قَالُوا مَا أَخْلَفْنَا مَوْعِدَكَ بِمَلْكِنَا وَلَكِنَّا حُمِّلْنَا أَوْزَارًا مِّن زِينَةِ الْقَوْمِ فَقَذَفْنَاهَا فَكَذَلِكَ أَلْقَى السَّامِرِيُّ

فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا لَهُ خُوَارٌ فَقَالُوا هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى فَنَسِيَ

أَفَلَا يَرَوْنَ أَلَّا يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَوْلًا وَلَا يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا

وَلَقَدْ قَالَ لَهُمْ هَارُونُ مِن قَبْلُ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّمَا فُتِنتُم بِهِ وَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ الرَّحْمَنُ فَاتَّبِعُونِي وَأَطِيعُوا أَمْرِي

قَالُوا لَن نَّبْرَحَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفِينَ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْنَا مُوسَى

قَالَ يَا هَارُونُ مَا مَنَعَكَ إِذْ رَأَيْتَهُمْ ضَلُّوا

أَلَّا تَتَّبِعَنِ أَفَعَصَيْتَ أَمْرِي

قَالَ يَا ابْنَ أُمَّ لَا تَأْخُذْ بِلِحْيَتِي وَلَا بِرَأْسِي إِنِّي خَشِيتُ أَن تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَمْ تَرْقُبْ قَوْلِي

قَالَ فَمَا خَطْبُكَ يَا سَامِرِيُّ

قَالَ بَصُرْتُ بِمَا لَمْ يَبْصُرُوا بِهِ فَقَبَضْتُ قَبْضَةً مِّنْ أَثَرِ الرَّسُولِ فَنَبَذْتُهَا وَكَذَلِكَ سَوَّلَتْ لِي نَفْسِي

قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَن تَقُولَ لَا مِسَاسَ وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَّنْ تُخْلَفَهُ وَانظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا لَّنُحَرِّقَنَّهُ ثُمَّ لَنَنسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا

إِنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَسِعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا

كَذَلِكَ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنبَاء مَا قَدْ سَبَقَ وَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ مِن لَّدُنَّا ذِكْرًا

مَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ يَحْمِلُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وِزْرًا

خَالِدِينَ فِيهِ وَسَاء لَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ حِمْلًا

يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ وَنَحْشُرُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ يَوْمَئِذٍ زُرْقًا

يَتَخَافَتُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ إِلَّا عَشْرًا

نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ إِذْ يَقُولُ أَمْثَلُهُمْ طَرِيقَةً إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ إِلَّا يَوْمًا

وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْجِبَالِ فَقُلْ يَنسِفُهَا رَبِّي نَسْفًا

فَيَذَرُهَا قَاعًا صَفْصَفًا

لَا تَرَى فِيهَا عِوَجًا وَلَا أَمْتًا

يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَّبِعُونَ الدَّاعِيَ لَا عِوَجَ لَهُ وَخَشَعَت الْأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ فَلَا تَسْمَعُ إِلَّا هَمْسًا

يَوْمَئِذٍ لَّا تَنفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ وَرَضِيَ لَهُ قَوْلًا

يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِهِ عِلْمًا

وَعَنَتِ الْوُجُوهُ لِلْحَيِّ الْقَيُّومِ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ حَمَلَ ظُلْمًا

وَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَا يَخَافُ ظُلْمًا وَلَا هَضْمًا

وَكَذَلِكَ أَنزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا وَصَرَّفْنَا فِيهِ مِنَ الْوَعِيدِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ أَوْ يُحْدِثُ لَهُمْ ذِكْرًا

فَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ الْمَلِكُ الْحَقُّ وَلَا تَعْجَلْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يُقْضَى إِلَيْكَ وَحْيُهُ وَقُل رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا

وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِن قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْمًا

وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى

فَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ إِنَّ هَذَا عَدُوٌّ لَّكَ وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلَا يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَا مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَى

إِنَّ لَكَ أَلَّا تَجُوعَ فِيهَا وَلَا تَعْرَى

وَأَنَّكَ لَا تَظْمَأُ فِيهَا وَلَا تَضْحَى

فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَانُ قَالَ يَا آدَمُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لَّا يَبْلَى

فَأَكَلَا مِنْهَا فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى

ثُمَّ اجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى

قَالَ اهْبِطَا مِنْهَا جَمِيعًا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُم مِّنِّي هُدًى فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلَا يَضِلُّ وَلَا يَشْقَى

وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى

قَالَ رَبِّ لِمَ حَشَرْتَنِي أَعْمَى وَقَدْ كُنتُ بَصِيرًا

قَالَ كَذَلِكَ أَتَتْكَ آيَاتُنَا فَنَسِيتَهَا وَكَذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ تُنسَى

وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي مَنْ أَسْرَفَ وَلَمْ يُؤْمِن بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِ وَلَعَذَابُ الْآخِرَةِ أَشَدُّ وَأَبْقَى

أَفَلَمْ يَهْدِ لَهُمْ كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّنَ الْقُرُونِ يَمْشُونَ فِي مَسَاكِنِهِمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّأُوْلِي النُّهَى

وَلَوْلَا كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِن رَّبِّكَ لَكَانَ لِزَامًا وَأَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى

فَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ قَبْلَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ وَقَبْلَ غُرُوبِهَا وَمِنْ آنَاء اللَّيْلِ فَسَبِّحْ وَأَطْرَافَ النَّهَارِ لَعَلَّكَ تَرْضَى

وَلَا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِّنْهُمْ زَهْرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنيَا لِنَفْتِنَهُمْ فِيهِ وَرِزْقُ رَبِّكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى

وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بِالصَّلَاةِ وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا لَا نَسْأَلُكَ رِزْقًا نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكَ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلتَّقْوَى

وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا يَأْتِينَا بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّهِ أَوَلَمْ تَأْتِهِم بَيِّنَةُ مَا فِي الصُّحُفِ الْأُولَى

وَلَوْ أَنَّا أَهْلَكْنَاهُم بِعَذَابٍ مِّن قَبْلِهِ لَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا لَوْلَا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولًا فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ مِن قَبْلِ أَن نَّذِلَّ وَنَخْزَى

قُلْ كُلٌّ مُّتَرَبِّصٌ فَتَرَبَّصُوا فَسَتَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ أَصْحَابُ الصِّرَاطِ السَّوِيِّ وَمَنِ اهْتَدَى


اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
والى روح زوج عمـــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*دعاء الندبة

و هو من الأدعية العظيمة التي تعد من ضمن أعمال سرداب صاحب الزمان عجل الله عالى فرجه الشريف 

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
والى روح زوج عمـــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

طه

مَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لِتَشْقَى

إِلَّا تَذْكِرَةً لِّمَن يَخْشَى

تَنزِيلًا مِّمَّنْ خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ وَالسَّمَاوَاتِ الْعُلَى

الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى

لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَمَا تَحْتَ الثَّرَى

وَإِن تَجْهَرْ بِالْقَوْلِ فَإِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ وَأَخْفَى

اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى

وَهَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَى

إِذْ رَأَى نَارًا فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى

فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِي يَا مُوسَى

إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى

وَأَنَا اخْتَرْتُكَ فَاسْتَمِعْ لِمَا يُوحَى

إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ لِذِكْرِي

إِنَّ السَّاعَةَ ءاَتِيَةٌ أَكَادُ أُخْفِيهَا لِتُجْزَى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا تَسْعَى

فَلاَ يَصُدَّنَّكَ عَنْهَا مَنْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِهَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَتَرْدَى

وَمَا تِلْكَ بِيَمِينِكَ يَا مُوسَى

قَالَ هِيَ عَصَايَ أَتَوَكَّأُ عَلَيْهَا وَأَهُشُّ بِهَا عَلَى غَنَمِي وَلِيَ فِيهَا مَآرِبُ أُخْرَى

قَالَ أَلْقِهَا يَا مُوسَى

فَأَلْقَاهَا فَإِذَا هِيَ حَيَّةٌ تَسْعَى

قَالَ خُذْهَا وَلَا تَخَفْ سَنُعِيدُهَا سِيرَتَهَا الْأُولَى

وَاضْمُمْ يَدَكَ إِلَى جَنَاحِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاء مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ آيَةً أُخْرَى

لِنُرِيَكَ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا الْكُبْرَى

اذْهَبْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى

قَالَ رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي

وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي

وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي

يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي

وَاجْعَل لِّي وَزِيرًا مِّنْ أَهْلِي

هَارُونَ أَخِي

اشْدُدْ بِهِ أَزْرِي

وَأَشْرِكْهُ فِي أَمْرِي

كَيْ نُسَبِّحَكَ كَثِيرًا

وَنَذْكُرَكَ كَثِيرًا

إِنَّكَ كُنتَ بِنَا بَصِيرًا

قَالَ قَدْ أُوتِيتَ سُؤْلَكَ يَا مُوسَى

وَلَقَدْ مَنَنَّا عَلَيْكَ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى

إِذْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّكَ مَا يُوحَى

أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِّي وَعَدُوٌّ لَّهُ وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِّنِّي وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى عَيْنِي

إِذْ تَمْشِي أُخْتُكَ فَتَقُولُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى مَن يَكْفُلُهُ فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَى أُمِّكَ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلَا تَحْزَنَ وَقَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا فَنَجَّيْنَاكَ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَفَتَنَّاكَ فُتُونًا فَلَبِثْتَ سِنِينَ فِي أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ ثُمَّ جِئْتَ عَلَى قَدَرٍ يَا مُوسَى

وَاصْطَنَعْتُكَ لِنَفْسِي

اذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَأَخُوكَ بِآيَاتِي وَلَا تَنِيَا فِي ذِكْرِي

اذْهَبَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى

فَقُولَا لَهُ قَوْلًا لَّيِّنًا لَّعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى

قَالَا رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا نَخَافُ أَن يَفْرُطَ عَلَيْنَا أَوْ أَن يَطْغَى

قَالَ لَا تَخَافَا إِنَّنِي مَعَكُمَا أَسْمَعُ وَأَرَى

فَأْتِيَاهُ فَقُولَا إِنَّا رَسُولَا رَبِّكَ فَأَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَا تُعَذِّبْهُمْ قَدْ جِئْنَاكَ بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكَ وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَى مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الْهُدَى

إِنَّا قَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْنَا أَنَّ الْعَذَابَ عَلَى مَن كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّى

قَالَ فَمَن رَّبُّكُمَا يَا مُوسَى

قَالَ رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى

قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى

قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى

الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ مَهْدًا وَسَلَكَ لَكُمْ فِيهَا سُبُلًا وَأَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِّن نَّبَاتٍ شَتَّى

كُلُوا وَارْعَوْا أَنْعَامَكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّأُوْلِي النُّهَى

مِنْهَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ وَفِيهَا نُعِيدُكُمْ وَمِنْهَا نُخْرِجُكُمْ تَارَةً أُخْرَى

وَلَقَدْ أَرَيْنَاهُ آيَاتِنَا كُلَّهَا فَكَذَّبَ وَأَبَى

قَالَ أَجِئْتَنَا لِتُخْرِجَنَا مِنْ أَرْضِنَا بِسِحْرِكَ يَا مُوسَى

فَلَنَأْتِيَنَّكَ بِسِحْرٍ مِّثْلِهِ فَاجْعَلْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَّا نُخْلِفُهُ نَحْنُ وَلَا أَنتَ مَكَانًا سُوًى

قَالَ مَوْعِدُكُمْ يَوْمُ الزِّينَةِ وَأَن يُحْشَرَ النَّاسُ ضُحًى

فَتَوَلَّى فِرْعَوْنُ فَجَمَعَ كَيْدَهُ ثُمَّ أَتَى

قَالَ لَهُم مُّوسَى وَيْلَكُمْ لَا تَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا فَيُسْحِتَكُمْ بِعَذَابٍ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنِ افْتَرَى

فَتَنَازَعُوا أَمْرَهُم بَيْنَهُمْ وَأَسَرُّوا النَّجْوَى

قَالُوا إِنْ هَذَانِ لَسَاحِرَانِ يُرِيدَانِ أَن يُخْرِجَاكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِكُم بِسِحْرِهِمَا وَيَذْهَبَا بِطَرِيقَتِكُمُ الْمُثْلَى

فَأَجْمِعُوا كَيْدَكُمْ ثُمَّ ائْتُوا صَفًّا وَقَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْيَوْمَ مَنِ اسْتَعْلَى

قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِمَّا أَن تُلْقِيَ وَإِمَّا أَن نَّكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ أَلْقَى

قَالَ بَلْ أَلْقُوا فَإِذَا حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيُّهُمْ يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ مِن سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا تَسْعَى

فَأَوْجَسَ فِي نَفْسِهِ خِيفَةً مُّوسَى

قُلْنَا لَا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْأَعْلَى

وَأَلْقِ مَا فِي يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُوا إِنَّمَا صَنَعُوا كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ وَلَا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَى

فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سُجَّدًا قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ هَارُونَ وَمُوسَى

قَالَ آمَنتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْرَ فَلَأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُم مِّنْ خِلَافٍ وَلَأُصَلِّبَنَّكُمْ فِي جُذُوعِ النَّخْلِ وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ أَيُّنَا أَشَدُّ عَذَابًا وَأَبْقَى

قَالُوا لَن نُّؤْثِرَكَ عَلَى مَا جَاءنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالَّذِي فَطَرَنَا فَاقْضِ مَا أَنتَ قَاضٍ إِنَّمَا تَقْضِي هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا

إِنَّا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّنَا لِيَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَمَا أَكْرَهْتَنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنَ السِّحْرِ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى

إِنَّهُ مَن يَأْتِ رَبَّهُ مُجْرِمًا فَإِنَّ لَهُ جَهَنَّمَ لَا يَمُوتُ فِيهَا وَلَا يَحْيى

وَمَنْ يَأْتِهِ مُؤْمِنًا قَدْ عَمِلَ الصَّالِحَاتِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الدَّرَجَاتُ الْعُلَى

جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاء مَن تَزَكَّى

وَلَقَدْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي فَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ طَرِيقًا فِي الْبَحْرِ يَبَسًا لَّا تَخَافُ دَرَكًا وَلَا تَخْشَى

فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ بِجُنُودِهِ فَغَشِيَهُم مِّنَ الْيَمِّ مَا غَشِيَهُمْ

وَأَضَلَّ فِرْعَوْنُ قَوْمَهُ وَمَا هَدَى

يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ أَنجَيْنَاكُم مِّنْ عَدُوِّكُمْ وَوَاعَدْنَاكُمْ جَانِبَ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنَ وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى

كُلُوا مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَلَا تَطْغَوْا فِيهِ فَيَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبِي وَمَن يَحْلِلْ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبِي فَقَدْ هَوَى

وَإِنِّي لَغَفَّارٌ لِّمَن تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا ثُمَّ اهْتَدَى

وَمَا أَعْجَلَكَ عَن قَوْمِكَ يَا مُوسَى

قَالَ هُمْ أُولَاء عَلَى أَثَرِي وَعَجِلْتُ إِلَيْكَ رَبِّ لِتَرْضَى

قَالَ فَإِنَّا قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِن بَعْدِكَ وَأَضَلَّهُمُ السَّامِرِيُّ

فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَمْ يَعِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ وَعْدًا حَسَنًا أَفَطَالَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْعَهْدُ أَمْ أَرَدتُّمْ أَن يَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ فَأَخْلَفْتُم مَّوْعِدِي

قَالُوا مَا أَخْلَفْنَا مَوْعِدَكَ بِمَلْكِنَا وَلَكِنَّا حُمِّلْنَا أَوْزَارًا مِّن زِينَةِ الْقَوْمِ فَقَذَفْنَاهَا فَكَذَلِكَ أَلْقَى السَّامِرِيُّ

فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا لَهُ خُوَارٌ فَقَالُوا هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى فَنَسِيَ

أَفَلَا يَرَوْنَ أَلَّا يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَوْلًا وَلَا يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا

وَلَقَدْ قَالَ لَهُمْ هَارُونُ مِن قَبْلُ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّمَا فُتِنتُم بِهِ وَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ الرَّحْمَنُ فَاتَّبِعُونِي وَأَطِيعُوا أَمْرِي

قَالُوا لَن نَّبْرَحَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفِينَ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْنَا مُوسَى

قَالَ يَا هَارُونُ مَا مَنَعَكَ إِذْ رَأَيْتَهُمْ ضَلُّوا

أَلَّا تَتَّبِعَنِ أَفَعَصَيْتَ أَمْرِي

قَالَ يَا ابْنَ أُمَّ لَا تَأْخُذْ بِلِحْيَتِي وَلَا بِرَأْسِي إِنِّي خَشِيتُ أَن تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَمْ تَرْقُبْ قَوْلِي

قَالَ فَمَا خَطْبُكَ يَا سَامِرِيُّ

قَالَ بَصُرْتُ بِمَا لَمْ يَبْصُرُوا بِهِ فَقَبَضْتُ قَبْضَةً مِّنْ أَثَرِ الرَّسُولِ فَنَبَذْتُهَا وَكَذَلِكَ سَوَّلَتْ لِي نَفْسِي

قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَن تَقُولَ لَا مِسَاسَ وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَّنْ تُخْلَفَهُ وَانظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا لَّنُحَرِّقَنَّهُ ثُمَّ لَنَنسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا

إِنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَسِعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا

كَذَلِكَ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنبَاء مَا قَدْ سَبَقَ وَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ مِن لَّدُنَّا ذِكْرًا

مَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ يَحْمِلُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وِزْرًا

خَالِدِينَ فِيهِ وَسَاء لَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ حِمْلًا

يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ وَنَحْشُرُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ يَوْمَئِذٍ زُرْقًا

يَتَخَافَتُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ إِلَّا عَشْرًا

نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ إِذْ يَقُولُ أَمْثَلُهُمْ طَرِيقَةً إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ إِلَّا يَوْمًا

وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْجِبَالِ فَقُلْ يَنسِفُهَا رَبِّي نَسْفًا

فَيَذَرُهَا قَاعًا صَفْصَفًا

لَا تَرَى فِيهَا عِوَجًا وَلَا أَمْتًا

يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَّبِعُونَ الدَّاعِيَ لَا عِوَجَ لَهُ وَخَشَعَت الْأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ فَلَا تَسْمَعُ إِلَّا هَمْسًا

يَوْمَئِذٍ لَّا تَنفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ وَرَضِيَ لَهُ قَوْلًا

يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِهِ عِلْمًا

وَعَنَتِ الْوُجُوهُ لِلْحَيِّ الْقَيُّومِ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ حَمَلَ ظُلْمًا

وَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَا يَخَافُ ظُلْمًا وَلَا هَضْمًا

وَكَذَلِكَ أَنزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا وَصَرَّفْنَا فِيهِ مِنَ الْوَعِيدِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ أَوْ يُحْدِثُ لَهُمْ ذِكْرًا

فَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ الْمَلِكُ الْحَقُّ وَلَا تَعْجَلْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يُقْضَى إِلَيْكَ وَحْيُهُ وَقُل رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا

وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِن قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْمًا

وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى

فَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ إِنَّ هَذَا عَدُوٌّ لَّكَ وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلَا يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَا مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَى

إِنَّ لَكَ أَلَّا تَجُوعَ فِيهَا وَلَا تَعْرَى

وَأَنَّكَ لَا تَظْمَأُ فِيهَا وَلَا تَضْحَى

فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَانُ قَالَ يَا آدَمُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لَّا يَبْلَى

فَأَكَلَا مِنْهَا فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى

ثُمَّ اجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى

قَالَ اهْبِطَا مِنْهَا جَمِيعًا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُم مِّنِّي هُدًى فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلَا يَضِلُّ وَلَا يَشْقَى

وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى

قَالَ رَبِّ لِمَ حَشَرْتَنِي أَعْمَى وَقَدْ كُنتُ بَصِيرًا

قَالَ كَذَلِكَ أَتَتْكَ آيَاتُنَا فَنَسِيتَهَا وَكَذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ تُنسَى

وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي مَنْ أَسْرَفَ وَلَمْ يُؤْمِن بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِ وَلَعَذَابُ الْآخِرَةِ أَشَدُّ وَأَبْقَى

أَفَلَمْ يَهْدِ لَهُمْ كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّنَ الْقُرُونِ يَمْشُونَ فِي مَسَاكِنِهِمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّأُوْلِي النُّهَى

وَلَوْلَا كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِن رَّبِّكَ لَكَانَ لِزَامًا وَأَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى

فَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ قَبْلَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ وَقَبْلَ غُرُوبِهَا وَمِنْ آنَاء اللَّيْلِ فَسَبِّحْ وَأَطْرَافَ النَّهَارِ لَعَلَّكَ تَرْضَى

وَلَا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِّنْهُمْ زَهْرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنيَا لِنَفْتِنَهُمْ فِيهِ وَرِزْقُ رَبِّكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى

وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بِالصَّلَاةِ وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا لَا نَسْأَلُكَ رِزْقًا نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكَ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلتَّقْوَى

وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا يَأْتِينَا بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّهِ أَوَلَمْ تَأْتِهِم بَيِّنَةُ مَا فِي الصُّحُفِ الْأُولَى

وَلَوْ أَنَّا أَهْلَكْنَاهُم بِعَذَابٍ مِّن قَبْلِهِ لَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا لَوْلَا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولًا فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ مِن قَبْلِ أَن نَّذِلَّ وَنَخْزَى

قُلْ كُلٌّ مُّتَرَبِّصٌ فَتَرَبَّصُوا فَسَتَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ أَصْحَابُ الصِّرَاطِ السَّوِيِّ وَمَنِ اهْتَدَى


اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
والى روح زوج عمـــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*دعاء الندبة

و هو من الأدعية العظيمة التي تعد من ضمن أعمال سرداب صاحب الزمان عجل الله عالى فرجه الشريف 

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
والى روح زوج عمـــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

طه

مَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لِتَشْقَى

إِلَّا تَذْكِرَةً لِّمَن يَخْشَى

تَنزِيلًا مِّمَّنْ خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ وَالسَّمَاوَاتِ الْعُلَى

الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى

لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَمَا تَحْتَ الثَّرَى

وَإِن تَجْهَرْ بِالْقَوْلِ فَإِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ وَأَخْفَى

اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى

وَهَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَى

إِذْ رَأَى نَارًا فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى

فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِي يَا مُوسَى

إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى

وَأَنَا اخْتَرْتُكَ فَاسْتَمِعْ لِمَا يُوحَى

إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ لِذِكْرِي

إِنَّ السَّاعَةَ ءاَتِيَةٌ أَكَادُ أُخْفِيهَا لِتُجْزَى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا تَسْعَى

فَلاَ يَصُدَّنَّكَ عَنْهَا مَنْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِهَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَتَرْدَى

وَمَا تِلْكَ بِيَمِينِكَ يَا مُوسَى

قَالَ هِيَ عَصَايَ أَتَوَكَّأُ عَلَيْهَا وَأَهُشُّ بِهَا عَلَى غَنَمِي وَلِيَ فِيهَا مَآرِبُ أُخْرَى

قَالَ أَلْقِهَا يَا مُوسَى

فَأَلْقَاهَا فَإِذَا هِيَ حَيَّةٌ تَسْعَى

قَالَ خُذْهَا وَلَا تَخَفْ سَنُعِيدُهَا سِيرَتَهَا الْأُولَى

وَاضْمُمْ يَدَكَ إِلَى جَنَاحِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاء مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ آيَةً أُخْرَى

لِنُرِيَكَ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا الْكُبْرَى

اذْهَبْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى

قَالَ رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي

وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي

وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي

يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي

وَاجْعَل لِّي وَزِيرًا مِّنْ أَهْلِي

هَارُونَ أَخِي

اشْدُدْ بِهِ أَزْرِي

وَأَشْرِكْهُ فِي أَمْرِي

كَيْ نُسَبِّحَكَ كَثِيرًا

وَنَذْكُرَكَ كَثِيرًا

إِنَّكَ كُنتَ بِنَا بَصِيرًا

قَالَ قَدْ أُوتِيتَ سُؤْلَكَ يَا مُوسَى

وَلَقَدْ مَنَنَّا عَلَيْكَ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى

إِذْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّكَ مَا يُوحَى

أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِّي وَعَدُوٌّ لَّهُ وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِّنِّي وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى عَيْنِي

إِذْ تَمْشِي أُخْتُكَ فَتَقُولُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى مَن يَكْفُلُهُ فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَى أُمِّكَ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلَا تَحْزَنَ وَقَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا فَنَجَّيْنَاكَ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَفَتَنَّاكَ فُتُونًا فَلَبِثْتَ سِنِينَ فِي أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ ثُمَّ جِئْتَ عَلَى قَدَرٍ يَا مُوسَى

وَاصْطَنَعْتُكَ لِنَفْسِي

اذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَأَخُوكَ بِآيَاتِي وَلَا تَنِيَا فِي ذِكْرِي

اذْهَبَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى

فَقُولَا لَهُ قَوْلًا لَّيِّنًا لَّعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى

قَالَا رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا نَخَافُ أَن يَفْرُطَ عَلَيْنَا أَوْ أَن يَطْغَى

قَالَ لَا تَخَافَا إِنَّنِي مَعَكُمَا أَسْمَعُ وَأَرَى

فَأْتِيَاهُ فَقُولَا إِنَّا رَسُولَا رَبِّكَ فَأَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَا تُعَذِّبْهُمْ قَدْ جِئْنَاكَ بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكَ وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَى مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الْهُدَى

إِنَّا قَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْنَا أَنَّ الْعَذَابَ عَلَى مَن كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّى

قَالَ فَمَن رَّبُّكُمَا يَا مُوسَى

قَالَ رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى

قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى

قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى

الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ مَهْدًا وَسَلَكَ لَكُمْ فِيهَا سُبُلًا وَأَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِّن نَّبَاتٍ شَتَّى

كُلُوا وَارْعَوْا أَنْعَامَكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّأُوْلِي النُّهَى

مِنْهَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ وَفِيهَا نُعِيدُكُمْ وَمِنْهَا نُخْرِجُكُمْ تَارَةً أُخْرَى

وَلَقَدْ أَرَيْنَاهُ آيَاتِنَا كُلَّهَا فَكَذَّبَ وَأَبَى

قَالَ أَجِئْتَنَا لِتُخْرِجَنَا مِنْ أَرْضِنَا بِسِحْرِكَ يَا مُوسَى

فَلَنَأْتِيَنَّكَ بِسِحْرٍ مِّثْلِهِ فَاجْعَلْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَّا نُخْلِفُهُ نَحْنُ وَلَا أَنتَ مَكَانًا سُوًى

قَالَ مَوْعِدُكُمْ يَوْمُ الزِّينَةِ وَأَن يُحْشَرَ النَّاسُ ضُحًى

فَتَوَلَّى فِرْعَوْنُ فَجَمَعَ كَيْدَهُ ثُمَّ أَتَى

قَالَ لَهُم مُّوسَى وَيْلَكُمْ لَا تَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا فَيُسْحِتَكُمْ بِعَذَابٍ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنِ افْتَرَى

فَتَنَازَعُوا أَمْرَهُم بَيْنَهُمْ وَأَسَرُّوا النَّجْوَى

قَالُوا إِنْ هَذَانِ لَسَاحِرَانِ يُرِيدَانِ أَن يُخْرِجَاكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِكُم بِسِحْرِهِمَا وَيَذْهَبَا بِطَرِيقَتِكُمُ الْمُثْلَى

فَأَجْمِعُوا كَيْدَكُمْ ثُمَّ ائْتُوا صَفًّا وَقَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْيَوْمَ مَنِ اسْتَعْلَى

قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِمَّا أَن تُلْقِيَ وَإِمَّا أَن نَّكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ أَلْقَى

قَالَ بَلْ أَلْقُوا فَإِذَا حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيُّهُمْ يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ مِن سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا تَسْعَى

فَأَوْجَسَ فِي نَفْسِهِ خِيفَةً مُّوسَى

قُلْنَا لَا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْأَعْلَى

وَأَلْقِ مَا فِي يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُوا إِنَّمَا صَنَعُوا كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ وَلَا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَى

فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سُجَّدًا قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ هَارُونَ وَمُوسَى

قَالَ آمَنتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْرَ فَلَأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُم مِّنْ خِلَافٍ وَلَأُصَلِّبَنَّكُمْ فِي جُذُوعِ النَّخْلِ وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ أَيُّنَا أَشَدُّ عَذَابًا وَأَبْقَى

قَالُوا لَن نُّؤْثِرَكَ عَلَى مَا جَاءنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالَّذِي فَطَرَنَا فَاقْضِ مَا أَنتَ قَاضٍ إِنَّمَا تَقْضِي هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا

إِنَّا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّنَا لِيَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَمَا أَكْرَهْتَنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنَ السِّحْرِ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى

إِنَّهُ مَن يَأْتِ رَبَّهُ مُجْرِمًا فَإِنَّ لَهُ جَهَنَّمَ لَا يَمُوتُ فِيهَا وَلَا يَحْيى

وَمَنْ يَأْتِهِ مُؤْمِنًا قَدْ عَمِلَ الصَّالِحَاتِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ الدَّرَجَاتُ الْعُلَى

جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاء مَن تَزَكَّى

وَلَقَدْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي فَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ طَرِيقًا فِي الْبَحْرِ يَبَسًا لَّا تَخَافُ دَرَكًا وَلَا تَخْشَى

فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ بِجُنُودِهِ فَغَشِيَهُم مِّنَ الْيَمِّ مَا غَشِيَهُمْ

وَأَضَلَّ فِرْعَوْنُ قَوْمَهُ وَمَا هَدَى

يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ أَنجَيْنَاكُم مِّنْ عَدُوِّكُمْ وَوَاعَدْنَاكُمْ جَانِبَ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنَ وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى

كُلُوا مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَلَا تَطْغَوْا فِيهِ فَيَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبِي وَمَن يَحْلِلْ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبِي فَقَدْ هَوَى

وَإِنِّي لَغَفَّارٌ لِّمَن تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا ثُمَّ اهْتَدَى

وَمَا أَعْجَلَكَ عَن قَوْمِكَ يَا مُوسَى

قَالَ هُمْ أُولَاء عَلَى أَثَرِي وَعَجِلْتُ إِلَيْكَ رَبِّ لِتَرْضَى

قَالَ فَإِنَّا قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِن بَعْدِكَ وَأَضَلَّهُمُ السَّامِرِيُّ

فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَمْ يَعِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ وَعْدًا حَسَنًا أَفَطَالَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْعَهْدُ أَمْ أَرَدتُّمْ أَن يَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ فَأَخْلَفْتُم مَّوْعِدِي

قَالُوا مَا أَخْلَفْنَا مَوْعِدَكَ بِمَلْكِنَا وَلَكِنَّا حُمِّلْنَا أَوْزَارًا مِّن زِينَةِ الْقَوْمِ فَقَذَفْنَاهَا فَكَذَلِكَ أَلْقَى السَّامِرِيُّ

فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا لَهُ خُوَارٌ فَقَالُوا هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى فَنَسِيَ

أَفَلَا يَرَوْنَ أَلَّا يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَوْلًا وَلَا يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا

وَلَقَدْ قَالَ لَهُمْ هَارُونُ مِن قَبْلُ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّمَا فُتِنتُم بِهِ وَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ الرَّحْمَنُ فَاتَّبِعُونِي وَأَطِيعُوا أَمْرِي

قَالُوا لَن نَّبْرَحَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفِينَ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْنَا مُوسَى

قَالَ يَا هَارُونُ مَا مَنَعَكَ إِذْ رَأَيْتَهُمْ ضَلُّوا

أَلَّا تَتَّبِعَنِ أَفَعَصَيْتَ أَمْرِي

قَالَ يَا ابْنَ أُمَّ لَا تَأْخُذْ بِلِحْيَتِي وَلَا بِرَأْسِي إِنِّي خَشِيتُ أَن تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَمْ تَرْقُبْ قَوْلِي

قَالَ فَمَا خَطْبُكَ يَا سَامِرِيُّ

قَالَ بَصُرْتُ بِمَا لَمْ يَبْصُرُوا بِهِ فَقَبَضْتُ قَبْضَةً مِّنْ أَثَرِ الرَّسُولِ فَنَبَذْتُهَا وَكَذَلِكَ سَوَّلَتْ لِي نَفْسِي

قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَن تَقُولَ لَا مِسَاسَ وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَّنْ تُخْلَفَهُ وَانظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا لَّنُحَرِّقَنَّهُ ثُمَّ لَنَنسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا

إِنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَسِعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا

كَذَلِكَ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنبَاء مَا قَدْ سَبَقَ وَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ مِن لَّدُنَّا ذِكْرًا

مَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ يَحْمِلُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وِزْرًا

خَالِدِينَ فِيهِ وَسَاء لَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ حِمْلًا

يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ وَنَحْشُرُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ يَوْمَئِذٍ زُرْقًا

يَتَخَافَتُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ إِلَّا عَشْرًا

نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ إِذْ يَقُولُ أَمْثَلُهُمْ طَرِيقَةً إِن لَّبِثْتُمْ إِلَّا يَوْمًا

وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْجِبَالِ فَقُلْ يَنسِفُهَا رَبِّي نَسْفًا

فَيَذَرُهَا قَاعًا صَفْصَفًا

لَا تَرَى فِيهَا عِوَجًا وَلَا أَمْتًا

يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَّبِعُونَ الدَّاعِيَ لَا عِوَجَ لَهُ وَخَشَعَت الْأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ فَلَا تَسْمَعُ إِلَّا هَمْسًا

يَوْمَئِذٍ لَّا تَنفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ وَرَضِيَ لَهُ قَوْلًا

يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِهِ عِلْمًا

وَعَنَتِ الْوُجُوهُ لِلْحَيِّ الْقَيُّومِ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ حَمَلَ ظُلْمًا

وَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَا يَخَافُ ظُلْمًا وَلَا هَضْمًا

وَكَذَلِكَ أَنزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا وَصَرَّفْنَا فِيهِ مِنَ الْوَعِيدِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ أَوْ يُحْدِثُ لَهُمْ ذِكْرًا

فَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ الْمَلِكُ الْحَقُّ وَلَا تَعْجَلْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يُقْضَى إِلَيْكَ وَحْيُهُ وَقُل رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا

وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِن قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْمًا

وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى

فَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ إِنَّ هَذَا عَدُوٌّ لَّكَ وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلَا يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَا مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَى

إِنَّ لَكَ أَلَّا تَجُوعَ فِيهَا وَلَا تَعْرَى

وَأَنَّكَ لَا تَظْمَأُ فِيهَا وَلَا تَضْحَى

فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَانُ قَالَ يَا آدَمُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لَّا يَبْلَى

فَأَكَلَا مِنْهَا فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى

ثُمَّ اجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى

قَالَ اهْبِطَا مِنْهَا جَمِيعًا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُم مِّنِّي هُدًى فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلَا يَضِلُّ وَلَا يَشْقَى

وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى

قَالَ رَبِّ لِمَ حَشَرْتَنِي أَعْمَى وَقَدْ كُنتُ بَصِيرًا

قَالَ كَذَلِكَ أَتَتْكَ آيَاتُنَا فَنَسِيتَهَا وَكَذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ تُنسَى

وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي مَنْ أَسْرَفَ وَلَمْ يُؤْمِن بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِ وَلَعَذَابُ الْآخِرَةِ أَشَدُّ وَأَبْقَى

أَفَلَمْ يَهْدِ لَهُمْ كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّنَ الْقُرُونِ يَمْشُونَ فِي مَسَاكِنِهِمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّأُوْلِي النُّهَى

وَلَوْلَا كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِن رَّبِّكَ لَكَانَ لِزَامًا وَأَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى

فَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ قَبْلَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ وَقَبْلَ غُرُوبِهَا وَمِنْ آنَاء اللَّيْلِ فَسَبِّحْ وَأَطْرَافَ النَّهَارِ لَعَلَّكَ تَرْضَى

وَلَا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِّنْهُمْ زَهْرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنيَا لِنَفْتِنَهُمْ فِيهِ وَرِزْقُ رَبِّكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى

وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بِالصَّلَاةِ وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا لَا نَسْأَلُكَ رِزْقًا نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكَ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلتَّقْوَى

وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا يَأْتِينَا بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّهِ أَوَلَمْ تَأْتِهِم بَيِّنَةُ مَا فِي الصُّحُفِ الْأُولَى

وَلَوْ أَنَّا أَهْلَكْنَاهُم بِعَذَابٍ مِّن قَبْلِهِ لَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا لَوْلَا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولًا فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ مِن قَبْلِ أَن نَّذِلَّ وَنَخْزَى

قُلْ كُلٌّ مُّتَرَبِّصٌ فَتَرَبَّصُوا فَسَتَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ أَصْحَابُ الصِّرَاطِ السَّوِيِّ وَمَنِ اهْتَدَى


اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
والى روح زوج عمـــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*دعاء الندبة

و هو من الأدعية العظيمة التي تعد من ضمن أعمال سرداب صاحب الزمان عجل الله عالى فرجه الشريف 

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
والى روح زوج عمـــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*دعاء العهد 

اللهم رب النور العظيم ورب الكرسي الرفيع ورب البحر المسجور ومنزل التوراة والإنجيل والزبور ورب الظل والحرور ومنزل القرآن العظيم ورب الملائكة المقربين والأنبياء والمرسلين ، اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الكريم وبنور وجهك المنير وملكك القديم يا حي يا قيوم أسألك باسمك الذي أشرقت به السماوات والأرضون وباسمك الذي يصلح به الأولون والآخرون يا حياً قبل كل حي ويا حياً بعد كل حي ويا حياً حين لا حي يا محيي الموتى ومميت الأحياء يا حي لا إله إلا أنت ، اللهم بلغ مولانا الإمام الهادي المهدي القائم بأمرك صلوات الله عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها سهلها وجبلها وبرها وبحرها وعني وعن والدي من الصلوات زنة عرش الله ومداد كلماته وما أحصاه علمه وأحاط به كتابه ، اللهم إني أجدد له في صبيحة يومي هذا وما عشت من أيامي عهداً وعقداً وبيعةً له في عنقي لا أحول عنها ولا أزول أبدا ، اللهم اجعلني من أنصاره وأعوانه والذابين عنه والمسارعين إليه في قضاء حوائجه والممتثلين لأوامره والمحامين عنه والسابقين إلى إرادته والمستشهدين بين يديه ، اللهم إن حال بيني وبينه الموت الذي جعلته على عبادك حتماً مقضياً فأخرجني من قبري مؤتزراً كفني شاهراً سيفي مجرداً قناتي ملبياً دعوة الداعي في الحاضر والبادي ، اللهم أرني الطلعة الرشيدة والغرة الحميدة واكحل ناظري بنظرة مني إليه وعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه وأوسع منهجه واسلك بي محجته وأنفذ أمره واشدد أزره واعمر اللهم به بلادك وأحي به عبادك فإنك قلت وقولك الحق ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس فأظهر اللهم لنا وليك وابن بنت نبيك المسمى باسم رسولك صلى الله عليه وآله حتى لا يظفر بشيء من الباطل إلا مزقه ويحق الحق ويحققه واجعله اللهم مفزعاً لمظلوم عبادك وناصراً لمن لا يجد له ناصراً غيرك ومجدداً لما عطل من أحكام كتابك ومشيداً لما ورد من أعلام دينك وسنن نبيك صلى الله عليه وآله واجعله اللهم ممن حصنته من بأس المعتدين اللهم وسر نبيك محمداً صلى الله عليه وآله برؤيته ومن تبعه على دعوته وارحم استكانتنا بعده ، اللهم اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الأمة بحضوره وعجل لنا ظهوره إنهم يرونه بعيداً ونراه قريباً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
وزوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
دعاء العهد 

اللهم رب النور العظيم ورب الكرسي الرفيع ورب البحر المسجور ومنزل التوراة والإنجيل والزبور ورب الظل والحرور ومنزل القرآن العظيم ورب الملائكة المقربين والأنبياء والمرسلين ، اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الكريم وبنور وجهك المنير وملكك القديم يا حي يا قيوم أسألك باسمك الذي أشرقت به السماوات والأرضون وباسمك الذي يصلح به الأولون والآخرون يا حياً قبل كل حي ويا حياً بعد كل حي ويا حياً حين لا حي يا محيي الموتى ومميت الأحياء يا حي لا إله إلا أنت ، اللهم بلغ مولانا الإمام الهادي المهدي القائم بأمرك صلوات الله عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها سهلها وجبلها وبرها وبحرها وعني وعن والدي من الصلوات زنة عرش الله ومداد كلماته وما أحصاه علمه وأحاط به كتابه ، اللهم إني أجدد له في صبيحة يومي هذا وما عشت من أيامي عهداً وعقداً وبيعةً له في عنقي لا أحول عنها ولا أزول أبدا ، اللهم اجعلني من أنصاره وأعوانه والذابين عنه والمسارعين إليه في قضاء حوائجه والممتثلين لأوامره والمحامين عنه والسابقين إلى إرادته والمستشهدين بين يديه ، اللهم إن حال بيني وبينه الموت الذي جعلته على عبادك حتماً مقضياً فأخرجني من قبري مؤتزراً كفني شاهراً سيفي مجرداً قناتي ملبياً دعوة الداعي في الحاضر والبادي ، اللهم أرني الطلعة الرشيدة والغرة الحميدة واكحل ناظري بنظرة مني إليه وعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه وأوسع منهجه واسلك بي محجته وأنفذ أمره واشدد أزره واعمر اللهم به بلادك وأحي به عبادك فإنك قلت وقولك الحق ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس فأظهر اللهم لنا وليك وابن بنت نبيك المسمى باسم رسولك صلى الله عليه وآله حتى لا يظفر بشيء من الباطل إلا مزقه ويحق الحق ويحققه واجعله اللهم مفزعاً لمظلوم عبادك وناصراً لمن لا يجد له ناصراً غيرك ومجدداً لما عطل من أحكام كتابك ومشيداً لما ورد من أعلام دينك وسنن نبيك صلى الله عليه وآله واجعله اللهم ممن حصنته من بأس المعتدين اللهم وسر نبيك محمداً صلى الله عليه وآله برؤيته ومن تبعه على دعوته وارحم استكانتنا بعده ، اللهم اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الأمة بحضوره وعجل لنا ظهوره إنهم يرونه بعيداً ونراه قريباً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
دعاء العهد 

اللهم رب النور العظيم ورب الكرسي الرفيع ورب البحر المسجور ومنزل التوراة والإنجيل والزبور ورب الظل والحرور ومنزل القرآن العظيم ورب الملائكة المقربين والأنبياء والمرسلين ، اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الكريم وبنور وجهك المنير وملكك القديم يا حي يا قيوم أسألك باسمك الذي أشرقت به السماوات والأرضون وباسمك الذي يصلح به الأولون والآخرون يا حياً قبل كل حي ويا حياً بعد كل حي ويا حياً حين لا حي يا محيي الموتى ومميت الأحياء يا حي لا إله إلا أنت ، اللهم بلغ مولانا الإمام الهادي المهدي القائم بأمرك صلوات الله عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها سهلها وجبلها وبرها وبحرها وعني وعن والدي من الصلوات زنة عرش الله ومداد كلماته وما أحصاه علمه وأحاط به كتابه ، اللهم إني أجدد له في صبيحة يومي هذا وما عشت من أيامي عهداً وعقداً وبيعةً له في عنقي لا أحول عنها ولا أزول أبدا ، اللهم اجعلني من أنصاره وأعوانه والذابين عنه والمسارعين إليه في قضاء حوائجه والممتثلين لأوامره والمحامين عنه والسابقين إلى إرادته والمستشهدين بين يديه ، اللهم إن حال بيني وبينه الموت الذي جعلته على عبادك حتماً مقضياً فأخرجني من قبري مؤتزراً كفني شاهراً سيفي مجرداً قناتي ملبياً دعوة الداعي في الحاضر والبادي ، اللهم أرني الطلعة الرشيدة والغرة الحميدة واكحل ناظري بنظرة مني إليه وعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه وأوسع منهجه واسلك بي محجته وأنفذ أمره واشدد أزره واعمر اللهم به بلادك وأحي به عبادك فإنك قلت وقولك الحق ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس فأظهر اللهم لنا وليك وابن بنت نبيك المسمى باسم رسولك صلى الله عليه وآله حتى لا يظفر بشيء من الباطل إلا مزقه ويحق الحق ويحققه واجعله اللهم مفزعاً لمظلوم عبادك وناصراً لمن لا يجد له ناصراً غيرك ومجدداً لما عطل من أحكام كتابك ومشيداً لما ورد من أعلام دينك وسنن نبيك صلى الله عليه وآله واجعله اللهم ممن حصنته من بأس المعتدين اللهم وسر نبيك محمداً صلى الله عليه وآله برؤيته ومن تبعه على دعوته وارحم استكانتنا بعده ، اللهم اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الأمة بحضوره وعجل لنا ظهوره إنهم يرونه بعيداً ونراه قريباً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*سوره يس

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*سوره يس

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*دعاء المشلول

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*زياره عاشواء

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*دعاء العهد 

اللهم رب النور العظيم ورب الكرسي الرفيع ورب البحر المسجور ومنزل التوراة والإنجيل والزبور ورب الظل والحرور ومنزل القرآن العظيم ورب الملائكة المقربين والأنبياء والمرسلين ، اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الكريم وبنور وجهك المنير وملكك القديم يا حي يا قيوم أسألك باسمك الذي أشرقت به السماوات والأرضون وباسمك الذي يصلح به الأولون والآخرون يا حياً قبل كل حي ويا حياً بعد كل حي ويا حياً حين لا حي يا محيي الموتى ومميت الأحياء يا حي لا إله إلا أنت ، اللهم بلغ مولانا الإمام الهادي المهدي القائم بأمرك صلوات الله عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها سهلها وجبلها وبرها وبحرها وعني وعن والدي من الصلوات زنة عرش الله ومداد كلماته وما أحصاه علمه وأحاط به كتابه ، اللهم إني أجدد له في صبيحة يومي هذا وما عشت من أيامي عهداً وعقداً وبيعةً له في عنقي لا أحول عنها ولا أزول أبدا ، اللهم اجعلني من أنصاره وأعوانه والذابين عنه والمسارعين إليه في قضاء حوائجه والممتثلين لأوامره والمحامين عنه والسابقين إلى إرادته والمستشهدين بين يديه ، اللهم إن حال بيني وبينه الموت الذي جعلته على عبادك حتماً مقضياً فأخرجني من قبري مؤتزراً كفني شاهراً سيفي مجرداً قناتي ملبياً دعوة الداعي في الحاضر والبادي ، اللهم أرني الطلعة الرشيدة والغرة الحميدة واكحل ناظري بنظرة مني إليه وعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه وأوسع منهجه واسلك بي محجته وأنفذ أمره واشدد أزره واعمر اللهم به بلادك وأحي به عبادك فإنك قلت وقولك الحق ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس فأظهر اللهم لنا وليك وابن بنت نبيك المسمى باسم رسولك صلى الله عليه وآله حتى لا يظفر بشيء من الباطل إلا مزقه ويحق الحق ويحققه واجعله اللهم مفزعاً لمظلوم عبادك وناصراً لمن لا يجد له ناصراً غيرك ومجدداً لما عطل من أحكام كتابك ومشيداً لما ورد من أعلام دينك وسنن نبيك صلى الله عليه وآله واجعله اللهم ممن حصنته من بأس المعتدين اللهم وسر نبيك محمداً صلى الله عليه وآله برؤيته ومن تبعه على دعوته وارحم استكانتنا بعده ، اللهم اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الأمة بحضوره وعجل لنا ظهوره إنهم يرونه بعيداً ونراه قريباً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*سوره يس

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي
*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
دعاء المشلول

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
زياره عاشواء

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
3000
اهدي ثوابها
النبي محمد 
فاطمة الزهراء
اميرالمؤمنين
الحسين ابن علي
واهل البيت عليهم السلام
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي
*

----------


## Princess

لصفاء قلوبكم.. و طهر مشاعركم
كل شكري وامتناني..
اجركم على النبي وآله..
ولا اراكم الله حزنا...

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*دعاء العهد* 

*اللهم رب النور العظيم ورب الكرسي الرفيع ورب البحر المسجور ومنزل التوراة والإنجيل والزبور ورب الظل والحرور ومنزل القرآن العظيم ورب الملائكة المقربين والأنبياء والمرسلين ، اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الكريم وبنور وجهك المنير وملكك القديم يا حي يا قيوم أسألك باسمك الذي أشرقت به السماوات والأرضون وباسمك الذي يصلح به الأولون والآخرون يا حياً قبل كل حي ويا حياً بعد كل حي ويا حياً حين لا حي يا محيي الموتى ومميت الأحياء يا حي لا إله إلا أنت ، اللهم بلغ مولانا الإمام الهادي المهدي القائم بأمرك صلوات الله عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها سهلها وجبلها وبرها وبحرها وعني وعن والدي من الصلوات زنة عرش الله ومداد كلماته وما أحصاه علمه وأحاط به كتابه ، اللهم إني أجدد له في صبيحة يومي هذا وما عشت من أيامي عهداً وعقداً وبيعةً له في عنقي لا أحول عنها ولا أزول أبدا ، اللهم اجعلني من أنصاره وأعوانه والذابين عنه والمسارعين إليه في قضاء حوائجه والممتثلين لأوامره والمحامين عنه والسابقين إلى إرادته والمستشهدين بين يديه ، اللهم إن حال بيني وبينه الموت الذي جعلته على عبادك حتماً مقضياً فأخرجني من قبري مؤتزراً كفني شاهراً سيفي مجرداً قناتي ملبياً دعوة الداعي في الحاضر والبادي ، اللهم أرني الطلعة الرشيدة والغرة الحميدة واكحل ناظري بنظرة مني إليه وعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه وأوسع منهجه واسلك بي محجته وأنفذ أمره واشدد أزره واعمر اللهم به بلادك وأحي به عبادك فإنك قلت وقولك الحق ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس فأظهر اللهم لنا وليك وابن بنت نبيك المسمى باسم رسولك صلى الله عليه وآله حتى لا يظفر بشيء من الباطل إلا مزقه ويحق الحق ويحققه واجعله اللهم مفزعاً لمظلوم عبادك وناصراً لمن لا يجد له ناصراً غيرك ومجدداً لما عطل من أحكام كتابك ومشيداً لما ورد من أعلام دينك وسنن نبيك صلى الله عليه وآله واجعله اللهم ممن حصنته من بأس المعتدين اللهم وسر نبيك محمداً صلى الله عليه وآله برؤيته ومن تبعه على دعوته وارحم استكانتنا بعده ، اللهم اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الأمة بحضوره وعجل لنا ظهوره إنهم يرونه بعيداً ونراه قريباً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين* 
*آهدي ثوابها لروح المرحوم اخ الغاليه اميرة المرح* 
*والي اروح المؤمنين والمؤمنات جميعا*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*دعاء العهد 

اللهم رب النور العظيم ورب الكرسي الرفيع ورب البحر المسجور ومنزل التوراة والإنجيل والزبور ورب الظل والحرور ومنزل القرآن العظيم ورب الملائكة المقربين والأنبياء والمرسلين ، اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الكريم وبنور وجهك المنير وملكك القديم يا حي يا قيوم أسألك باسمك الذي أشرقت به السماوات والأرضون وباسمك الذي يصلح به الأولون والآخرون يا حياً قبل كل حي ويا حياً بعد كل حي ويا حياً حين لا حي يا محيي الموتى ومميت الأحياء يا حي لا إله إلا أنت ، اللهم بلغ مولانا الإمام الهادي المهدي القائم بأمرك صلوات الله عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها سهلها وجبلها وبرها وبحرها وعني وعن والدي من الصلوات زنة عرش الله ومداد كلماته وما أحصاه علمه وأحاط به كتابه ، اللهم إني أجدد له في صبيحة يومي هذا وما عشت من أيامي عهداً وعقداً وبيعةً له في عنقي لا أحول عنها ولا أزول أبدا ، اللهم اجعلني من أنصاره وأعوانه والذابين عنه والمسارعين إليه في قضاء حوائجه والممتثلين لأوامره والمحامين عنه والسابقين إلى إرادته والمستشهدين بين يديه ، اللهم إن حال بيني وبينه الموت الذي جعلته على عبادك حتماً مقضياً فأخرجني من قبري مؤتزراً كفني شاهراً سيفي مجرداً قناتي ملبياً دعوة الداعي في الحاضر والبادي ، اللهم أرني الطلعة الرشيدة والغرة الحميدة واكحل ناظري بنظرة مني إليه وعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه وأوسع منهجه واسلك بي محجته وأنفذ أمره واشدد أزره واعمر اللهم به بلادك وأحي به عبادك فإنك قلت وقولك الحق ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس فأظهر اللهم لنا وليك وابن بنت نبيك المسمى باسم رسولك صلى الله عليه وآله حتى لا يظفر بشيء من الباطل إلا مزقه ويحق الحق ويحققه واجعله اللهم مفزعاً لمظلوم عبادك وناصراً لمن لا يجد له ناصراً غيرك ومجدداً لما عطل من أحكام كتابك ومشيداً لما ورد من أعلام دينك وسنن نبيك صلى الله عليه وآله واجعله اللهم ممن حصنته من بأس المعتدين اللهم وسر نبيك محمداً صلى الله عليه وآله برؤيته ومن تبعه على دعوته وارحم استكانتنا بعده ، اللهم اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الأمة بحضوره وعجل لنا ظهوره إنهم يرونه بعيداً ونراه قريباً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
سوره يس

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
دعاء المشلول

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*زياره عاشواء

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## علي pt

*دعاء العهد 

اللهم رب النور العظيم ورب الكرسي الرفيع ورب البحر المسجور ومنزل التوراة والإنجيل والزبور ورب الظل والحرور ومنزل القرآن العظيم ورب الملائكة المقربين والأنبياء والمرسلين ، اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الكريم وبنور وجهك المنير وملكك القديم يا حي يا قيوم أسألك باسمك الذي أشرقت به السماوات والأرضون وباسمك الذي يصلح به الأولون والآخرون يا حياً قبل كل حي ويا حياً بعد كل حي ويا حياً حين لا حي يا محيي الموتى ومميت الأحياء يا حي لا إله إلا أنت ، اللهم بلغ مولانا الإمام الهادي المهدي القائم بأمرك صلوات الله عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها سهلها وجبلها وبرها وبحرها وعني وعن والدي من الصلوات زنة عرش الله ومداد كلماته وما أحصاه علمه وأحاط به كتابه ، اللهم إني أجدد له في صبيحة يومي هذا وما عشت من أيامي عهداً وعقداً وبيعةً له في عنقي لا أحول عنها ولا أزول أبدا ، اللهم اجعلني من أنصاره وأعوانه والذابين عنه والمسارعين إليه في قضاء حوائجه والممتثلين لأوامره والمحامين عنه والسابقين إلى إرادته والمستشهدين بين يديه ، اللهم إن حال بيني وبينه الموت الذي جعلته على عبادك حتماً مقضياً فأخرجني من قبري مؤتزراً كفني شاهراً سيفي مجرداً قناتي ملبياً دعوة الداعي في الحاضر والبادي ، اللهم أرني الطلعة الرشيدة والغرة الحميدة واكحل ناظري بنظرة مني إليه وعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه وأوسع منهجه واسلك بي محجته وأنفذ أمره واشدد أزره واعمر اللهم به بلادك وأحي به عبادك فإنك قلت وقولك الحق ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس فأظهر اللهم لنا وليك وابن بنت نبيك المسمى باسم رسولك صلى الله عليه وآله حتى لا يظفر بشيء من الباطل إلا مزقه ويحق الحق ويحققه واجعله اللهم مفزعاً لمظلوم عبادك وناصراً لمن لا يجد له ناصراً غيرك ومجدداً لما عطل من أحكام كتابك ومشيداً لما ورد من أعلام دينك وسنن نبيك صلى الله عليه وآله واجعله اللهم ممن حصنته من بأس المعتدين اللهم وسر نبيك محمداً صلى الله عليه وآله برؤيته ومن تبعه على دعوته وارحم استكانتنا بعده ، اللهم اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الأمة بحضوره وعجل لنا ظهوره إنهم يرونه بعيداً ونراه قريباً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 
آهدي ثوابها لروح المرحوم عبد العزيز
والي اروح المؤمنين والمؤمنات جميعا*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
سوره يس

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

دعاء المشلول

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*زياره عاشواء

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
1000
اهدي ثوابها
الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

*ويقترب الأربعين 
ليولد الفقد من جديد....*
*ويولد صبرٌ يُقابله ..
ألا ساعد الله قلب الفاقدين ولاسيما مولاتنا زينب....
* 


ويبقى في القلب دعاء لأجل الفقيد ...
وتحفة صلوات على محمد وآل محمد..
هبة للنبي وعترته الطاهرة ..ولكل طاهر يلتصق بهم ولكل عظيم يلوذ بحماهم..
وإلى روح الفقيد الشاب السعيد..رحمه الله وأسكنه بجوار محمد وآله البررة..


ويبقى في القلب رجاء لأجل ذويه..
أن يلهمهم ربهم صبراً جميلاً...


ويبقى في القلب أمل...
أن تبتسم القلوب ...لتبتسم ارواح موتانا ..



*وابل الصبر استسقيه لأجلهم..
وأُجري الفاتحة ...



ولكل من عبر هنا..دعائي..
رحم الله والديكم ولاأوجع قلوبكم بفقد حبيب..
جزاؤكم على فاطمة سيدة النساء ، وابنتها العقيلة ..صلوات الله عليهما ..
لاتنسوا الفاتحة ..
*

----------

علي pt (11-11-2010)

----------


## فرح

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )*


*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )*

*عظم الله الاجر لمولاتنا ام المصائب والمحن وكعبة الرزايا*
* الحوراء زينب عليها السلام* 
*والهم الله قلوب الفاقدات بالصبر والسلوان*
*وربي يعوض شبابه بالرحمه والغفران*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
سوره يس

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*

دعاء المشلول

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
زياره عاشواء

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
10000
اهدي ثوابها
الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
سوره يس

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
دعاء المشلول

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
زياره عاشواء

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
سوره يس

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*
دعاء المشلول

اهدي ثوابه الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*زياره عاشواء

اهدي ثوابها الى شرف النبي محمد وآل محمد
والى روح السعيد الشباب
والى روح امــــي الغاليه
وابي الحنــــون
وابو غاليتي دمعة على السطور
زوج عمــــــتي*

----------


## علي pt

*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
و صلى الله على سيدنا محمد و آله الطاهرين :
 ارتأيت أن أنقل بعض الرويات التي رأيتها في كتاب مسكن الفؤاد للشهيد الثاني قدس سره
وأمّا الثواب فيها: فعن ابن مسعود، عن النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وآله، قال: «من عزّى مصاباً فله مثل أجره».
وعن جابر بن عبدالله رضي الله عنه، قال: قال رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله:
« من عزّى مصاباً كان له مثل أجره، من غير أن ينقصه الله من أجره شيئاً، ومن كفّن مسلماً كساه الله من سندس وإستبرق وحرير، ومن حفر قبراً لمسلم بنى الله عزّوجل له بيتاً في الجنة، ومن أنظر معسراً أظله الله في ظلّه يوم لا ظلّ إلا ظله».
وعن جابر أيضا رفعه: «من عزّى حزيناً ألبسه الله عزّ وجلّ من لباس التقوى، وصلّى على روحه في الأرواح»
وسئل النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وآله عن التصافح في التعزية، فقال: «هو سكن للمؤمن، ومن عزّى مصاباً فله مثل أجره».
وعن عبدالله بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن عمر بن حزم، عن أبيه، عن جدّه، أنّه سمع رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله وهو يقول: « من عاد مريضاً فلا يزال في الرحمة، حتى إذا قعد عنده استنقع فيها، ثمّ إذا قام من عنده فلا يزال يخوض فيها، حتى يرجع من حيث خرج، ومن عزّى أخاه المؤمن من مصيبة كساه الله ـ عزّ وجلّ ـ من حلل الكرامة يوم القيامة».
وعن أبي برزة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله: «من عزّى ثكلى كسي برداً في الجنة».
وعن أنس قال: قال رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله: «من عزّى أخاه المؤمن في مصيبة كساه الله عزّوجلّ حلّة خضراء، يحبربها يوم القيامة». قيل : يا رسول الله، ما يحبربها قال: «يغبط بها».
وروي: أنّ داود عليه السلام قال « إلهي، ماجزاء من يعزّي الحزين والمصاب ابتغاء مرضاتك؟ قال: جزاؤه أن أكسوه رداءً من أردية الإيمان، أستره به من النار، وأدخله به الجنة، قال: يا الهي، فما جزاء من شيّع الجنائز ابتغاء مرضاتك؟ قال: جزاؤه أن تشيّعه الملائكة يوم يموت إلى قبره، وأن أصلّي على روحه في الأرواح».
وروي: أنّ موسى عليه السلام سأل ربه: «مالعائد المريض من الأجر؟ قال: أبعث له عند موته ملائكة يشيعونه إلى قبره، ويؤانسونه إلى المحشر، قال: يا رب فما لمعزي الثلكى من الأجر؟ قال: أظلّه تحت ظلّي ـ أي: ظلّ العرش ـ يوم لا ظلّ إلاّ ظلّي».
وروي: أنّ إبراهيم عليه السلام سأل ربه، قال: «أي يا رب ماجزاء من يبلّ الدمع وجهه من خشيتك؟ قال: صلواتي ورضواني، قال: فماجزاء من يصبّر الحزين ابتغاء وجهك؟ قال: أكسوه ثياباً من الإيمان يتبوأ بها في الجنة، ويتّقي بها النار، قال: فما جزاء من سدّد الأرملة ابتغاء وجهك؟ قال: اقيمه في ظلّي ، وأدخله جنتي، قال: فما جزاء من يتبع الجنازة ابتغاء وجهك؟ قال: تصلي ملائكتي على جسده، وتشيع روحه».

منقووووول
حقيقة هنيئا لكم أيها المعزون الصادقون ..
و دمتم سالمين و نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## علي pt

*بفضل الله وتوفيقه
تم صيام يوم أمس (يوم عرفة)
واهداء ثوابه الى الامام الحسين ع
وجمع من المؤمنين ومن ضمنهم
المرحوم السعيد الشاب عبد العزيز ،،

ورحم الله من ذكره وامواتنا واموت الجميع
بسورة الفاتحة في هذا اليوم الجليل ..*

----------

